# Emprendedores del foro ¡Preséntense!



## calopez (16 Feb 2011)

Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista 





Añado:
Los post de los nuevos en este foro deben ser aprobados por un moderador, para que no se cuele spam


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (16 Feb 2011)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



Yo soy apagafuegos profesional, que no bombero... Es decir, me llaman cuando nadie más es capaz de arreglarlo 


GRACIAS CALOPEZ POR EL SUBFORO!!!


----------



## jmoraf (16 Feb 2011)

gracias por el subforo


----------



## Great Dictator (16 Feb 2011)

Gracias Calopez


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2011)

Gracias Calópez. Me voy a forrar.

¡¡Puteros estáis de suerte!! Mandadme un MP, y os informo.::


----------



## DAVEDEVIL (16 Feb 2011)

Lo mío es la arquitectura, entre otras cosas, si vuestro edificio en Madrid necesita pasar la ITE a precios sin competencia, contad conmigo.

Un saludo y buen subforo!


----------



## cuasi-pepito (16 Feb 2011)

MIRA ESTE ANUNCIO A VER SI TE INTERESA, EN LA ZONA ESTA AGUJAMA QUE GESTIONA SUBVENCIONES PARA EMPRENDEDORES.


Vendo local de 144m cuadrados destinado a horno de pan ecológico a leña, con obrador, sala

de empaquetado, almacén, aseos y leñera.

Horno giratorio de caldeo indirecto de 4m. de diámetro y amasadora de brazos de 2 

velocidades para 80 k.

Totalmente equipado en acero inoxidable.

Está ubicado en Fuentes de Rubielos (Teruel), a 6km. de Rubielos de Mora

Muy bien comunicado y de fácil acceso.



Si este negocio fuera de vuestro interés, ponéos en contacto con los propietarios en los teléfonos:

676245424 o 636947674 o en el correo electrónico masdeanton@gmail.com


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (16 Feb 2011)

Bueno, decir también que lo mío es la domótica, aparte de la programación, informática de congresos, soy autónomo y especialmente atiendo en Málaga y Granada, aunque si se tiene que ir al culo del mundo, se va.


----------



## damnit (16 Feb 2011)

gran subforo! yo no soy emprendedor de profesión, pero quizá algún día me lance. Estoy hasta los cojones de aguantar a jefes inútiles (pa inútil ya me basto yo) y de trepas y correveidiles... yeha!!!!


----------



## spam (16 Feb 2011)

Gracias calopez, querido líder... no dudábamos de ti, sabíamos que en un momento dado te descolgarías con el subforo por sorpresa!
Este subforo va a favoritos de cabeza, ahora solo falta que lo hagamos productivo...

Por mi parte, no tengo oficio ni beneficio, soy un simple asalariado con muchos pájaros en la cabeza e ideas esperando a ser explotadas... así que vengo a aprender, y a levantar la mano para preguntar a los expertos


----------



## Carbonilla (16 Feb 2011)

¡Gracias Calopez!

Yo me dedico al diseño gráfico y estoy montando una tienda online de complementos textiles.


----------



## ronanoir (16 Feb 2011)

Gracias, buen Calopez!

Lo mio: serigrafía textil (camisetas, sudaderas, etc...), diseño gráfico e ilustración (dibujines).


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (16 Feb 2011)

Enhorabuena!

Felicitaciones por la nueva iniciativa.

ED


----------



## Alxemi (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias calopez por el subforo


----------



## butricio (17 Feb 2011)

Mucho emprendedor de peloteo parece haber


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (17 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> Mucho emprendedor de peloteo parece haber



Por algo se empieza, ¿no?


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias Calopez.







RR.


----------



## temis2011 (17 Feb 2011)

pregunta para los ingenieros informáticos del foro... 

Sabéis si es posible partiendo de un crm existente variar datos para perfeccionarlo, de forma que el creador original no pueda poner reclamaciones. O es más barato diseñarlo desde el principio.

Conocéis algún caso de este tipo??

Los crm, que conozco aunque te vendan la licencia, y luego tú puedas ir modificando sobre la marcha, nunca sueltan el copyright por eso no me parece una buena idea.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (17 Feb 2011)

temis2011 dijo:


> pregunta para los ingenieros informáticos del foro...
> 
> Sabéis si es posible partiendo de un crm existente variar datos para perfeccionarlo, de forma que el creador original no pueda poner reclamaciones. O es más barato diseñarlo desde el principio.
> 
> ...



Espero que también sea para los programadores (aunque también soy ingeniero)...

Los CRM que conozco, algunos te dan las fuentes, pero no sé por qué, lo entenderán ellos (archivos que se llaman a archivos, haciéndolo todo bastante ilegible, etc). Al final, de tanto seguir el código, te das cuenta que es más rápido y fácil hacerlo tú. De hecho, me está pasando ahora mismo con el CRM que le estoy haciendo a un cliente, que lo veo tan limitado y triste que he recomenzado a cambiarlo "a mi manera".


----------



## Fénix_ (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias por el subforo, pero quiero matizar: Emprendedores y Emprendedoras... un poco de por favor 


Yo soy diseñadora gráfica, también 3D y multimedia.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (17 Feb 2011)

Aunque abrí hilo aparte dejo mi agradecimiento aqui también.

Servicios IT en Europa.

IT Governance.
BPM.
SQA.

Un abrazo y a por todas.


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (17 Feb 2011)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



Jracias, oh jran líder.::

Mi mujer tiene una pequeña academia de inglés en Huesca.8:

Ideas, alumnos... todo será bienvenido.


----------



## destroyo (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias, hacía falta algo así.


----------



## destroyo (17 Feb 2011)

Salvado_por_los_pelos dijo:


> Espero que también sea para los programadores (aunque también soy ingeniero)...
> 
> Los CRM que conozco, algunos te dan las fuentes, pero no sé por qué, lo entenderán ellos (archivos que se llaman a archivos, haciéndolo todo bastante ilegible, etc). Al final, de tanto seguir el código, te das cuenta que es más rápido y fácil hacerlo tú. De hecho, me está pasando ahora mismo con el CRM que le estoy haciendo a un cliente, que lo veo tan limitado y triste que he recomenzado a cambiarlo "a mi manera".



Yo estoy haciendo una aplicación de gestión de contenidos y CRM, que voy a liberar bajo licencia LGPL o equivalente. Eso asegura que el que quiera puede modificarlo hasta donde le dé la gana, incluso añadiéndole partes protegidas con copyright. Lo hago porque en ámbitos académicos (universidades, por ejemplo) e institucionales es cada vez más frecuente el requisito de que las soluciones que contraten sean de código abierto, para no depender tanto de los desarrolladores.

Claro que... la licencia no te obliga para nada a documentar el código 

Con lo que si la gente a la que le has colocado la aplicación quiere abrirle las tripas, se van a encontrar con lo mismo que tú, una cantidad descomunal de código que para empezar a comprender cómo funciona se van a tirar meses. Es entonces cuando comprenden que tienen dos alternativas razonables: o desarrollar ellos su propia solución, o volver a recurrir a ti para encargarte las modificaciones o en calidad de asesor.


----------



## merche400 (17 Feb 2011)

gracias por el foro....



referente a los crm... hay de todos los colores y gustos. Hay uno que es libre...openerp que puede servir para según que empresas.


yo le trabajé para un cliente el cual tenia la base del programa con el codigo fuente. Porsteriormente, los nuevos modulos iban en parte en forma de dll y no te enviaba el codigo.

Despues de historias, en el contrato que firmó le especificaba que los nuevos modulos se entregarían solo el codigo compilado o precompilado o bien, el fuente, a decisión de la empresa programadora.


lo que hice es cogerme un programa de ingenieria inversa y sacar el codigo fuente en c++. Obviamente... los comentarios ni nada de ayudas exitía.
A partir de ese codigo fuente "sacado", los programadores le "metieron caña" y yo cobré mi suculento dinerillo por apenas, 20 minutos de trabajo.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2011)

¡O sea que esto es en serio!!::

Yo tengo una flota de naves para ir a la luna, si queréis un viaje espectacular, no lo dudéis.


----------



## scalibu (17 Feb 2011)




----------



## automono (17 Feb 2011)

HOOOOLA!!!!!
Bueno, lo mio es el mobiliario de cocina, parquet, armarios y reformas en general!!!!!
.
.
pd. Obras de nueva construcción nooooooo!!


----------



## locojaen (17 Feb 2011)

Gracias por el subforo!!

Los mio es la ingeniería acústica, he diseñando un linea de productos de tratamiento acústico para estudios musicales y se comercializan a través de skumacoustics.com

Músicos del foro!! Una nueva marca de calidad, producto nacional y a tomar por culo la archiconocida marca americana!!!


----------



## Oneroso_despota (18 Feb 2011)

Yo voy a montar una tienda de discos, con sección de videoclub, si algún socio quisiera invertir, ruego contacte por m.p.
Un pequeño detalle, es un pueblo de 20.000 almas con un 35% de paro.


----------



## Alexmosutheskypirate (18 Feb 2011)

Oneroso_despota dijo:


> Yo voy a montar una tienda de discos, con sección de videoclub, si algún socio quisiera invertir, ruego contacte por m.p.
> Un pequeño detalle, es un pueblo de 20.000 almas con un 35% de paro.




Me interesa mucho, pero no contestas mis MPs, estaria dispuesto a invertir 15000 euros.

saludos


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2011)

Oneroso_despota dijo:


> Yo voy a montar una tienda de discos, con sección de videoclub, si algún socio quisiera invertir, ruego contacte por m.p.
> Un pequeño detalle, es un pueblo de 20.000 almas con un 35% de paro.



perdonad si no capto bien la ironía, estoy espeso hoy: ¿Esto es en serio?


----------



## ladrilloloco (18 Feb 2011)

Mi negocio es la asesoría fiscal, laboral, ... y recuperación de deudas (abogado), de momento sin subcontrata albanokosovar.
Antes me dedicaba al mundo del pecado y la disipación. No, error, al proxenetismo no, a la promoción inmobiliaria.
Y antes de antes tuve una editorial.
Así que si a alguien le deben algo, si tiene problemas con Hacienda, si no le cuadra la contabilidad o si es un "empresaurio" que se está planteando un ERE, ... por un módico estipendio, precio de amigo "burbujista", a su disposición me pongo con armas y bagajes.


----------



## Oneroso_despota (18 Feb 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> perdonad si no capto bien la ironía, estoy espeso hoy: ¿Esto es en serio?





Un poco de ironia no sienta mal en los tiempos de tirania politica que vivimos.


----------



## cromagnon (20 Feb 2011)

Gracias Calopez.
Espero que este se convierta en un Jran Subforo.

Yo no digo a que me dedico que me da verguenza ::


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Feb 2011)

butricio dijo:


> Mucho emprendedor de peloteo parece haber



Pues están en el país correcto


----------



## CASPOSO (21 Feb 2011)

tienda online de pesca , especializada en Surfcasting


----------



## Tubes (21 Feb 2011)

Hola, yo me dedico al diseño y montaje de locales de hostelería. 
Montamos todo tipo de negocios, restaurantes, heladerías, panaderías, locales de copas, etc.

Realizamos todo el proyecto o partes, según demande el cliente.

En maquinaria de hostelería tenemos unos precios muy competitivos.

Un saludo


----------



## tutmosisjones (21 Feb 2011)

Buenas a todos!
Yo me dedico a la animación (flash, 3D) e ilustración en todas sus facetas.
Estoy montando una red social con unos amigos (y muy cara nos está costando) y aparte estoy tratando de montar una empresa de juegos y aplicaciones para iPhone (Apple sí que está haciendo por los negocios personales, qué cojones).

Si alguien quiere profesionales para videos corporativos, mapas, ilustraciones para instrucciones, seguridad en el trabajo, cuentos, etc, etc, que contacte y le presupuestamos... ¡gratis! XDDDDDDD

(Qué bonito es ver la palabra gratis, eh?)


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Feb 2011)

Gracias Calopez.
De paso os comento que, me voy a poner como consultor freelance de Calidad ISO 9001.
Si alguno requiere de mis servicios, que se ponga en contacto conmigo.


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (23 Feb 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Hola, yo me dedico al diseño y montaje de locales de hostelería.
> Montamos todo tipo de negocios, restaurantes, heladerías, panaderías, locales de copas, etc.
> 
> Realizamos todo el proyecto o partes, según demande el cliente.
> ...



Uno de mis clientes hace eso, e incluso llevo tarjetas de él encima por si paro en algún hotel y le tiro los tejos al director/a, le vendo algo


----------



## loflipo (23 Feb 2011)

Me presento oficialmente como spameador oficial del reino 

Pues eso, desde el año pasado después que nos despidieran a todos de la empresa "hija" por no aceptar perder la antigüedad,pluses y horarios me lo he estado currando como he podido y ahora puedo pensar en que me estoy estabilizando en un mínimo decente con el tema del posicionamiento web y marketing online, que tal y como está el patio pues bien contento.

En los ratos "libres" me dedico a montar minisitios web como este conversor de divisas gratis, para el que pueda interesarle si se va de viaje o juega al poker,o tiene unas lubras y no sabe cuantos eurinos son, siempre viene bien ;D

PD:Azkenchack, no sé mucho del tema pero me da que es una buena elección


----------



## automono (23 Feb 2011)

Tubes dijo:


> Hola, yo me dedico al diseño y montaje de locales de hostelería.
> Montamos todo tipo de negocios, restaurantes, heladerías, panaderías, locales de copas, etc.
> 
> Realizamos todo el proyecto o partes, según demande el cliente.
> ...



Hola, una parte de mi negocio se dedica a mesas y sillas, hemos puesto algo en cafeterias (pero de cierto nivel y gusto), que te pueden encajar muy bien, hecha un vistazo aquí y me comentas.(esos son precios de pvp)
saludos

Mesa de cocina Lowc pc cristal fotos


----------



## Zutroy (23 Feb 2011)

Aquí uno que después de 12 años de currito emprende en unas semanas. Me reservo los detalles del negocio para mas adelante.

Suerte a todos, que ahora es la hora de los valientes.


----------



## automono (23 Feb 2011)

Zutroy no te calles! di de que va!


----------



## Zutroy (23 Feb 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> Zutroy no te calles! di de que va!



Calla calla que siempre que digo algo me sale rana, pero no tiene mucho secreto, en 12 años, mi lista de clientes es extensa y en estos tiempos de crisis y estancamiento necesitan un golpe de timón, ya sea en exportación, e-marketting, SEO o en 2.0... por ahí va el tema, por suerte o por desgracia estamos a años luz de los países nórdicos en lo que a internet se refiere... e ahí el nicho de mercado que estoy dispuesto a explotar, mi ventaja es que esta extensa cartera de clientes ya me conoce...

Saludos


----------



## Tubes (24 Feb 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> Hola, una parte de mi negocio se dedica a mesas y sillas, hemos puesto algo en cafeterias (pero de cierto nivel y gusto), que te pueden encajar muy bien, hecha un vistazo aquí y me comentas.(esos son precios de pvp)
> saludos
> 
> Mesa de cocina Lowc pc cristal fotos



Lo tendré en cuenta.

Voy a empezar una obra en Madrid y es posible que me encajara.

¿Se pueden personalizar? ¿Podrías hacer mesas altas?

Un saludo


----------



## automono (24 Feb 2011)

lo de mesas altas no hay problema, sobre personizarlos, siempre que sea un mínimo de unidades (no valen 2) y la imagen que nos proporciones tenga una resolución y acabado bueno, que sino salen estropicios.

Cuando quieras nos mandas un mail por la web y así estamos en contacto.
saludos


----------



## bk001 (25 Feb 2011)

Tononomo Arquitecto técnico reconvertido con la crisis a buitre carroñero: 


Spoiler



inmo que monté en su día para la parienta que he , a su vez ,dividido y reconvertido en : 
1.-peluquería 
2.-inmo+centro de servicios : licencias obra, reformas,humedades, fontanero, electricista, peritaciones, tasaciones... jazemos de tó.
Si alguien busca "chollos" en la Costa del Sol : privado y tal ( no me gusta mucho perder el anonimato en el foro , que luego los trolles te llenan el correo de spanw



Además hice un bolonio de esos que dicen que soy inhjeniero de nosequé ,pero que no vale pa ná, zemos agentes de seguros ( malos por qué defendemos a nuestros clientes y eso no le interesa a la compañía).

En lo que va de crisis he abierto dos lineas de negocio que no han fructificado, pero por lo menos no me han costado un duro.

También soy el webmaster ( que gran palabra pá tan poco trabajo) de 4 webs, 3 comerciales y una de una asociación.

Y ahorita mismo barajo montar una SL ,sin dar de alta en hacienda, para presupuestar una serie de "cosas" y si me las llevo darla de alta.

Empleados 0, y por mucho tiempo. Colaboradores tontónomos como yo , bastantes. Ingresos para pagar facturas (disminuidas a su mínima expresión) y cipoteca. Convencido que en este país , siendo honrado , lo más que se puede aspirar es a subsistir.

Por cierto que la chica que me alquilaba la pelu me la ha dejado por culpa de unos cuernos prominentes y el ayuntamiento no me deja reformarlo en pastelería+heladería por cambio de normativa que no puedo cumplir al ser un local con unos añitos :vomito:


----------



## loflipo (28 Feb 2011)

Zutroy dijo:


> Calla calla que siempre que digo algo me sale rana, pero no tiene mucho secreto, en 12 años, mi lista de clientes es extensa y en estos tiempos de crisis y estancamiento necesitan un golpe de timón, ya sea en exportación, e-marketting, SEO o en 2.0... por ahí va el tema, por suerte o por desgracia estamos a años luz de los países nórdicos en lo que a internet se refiere... e ahí el nicho de mercado que estoy dispuesto a explotar, mi ventaja es que esta extensa cartera de clientes ya me conoce...
> 
> Saludos



Suerte compañero (y compañeros!), agree con el tema de que estamos a años luz, pero también eso representa oportunidades.

Si consigues currar para empresas extranjeras por lo general son muy serias y también suelen pagar mejor, asinque si puedes, dale caña tambien por ahí.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (28 Feb 2011)

pues me presento hasta ahora trabajando por cuenta "agena"

en consultoria durante los ultimos 10 años, especializado en auditoría tecnológica, seguridad informática, IT Governance y SOX

Ahora estoy en proceso de montar una web de venta de cosillas electrónicas, que me han permitido desarrollar mis otras cualidades "diseño gráfico" progrmación web y SEO

Os puedo ayudar en cualquiera de estas cosas, no cobro por ello así que no espereis mas que un guia burros

Por aqui me interesa que haya visto, el tema de la serigrafía (ahora mismo tengo echado el ojo enn una web en London que me ofece precios muy competitivos y productos de calidad pero preguntaré por aquí) , e incluso mas adelante algo de diseño en 3d

Pero por ahora estoy con el tema de hacienda y diseñando el plan de marketing a corto y medio plazo por internet, que la lucha es dura y hay mucha competencia:´´´(


Cuando la tenga por aquí sereis los primeros en saberlo


Ya he ayudado a JM helsinki con el tema de su web (minianalisis de 10 minutos para ver que falla) y todavía no me ha dado las gracías, y yo pensé que lo habia hecho bien (se lo he mandado esta tarde no ha tenido tiempo de mirarlo pero JMHElsinki me merezco unos thanks que me he currado tu mp) :´´´´(

Si teneis una web y quereis ver un poco si se puede mejorarla (10 minutillos de analisis gratuito decidmelo):o

que estamos aqui para ayudar???? 

:X:X:X

edito: el de las aplicaciones para iphone me ha interesado mucho, dentro de seis meses recibirá un mensaje mio si la cosa va bien en mi empresa


----------



## automono (1 Mar 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> pues me presento hasta ahora trabajando por cuenta "agena"
> 
> en consultoria durante los ultimos 10 años, especializado en auditoría tecnológica, seguridad informática, IT Governance y SOX
> 
> ...



Hola compañero, no abuso como para pedir un analisis, pero tengo un problemilla con mi web, es en php, y es que es un poco lenta, pero creo que el problema es de servidor, no de la aplicación, alguna idea???
y suerte con tu proyecto!


----------



## Lordastra (1 Mar 2011)

Pues yo mas que emprendedor lo que soy es un cocinillas, creo yo.

Un buen dia me interesé por el comercio electrónico y busqué información sobre plataformas de ecommerce. Empece a probar oscommerce y en un mes monté mi primera tienda de artículos eróticos. Los resultados? muy malos, no vendí una escoba  pero no es lo que busco. Aprendí lo que es manejar básicamente una base de datos, instalar módulos, modificar el stylesheet, hacer diseños con gimp2, ver como y por qué la gente visita mi tienda, a que horas, desde donde, etc...

Hace cosa de dos meses conocí Prestashop y comencé a construir una tienda completamente nueva, desde cero. Ahora ya se lo que es el SEO, el SEM, los meta tags, las keywords, friendly url, instalar módulos de prestashop, instalar themes, actualizar la versión sin perder datos ni módulos configurados, hacer y restaurar backups...

Lo que quiero decir es que no estoy tratando de ganar dinero ni vivir de esto, estoy aprendiendo. Y mucho. Nunca se sabe para qué me puede hacer falta.

Mientras tanto, paso mis ratos libres jugando con adwords, con los sitemaps, con los robots, con el htcacces, etc etc etc.

Igual el día de mañana me hace falta. Y como buen lonchafinista, lo estoy haciendo todo yo solo 

P.D. Si yo he sabido montar una tienda ecommerce, cualquiera puede.

Por cierto, si alguién necesita ayuda con Prestashop, mp y a ver que podemos hacer


----------



## Rauxa (1 Mar 2011)

Lo mío son los entrenamientos personales online. 50 euros trimestre.
Ya se que todos tenéis un cuerpo danone...pero alguno seguro que se los traga con el envoltorio, jejeje


----------



## Lorca83 (3 Mar 2011)

aqui un arquitecto que aun firma cosillas pero mi actividad central se ha reconvertido a:

bussiness angel con inversiones como socio minoritario (min 25 porciento) en startups

actualmente ya he invertido capital de 45mil en 1 iniciativa enla cual tardare en ver dinero, pero bueno,ahi esta dando frutos

internet es elputo futuro y cada dia el sector construccion da menos


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (7 Mar 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> aqui un arquitecto que aun firma cosillas pero mi actividad central se ha reconvertido a:
> 
> bussiness angel con inversiones como socio minoritario (min 25 porciento) en startups
> 
> ...



¿pero tú no querías montar una farmacia?


----------



## ardiki (7 Mar 2011)

Hola a todos/as,

Yo soy emprendedor a medias. Tengo un trabajo por cuenta ajena que de momento espero que aguante.

Pero empecé hace un par de años a montar, muy poco a poco y en plan lonchafina total, un negocio de venta por internet. De momento, artículos de aeromodelismo, radiocontrol y juguetes educativos (aeroquino.es). Precisamente hace unos pocos días lo mencionaba el hilo "Busco experto en Prestashop". 

Pero el trasfondo del asunto es muy al estilo de lo que cuenta Lordastra. Me he montado yo mismo muchas de las cosas, aunque no todas. Me interesa mucho aprender todos estos tinglados e intentar poco a poco ir acercando mi actividad profesional hacia estos lares. Mi formación de base es en informática, aunque llevo años dedicado a otras cosas y programando lo justo. Ahora lo estoy retomando, pero me toca reciclarme bastante.

Me parece fascinante la posibilidad real que plantea el comercio online de que de que alguien pueda emprender con pocos recursos. Emprender ahora es difícil, pero evitarte una gran inversión y reducir al máximo los costes fijos puede ayudar.

Encantado de recibir comentarios sobre mejoras para la web, sugerencias sobre SEO/SEM y lo que se os ocurra. Y muy especialmente encantado de entablar contacto con las personas interesadas en la temática, igual nos da por charlar y surgen cosas.

Saludos!

Quino


----------



## Oktoberfest (7 Mar 2011)

Ser emprendedor es algo infinitamente más relacionado con tu libertad que con tu cartera. (creo) 

Edad , 45 . 
Vida laboral por cuenta ajena , 3 ó 6 meses ( lo he olvidado exactamente...penoso,de eso sí que me acuerdo. ). 

Ex-sufridor en las siguientes áreas :

*(80,s)*

Import-export 

Gestión integral de medios publicitarios

Gestión específica de publicidad exterior

*(90,s)*

Transporte (nacional,internacional,local urgente )

Producción multimedia integral ( cine, TV, CD roms, web )

Gerencia hosteleria nocturna ( diferentes locales &, salas de eventos )


*(2000,s)*

Web site de cierta enjundia orientado a promoción web de profesionales .

Gerencia de Hostelería en sector restauración .





...Ahora mismo echando a andar dos alojamientos turísticos en la costa Atlántica . Funcionando ya y con buenas perspectivas, especialmente uno, pero limitadísimo de dinero y encima solo, sin poder empujar los 2 sitios comme il faut...eso sí : no tan insensato como para endeudarme y echarme presión gratuíta encima y menos con las condiciones en que los banquitos prestan ahora mismo...y por ende siendo en su origen un proyecto vocacional más que otra cosa. 

La idea era rematar la oferta vacacional charteando con un catamarán a vela... pero toca evitar riesgos y esperar , no hay otra. Espero que, aún con más canas, acabemos navegando.


----------



## damnit (7 Mar 2011)

Oktoberfest dijo:


> Ser emprendedor es algo infinitamente más relacionado con tu libertad que con tu cartera. (creo) .



Estoy infinitamente de acuerdo compañero.

Hay dos tipos de emprendedores:

- los que quieren ser libres y vivir a su aire, de una manera u otra
- los que se creen que montando un negocio se van a forrar y obviamente, se suelen estrellar.

Por mi manera de ser, te juro que me encantaría trabajar por cuenta propia, pero me da un pánico aterrador el fracaso. No todos somos tan echados para adelante. Aunque supongo que tarde o temprano, me tiraré a la piscina. Tampoco es que yo sea muy creativo de ideas que digamos, por lo que no no tengo claro que aunque por muy buena voluntad que yo pusiera, consiguiera llegar a algo...

en fin, os sigo leyendo con atención, en el fondo me dáis una envidia que te cagas los autónomos, se lo digo mucho a mi padre, que lo es y tiene una pequeña tiendita, pero le veo feliz al hombre, a pesar de curra como un animal


----------



## Lordastra (9 Mar 2011)

quino dijo:


> Hola a todos/as,
> 
> Yo soy emprendedor a medias. Tengo un trabajo por cuenta ajena que de momento espero que aguante.
> 
> ...



Hombre! Usted es como yo, aunque reconozco que su tienda es mas bonita 

No dude en mandarme un mp si necesita ayuda


----------



## Lordastra (9 Mar 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> Estoy infinitamente de acuerdo compañero.
> 
> Hay dos tipos de emprendedores:
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. Por desgracia abunda mas el segundo caso, parece que uno se monta su pequeña sl y automáticamente la cuenta corriente aumenta por arte de magia. Y además pretenden que aumente de modo que nunca más tenga que mirar cuanto gasta sin miedo de que se acabe antes de fin de mes.

Si a eso le sumamos la absoluta falta de respeto por el cliente, la dejadez de sus obligaciones como prestador de servicios o como vendedor, apaga y vámonos. Desde que me dedico a esto del e-commerce (de forma totalmente amateur por otra parte) estoy comprobando la absoluta falta de interés y _porqueyolovalguismo_ sobre todo en el sector de la venta de artículos eróticos, donde las webs no tienen que vender, eres tú el que parece que tienes que comprar por imperativo legal. Y no te molestes en pedir información, con un poco de suerte te contestan a los 6 o 7 días. 

Esto sucede en muchos casos por la poca dedicación al negocio. Es gente que monta su sexshop online, por ejemplo, y le dedican 2 horas al día, y hacen los pedidos cuando tienen un rato. Y creo que así no vamos bien. La dedicación a cualquier negocio debe ser a tiempo completo. No sirve dedicar solo un par de horas y si el cliente se molesta, bastante que le atiendo en mi tiempo libre. Ese no puede ser jamás el pensamiento del que quiere emprender.

Y por desgracia hay mucho de esto en este nuestro país.

A dia de hoy es relativamente facil montar un e-commerce, lo que no significa que no haya que prestarle las mismas horas que si fuera un negocio en el que hay que invertir 50.000€


----------



## Fornicio (9 Mar 2011)

me bajé el otro día el MAMP, poco a poco señores!!

ya estoy presentado


----------



## gamusino30 (27 Mar 2011)

Hola,

Yo tengo 5 pisos de chicas y estoy apunto de montar un chalet. 

Gracias a putalocura no se nota la crisis.

PD: *Es coña* no me mandeis MP pidiendo 2x1 o precios burbujistas.


----------



## Enteradilla (27 Mar 2011)

Yo siempre he querido montar algo, no para forrarme sino por la libertad que te da ser tu propio jefe, también influye el hecho en que en mi casa siempre han tenido negocio, recuerdo que de pequeña los tres hermanos arrimabamos el hombro ya que el negocio estaba (y está porque ahora lo lleva mi madre) relacionado con la hosteleria.

Tengo muchas ideas pero ninguna me acaba de convencer del todo además de que me da algo de miedo tirarme a la piscina.


----------



## damnit (27 Mar 2011)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Yo siempre he querido montar algo, no para forrarme sino por la libertad que te da ser tu propio jefe, también influye el hecho en que en mi casa siempre han tenido negocio, recuerdo que de pequeña los tres hermanos arrimabamos el hombro ya que el negocio estaba (y está porque ahora lo lleva mi madre) relacionado con la hosteleria.
> 
> Tengo muchas ideas pero ninguna me acaba de convencer del todo además de que me da algo de miedo tirarme a la piscina.



Si me has leído por este subforo, verás que tengo el mismo pensamiento que tú. En mi familia mi padre tiene negocio desde hace casi 20 años y a mí me atrae mucho la idea de no tener que aguantar a jefes gilipollas. El problema es el mismo que tú: no atreverse a tirarse a la piscina.


----------



## canomi (28 Mar 2011)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



Buenas tardes, Soy un joven trabajador por cuenta ajena, e impulsor y copropietario de una empresa de Outsourcing e ingeniería Comercial. En esto segundo llevamos un casi un añito entre proyecto, maduración del mismo y, finalmente, su constitución. Hemos empezado con muchísima ilusión (supongo que en todos los casos es así) y el tiempo nos la arrebatará o, quizá, premie nuestra iniciativa y empeño.

Independientemente de esto, conozco vuestro foro desde hace apenas un mes. Sin embargo me gusta y ha enganchado. He aprendido, de algunos de vosotros y habéis alimentado mi acervo economista ; lo que intentaré compensar, si alguna vez está en mi mano.

Gracias por todo y nos vemos por aquí.


----------



## Enteradilla (31 Mar 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> Si me has leído por este subforo, verás que tengo el mismo pensamiento que tú. En mi familia mi padre tiene negocio desde hace casi 20 años y a mí me atrae mucho la idea de no tener que aguantar a jefes gilipollas. El problema es el mismo que tú: no atreverse a tirarse a la piscina.



Pues sí, he leido que tenemos pensamientos similares al respecto.
No paro de darles vueltas a la cabeza sobre que podría montar, creo además que es el momento de hacerlo ya que yo mantengo el trabajo (y de momento es bastante estable); mi pareja está en paro (así que podría dedicarse él a llevarlo) y tenemos algo de liquidez.
Por esas condiciones que te comento tengo la sensación de que es ahora o nunca, pero claro, me fallan las ideas que aún ninguna me acaba de convencer.


----------



## damnit (1 Abr 2011)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Pues sí, he leido que tenemos pensamientos similares al respecto.
> No paro de darles vueltas a la cabeza sobre que podría montar, creo además que es el momento de hacerlo ya que yo mantengo el trabajo (y de momento es bastante estable); mi pareja está en paro (así que podría dedicarse él a llevarlo) y tenemos algo de liquidez.
> Por esas condiciones que te comento tengo la sensación de que es ahora o nunca, pero claro, me fallan las ideas que aún ninguna me acaba de convencer.



Ahí está la cosa.

El gran error de muchos emprendedores precisamente creo que es ese: "monto algo, lo que sea". Cuando en la realidad lo que hay que hacer es montar algo que se te de bien, que te guste y que tengas nicho de mercado. Es mucho pedir, pero así -y con mucho esfuerzo- se levnantan los negocios. Por eso hay tantos bares y tantos que cierran 

En fin, si finalmente os tiráis a montar algo, ya nos lo contarás por aquí.


----------



## vyk (3 Abr 2011)

Joer!!! Acabo de descubrir este subforo ahora...!!! A partir de ahora contad conmigo.

Me presento:

Siempre me he considerado una persona emprendedora. Creo que los negocios se me dan bien. Soy una persona extremadamente observadora y eso, aunque puede resultar simplista, ayuda mucho.

Actualmente estoy pasando una mala racha. Hará unos seis años monté un local de hostelería. Una fuerte inversión. Siempre quise tratar a mis empleados como a mi no me habían tratado. Pagaba un sueldo razonable y les daba total libertad para escoger cómo querían trabajar. En todos los ámbitos. Yo también trabajaba con ellos de igual a igual (me gusta estar al pie del cañón). Craso error. La gente se acomoda rápido y considera insuficiente todo lo que uno hace. Empezaron a caer bajas laborales injustificadas, con lo cual yo trabajaba lo mío y lo suyo. Más de una vez descubrí a alguna empleada de compras con el novio durante una baja laboral que requería cama. Otras se comportaban como auténticas mercenarias y me amenazaban con irse porque en el local de más allá les pagaban 100 euros más (aunque fuese mentira). Calculo también que un 30-40% del personal que pasó por allí metía la mano en la caja, a pesar del control que había. Fijáos si me comportaba bien que la una empleada que trabajó en él desde que abrí hasta que cerré (unos 3 años), me reconoció que sabía que nunca la iban a tratar así en otro trabajo, que se sentía como en su casa (finalmente también acabe a las malas con ella).

Así que pasados tres años, tras un cúmulo de estrés, impotencia, problemas con mi pareja por no poder dedicarle el tiempo necesario, enfermedad de mi padre...decidí cerrar un negocio que me estaba proporcionando 60.000 euros netos anuales. Si, habéis leído bien.

Ahora lo tengo arrendado. Gano mucho menos dinero pero vivo una vida más feliz.

Continúo dándo la barrila en un nuevo post, que me agoto...


----------



## vyk (3 Abr 2011)

Prosigo:

Desde que finiquité el negocio, me he replanteado toda mi vida, estableciendo un nuevo orden de prioridades. Mi mujer y mi familia ocupan la cumbre de la pirámide.

Esta experiencia, sin embargo, me ha enseñado la importancia una figura: un socio. Creo que buena parte de los problemas se hubieran solucionado si hubiera otra persona igual de implicada que yo en el negocio. Creo que esa era la cuestión: a veces me sentía sólo y dejaba al descubierto todos mis puntos débiles. Y eso no es bueno.

Ya sé lo que pensáis: que las sociedades siempre traen problemas. Cierto. Es muy difícil encontrar a gente honesta y sensata. Lo sé, pero también veo muchas ventajas en asociarse, desde el punto de vista económico (no nos engañemos), y de otros en potencia.

Yo ahora estoy en una fase en la que tengo ideas, cierto capital, apoyo familiar...pero me encuentro desmotivado. Quedé muy quemado. Y este es un factor vital: sin motivación no se puede sacar adelante ningún proyecto.

Seguro que surge la chispa. Seguiré leyéendoos y participando, para inspirarme.


----------



## damnit (4 Abr 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Joer!!! Acabo de descubrir este subforo ahora...!!! A partir de ahora contad conmigo.
> 
> Me presento:
> 
> ...





vyk dijo:


> Prosigo:
> 
> Desde que finiquité el negocio, me he replanteado toda mi vida, estableciendo un nuevo orden de prioridades. Mi mujer y mi familia ocupan la cumbre de la pirámide.
> 
> ...




Interesante historia. Para que nos demos cuenta que no siempre el obrero es el oprimido y el "pobrecito", también los hay con muy mala baba.

Y ahora, ¿qué? ¿tienes algún otro proyecto en mente?


----------



## vyk (4 Abr 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> Interesante historia. Para que nos demos cuenta que no siempre el obrero es el oprimido y el "pobrecito", también los hay con muy mala baba.
> 
> Y ahora, ¿qué? ¿tienes algún otro proyecto en mente?



La hostelería la he descartado completamente de mi vida, a pesar de que tengo alguna buena idea que estoy convencido funcionaría. En mi familia siempre nos hemos dedicado a ello con muy buenos resultados desde el punto de vista económico, pero es un sector que requiere mucha dedicación,una vida de disciplina cuasi monacal, como sabéis, y han sido ya demasiados años. 

En cuanto a proyectos, ya digo que me encuentro bastante desmotivado, pero quisiera hacer una reflexión , a ver que pensáis al respecto.

Hay un "lema" (creo que de origen judío) que reza "comprarás y venderás, pero nunca fabricarás". Pues fíjate que pienso que en los tiempos que corren, fabricar un producto con un valor añadido puede ser muy interesante. Ya lo he posteado en otra ocasión, pero quiero compartir nuevamente el caso de estos tres chavales cordobeses que con un par y una buena inversión lanzaron la marca de zapatillas -"rodia". Son estas que han salido ya varias veces en los telediarios, las de la suela con olor a azahar.

Aquí os dejo la web:

rodia zapatillas verano alpargatas dejando huella

Y aquí su aparición en el programa "Comando actualidad". Minuto 10:15:

Comando Actualidad. Tengo una idea - RTVE.es

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## damnit (4 Abr 2011)

vyk dijo:


> La hostelería la he descartado completamente de mi vida, a pesar de que tengo alguna buena idea que estoy convencido funcionaría. En mi familia siempre nos hemos dedicado a ello con muy buenos resultados desde el punto de vista económico, pero es un sector que requiere mucha dedicación,una vida de disciplina cuasi monacal, como sabéis, y han sido ya demasiados años.
> 
> En cuanto a proyectos, ya digo que me encuentro bastante desmotivado, pero quisiera hacer una reflexión , a ver que pensáis al respecto.
> 
> ...



francamente, la idea me parece una patochada, con todos mis respetos. Van a triunfar más bien poco, creo yo, porque valor añadido, lo que es valor añadido, añaden poco y de poca relevancia. Me parece hueco para rellenar en un programa de tv, no más. 

En cualquier caso, me alegraré si triunfan, desde luego son originales.


----------



## vyk (4 Abr 2011)

jsviejo dijo:


> francamente, la idea me parece una patochada, con todos mis respetos. Van a triunfar más bien poco, creo yo, porque valor añadido, lo que es valor añadido, añaden poco y de poca relevancia. Me parece hueco para rellenar en un programa de tv, no más.
> 
> En cualquier caso, me alegraré si triunfan, desde luego son originales.



En un año y cuatro meses han vendido 15.000 pares. No es un mal comienzo.


----------



## Nautilus (4 Abr 2011)

vyk dijo:


> La hostelería la he descartado completamente de mi vida, a pesar de que tengo alguna buena idea que estoy convencido funcionaría. En mi familia siempre nos hemos dedicado a ello con muy buenos resultados desde el punto de vista económico, pero es un sector que requiere mucha dedicación,una vida de disciplina cuasi monacal, como sabéis, y han sido ya demasiados años.
> 
> En cuanto a proyectos, ya digo que me encuentro bastante desmotivado, pero quisiera hacer una reflexión , a ver que pensáis al respecto.
> 
> ...




muy interesante! Yo vi el reportaje en su dia, y me pareció genial la idea.


----------



## 4ojo (9 Abr 2011)

Hola.

Un día me desperté con un sueño, montar un negocio de scooters y bicicletas eléctricas y ni corto ni perezoso lo puse en práctica me puse manos a la obra y lo realice.

Estoy totalmente convencido, que es un negocio imperativo, por las mejoras medio ambientales y de eficencia energética, que aportan estos vehículos. 


PD: Disponible ofertas para bubujistas ::


----------



## BILU (9 Abr 2011)

4ojo dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Un día me desperté con un sueño, montar un negocio de scooters y bicicletas eléctricas y ni corto ni perezoso lo puse en práctica me puse manos a la obra y lo realice.
> 
> ...





Pero tienes un concesionario?Un taller? Estás contento?En qué provincia o ciudad?


----------



## 4ojo (10 Abr 2011)

BILU dijo:


> Pero tienes un concesionario?Un taller? Estás contento?En qué provincia o ciudad?





<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>ES</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplex******>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplex******> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabla normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> Realizamos importación, concesionario con taller propio, I+D+i , y gestionamos puntos de recarga para particulares, empresas y otros.


Los vehículos los testeamos y los mejoramos debido a las carencias y deficiencias con las que llegan.


Disponemos de stoc y recambios para todos los modelos que ponemos a la venta.


Al vivir en una isla cerca de 22 años si meto la pata en los productos me cuelgan la etiqueta y puedo sacar billete y coger el barco de rejilla. :XX:



Lo único que nos falla es una buena web ya se sabe las prisas la falta de tiempo etc.:´(


www.ecologicmallorca.com


Estamos mejorándola con los últimos vehículos 

Y si estamos  por el servicio y la calidad que ofrecemos.


----------



## damnit (10 Abr 2011)

¿y cómo va en general ese negocio de bicis eléctricas? ¿van saliendo las cuentas? siempre he tenido curiosidad por si esos pequeños negocios daban los frutos que parecían...


----------



## 4ojo (11 Abr 2011)

damnit dijo:


> ¿y cómo va en general ese negocio de bicis eléctricas? ¿van saliendo las cuentas? siempre he tenido curiosidad por si esos pequeños negocios daban los frutos que parecían...







<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>ES</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplex******>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplex******> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabla normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> En General no, no es negocio.


Principalmente por las inversiones a realizar en relación a los márgenes comerciales que no son grandes (25% +-) debido al precio de coste de los artículos (de calidad), portes, gastos de aduanas más la suma de la carencia de implantación para conseguir resultados positivos.


El que se plantea abrir una tienda de motos o bicicletas eléctricas sin conocer mínimamente el funcionamiento técnico de estas máquinas para las, retocarlas y entregarlas en buenas condiciones y poder ofrecer una buena asistencia lo tiene mal, y máxime si las ventas dependen exclusivamente del publico particular, aquí si lo tiene muy crudo, pues que todavía el mercado español no está lo suficientemente maduro para lanzarse a realizar inversiones, en este negocio en concreto.


Para ser negocio la venta de vehículos eléctricos se deben de tener más expectativas de negocio controladas que la simple venta al por menor.


Y por supuesto tener otra alternativa para poder vivir, mientras dure el periodo de implantación del vehículo eléctrico en su zona de incidencia y empiece a recoger sus frutos.


----------



## BILU (11 Abr 2011)

4ojo dijo:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings> <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:TrackMoves/> <w:TrackFormatting/> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <woNotPromoteQF/> <w:LidThemeOther>ES</w:LidThemeOther> <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian> <w:LidThemeComplex******>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplex******> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/> <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/> <wontFlipMirrorIndents/> <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/> </w:Compatibility> <m:mathPr> <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/> <m:brkBin m:val="before"/> <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/> <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/> <m:dispDef/> <m:lMargin m:val="0"/> <m:rMargin m:val="0"/> <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/> <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/> <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/> <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/> </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true" DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99" LatentStyleCount="267"> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/> <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tabla normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-priority:99; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin-top:0cm; mso-para-margin-right:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:10.0pt; mso-para-margin-left:0cm; line-height:115%; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:11.0pt; font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin; mso-bidi-font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-bidi-theme-font:minor-bidi; mso-fareast-language:EN-US;} </style> <![endif]--> Realizamos importación, concesionario con taller propio, I+D+i , y gestionamos puntos de recarga para particulares, empresas y otros.
> 
> 
> Los vehículos los testeamos y los mejoramos debido a las carencias y deficiencias con las que llegan.
> ...




Te he mandado un mensaje privado.


----------



## Desde mi huerto (14 Abr 2011)

Buenos dias a todos, 

Yo a modo de entretenimiento vendo* macetohuertos y packs para huerto urbano*, así como *miniinvernaderos * para terraza y jardçin y plantas hortícolas. 

Actualmente busco personas interesadas en vender éste tipo de productos en su entorno. Trato diréctamente con fábrica y estoy trayendo más productos poco a poco.

A quien le interese, MP, please.


Saludos!!


----------



## trafec (22 Abr 2011)

Desde mi huerto dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> 
> Yo a modo de entretenimiento vendo* macetohuertos y packs para huerto urbano*, así como *miniinvernaderos * para terraza y jardçin y plantas hortícolas.
> 
> ...



Hace tiempo que estoy analizando costes de comunidades de propietarios y medidas de ahorro a corto plazo. Una de las hipótesis es el uso de cubiertas y espacios interbloques. No es que sea nada nuevo (toit jardin comestibles en cooperativa) pero de poco me sirve la teoria si no formulo aplicaciones útiles y socioeconomicamente suficientes. ¿Puede interesarte el tema?


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (22 Abr 2011)

Otro nuevo emprendedor por aquí !! Después de mi periplo por tierras árabes, he vuelto a España y me he hecho autónomo. De momento la cosa va bastante bien, no tengo mucho volumen de trabajo, pero las expectativas son muy buenas en el futuro cercano.

Una pregunta ya de paso.... sabéis que día de mes pasan la SS si lo tienes domiciliado?? Este es el segundo mes, el primero lo pague en el banco con el papelito que me dieron en la SS.... pero me parece raro que este mes todavía no me lo hayan pasado... con lo que es la administración publica para cobrar sus cosas 

Saludos!!


----------



## trafec (23 Abr 2011)

SS: el último dia de cada mes.


----------



## automono (23 Abr 2011)

a_mesa_puesta, a que te dedicas?¿?


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (24 Abr 2011)

miniempresario dijo:


> a_mesa_puesta, a que te dedicas?¿?



Informática


----------



## temis2011 (24 Abr 2011)

a_mesa_puesta dijo:


> Informática



La cuota de autónomos te la pasarán el último día de cada mes.


----------



## a_mesa_puesta (24 Abr 2011)

temis2011 dijo:


> La cuota de autónomos te la pasarán el último día de cada mes.



Gracias por la info !! Mañana tenia pensado llamar a la SS a ver que pasaba.


----------



## scratch (20 Sep 2012)

Venga va, me animo yo también.
Monté una SL de mantenimiento informático con mi pareja hace 3 meses, antes era autónomo haciendo lo mismo y además trabajaba por cuenta ajena, hasta que me dieron el bote.
Aunque ganamos poco y vamos justos, soy feliz.


----------



## Alexcandas (20 Sep 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/AsturianaDeContabilidad
Pues yo he montado una asociación para poder llevar contabilidades y fiscalidades de forma legar como low cost si Ryanair aunque en la actualidad puede que no sea el mejor ejemplo es capaz de ofrecer precios competitivos a los viajeros (yo he viajado con ellos y estoy encantado mas puntuales que iberia y te pasas una risa con la trompeta) por que yo no puedo montar una asesoría contable y fiscal low cost con una estructura mas flexible que las de otras asesorías mas costosas , asi que si alguien quiere tener tranquilidad en sus cuentas y no pagar montos elevados por abogados y demás que solo se usan en contadas ocasiones pues ya saben donde contactarme


----------



## autonomo666 (21 Sep 2012)

Nieto de empresario,hijo de autónomo pues como que parece normal ser autónomo. Pequeña empresa de construcciones metálicas, invernaderos, etc. Por ahora (toco madera) aguantamos el tirón. Mi hermano y yo socios sin empleados, cuando necesitamos puntualmente contratamos a otros autónomos.


----------



## silva0428 (21 Sep 2012)

Mi nombre es María Silva, tengo veinte y tantos años (jeje ) y soy nueva en el foro, de antemano os anticipo que van a oír sobre mi jeje...
Les cuento que viví en Nueva Zelanda por 6 años. Tengo mi titulo en empresariales pero me fui a aprender ingles y adquirir un poco de experiencia. Lamentablemente no encontré el tipo de experiencias que estaba buscando, pero puedo decir que lo que viví fue bastante enriquecedor, así que pienso que ahora si mezclo lo que sé, lo que he aprendido viviendo y las necesidades del mercado puedo tener buenos resultados montando una empresa de outsourcing de procesos para restaurantes.

Hasta ahora todo es un proyecto, pero algún día se volverá realidad y quiero que desde ya sean participes de este suceso de mi vida. 

Un saludo muy especial y ya nos seguiremos hablando.


----------



## JoseDa (21 Sep 2012)

Me dedico a los seguros y estoy en la misma compañía que Calleja*.. Ahora mismo estoy en el proceso de búsqueda de un local asequible a puerta de calle en la zona Este de Madrid. 

Ando mirando también un socio de confianza para compartir horarios y esfuerzos para, a la larga consolidar una cartera. No descarto asociarme con algún gestor/Administrador,etc..

*Spot Generali Autos

PD: Mi otra gran pasión son las renovables pero en este país de momento,la energía es un coto cerrado para unos pocos ...


----------



## Alexcandas (23 Sep 2012)

JoseDa dijo:


> Me dedico a los seguros y estoy en la misma compañía que Calleja*.. Ahora mismo estoy en el proceso de búsqueda de un local asequible a puerta de calle en la zona Este de Madrid.
> 
> Ando mirando también un socio de confianza para compartir horarios y esfuerzos para, a la larga consolidar una cartera. No descarto asociarme con algún gestor/Administrador,etc..
> 
> ...




Yo por mi mujer me tengo que desplazar a Madrid asi que tendre que empezar a formarme una cartera de clintes en Madrid Capital , pense tal vez en un local pero hacia el sur vistalegre , aluche


----------



## Ninfula (23 Sep 2012)

Pues yo aprovecho para decir que si alguno de Pontevedra o al rededores está interesado en instalar GLP en su coche que me avise


----------



## Cave Canes (25 Sep 2012)

Yo también voy a aprovechar para presentarme. Mi novio es informático y yo soy licenciada en derecho, y con muchísima ilusión acabamos de montar una consultoría dedicada en exclusiva a nuevas tecnologías (implantación LOPD, LSSI, etc) Él además se ocupa de su propio negocio, que son los leds. Lo tenemos complicado para estar más de 5 minutos juntos sin hablar de trabajo, lo que resulta bastante cansino la verdad. En fin, os deseo a todos muchísima suerte.


----------



## mochu (25 Sep 2012)

Yo tambien me presentare.
Despues de dedicarme algunos años a las apuestas deportivas de forma profesional,decidi dar un cambio de vida y buscar alguna motivacion extra.
Me fui a Colombia y busque algunas ideas interesantes donde invertir,y despues de unos meses soy socio de una S.A.S,la cual estamos desarrollando una buena idea en referencia al jabon liquido de manos..............esperemos que todo vaya bien.


----------



## John Galt 007 (28 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos los lonchafinistas, mileuristas, burbujistas y aspirantes a empresarios en general.

En el 2008 me fui al extranjero y ahora tengo 3 empresas.
Tengo ideas para montar nuevos negocios, algunas de ellas podrían salir bien. 

La idea de emprender es ganar dinero para ser libre. NO es para todo el mundo y tiene un altisimo coste. Emprender no es algo facil, pero tiene sus ventajas.

Mi idea a medio plazo seria volver y montar algo en Madrid o en la costa...


----------



## Biodiesel (4 Oct 2012)

Como indica mi nick, me dedico a todo lo relacionado con el Biodiesel:

-Desarrollo, diseño, construcción y venta de máquinas de Biodiesel de todo tipo de capacidad.

-Compra y distribución de sus materias primas.

Por otro lado llevo otros proyectos:

- Empresa de formación en energías renovables (funcionando)
- Comercio online de higiene bucal. (En desarrollo)
- Minería Bitcoin. (Empezando)


----------



## johng (6 Oct 2012)

Buenas, yo tengo una clínica dental desde hace 10 años,soy odontólogo.Me va bién.Me planteo emprender en algo, buscando algo interesante


----------



## Warren Buffett (18 Oct 2012)

Buenas,

Por el momento soy blogger financiero. Mis objetivos son sacar un curso de inversion a corto plazo y crear mi empresa de asesoramiento financiero a medio plazo.

Mi blog es:

Academia de Inversión | Acercando el value investing al ciudadano medioAcademia de Inversión | Acercando el value investing al ciudadano medio


----------



## No Registrado (18 Oct 2012)

este foro es una puta mierda y punto


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Oct 2012)

Realizo cualquier proyecto web y/o de programación y/o estudios, a través de internet, osea se TELETRABAJO. Mí honorarío son 100 euros/mes.

Repondo vuestras preguntas.

Gracias.


----------



## kevincosty (21 Oct 2012)

Hola a todos, como esto es un hilo de presentacion, con su permiso me presentare:
Me llamo Costa y actualmente estoy involucrado en un proyecto global de telecomunicaciones, servicios VoIP, internet 4G y video llamadas.
Además le podemos facilitar tecnología de ultima generación en lo que incluye los servicios VoIP como video-teléfonos, routers y aplicaciones móviles para hacer llamadas video gratuitas en nuestra red y tarifas pequeñas en otras redes (a partir de 1,3 céntimos).
La calidad y la oportunidad de negocio que puede representar todo esto es una maravilla.
No dudáis en preguntar sobre nuestros productos, hacer pruebas gratuitas y porque no, ser un inversor con grandes beneficios en nuestra compaña!

Un cordial saludo a todos!


----------



## Alberte (21 Oct 2012)

Muy buenas,

Tengo una empresa de trabajos verticales en la zona norte, constituída en el 2003. LLevamos mantenimientos industriales en toda España y Portugal (eólica, telecomunicaciones....etc.) y también realizamos rehabilitaciónes de edificios.

Para cualquier duda/consejo que necesite cualquier burbu, aquí estamos.

Saludos,


----------



## damnit (23 Oct 2012)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Hola a todos los lonchafinistas, mileuristas, burbujistas y aspirantes a empresarios en general.
> 
> En el 2008 me fui al extranjero y ahora tengo 3 empresas.
> Tengo ideas para montar nuevos negocios, algunas de ellas podrían salir bien.
> ...



Me dáis mucha envidia los que sois creativos para crear empresas de la nada. Me gustaría ser así de creativo, pero desgraciadamente no lo soy.


----------



## damnit (23 Oct 2012)

Alberte dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> 
> Tengo una empresa de trabajos verticales en la zona norte, constituída en el 2003. LLevamos mantenimientos industriales en toda España y Portugal (eólica, telecomunicaciones....etc.) y también realizamos rehabilitaciónes de edificios.
> 
> ...



Con "trabajo vertical" quieres decir a estos que se cuelgan de los edificios con arneses y eso no? perdone mi ignorancia ::


----------



## Alberte (23 Oct 2012)

damnit dijo:


> Con "trabajo vertical" quieres decir a estos que se cuelgan de los edificios con arneses y eso no? perdone mi ignorancia ::



si, utilizamos técnicas basadas en espeleología y la escalada. La mayor ventaja de nuestros trabajos es que no necesitamos ni de grúas, andamios u otros sistemas tradicionales, lo que nos hace muy competitivos en precio y mucho más rápidos y versátiles para realizar los trabajos.


----------



## modderx (25 Oct 2012)

Hola, me presento soy nuevo en el foro, tengo gran afición a la numismática y coches, 
Actualmente me dedico al comercio electrónico tengo varias webs y una empresa de marketing on-line y desarrollo de APPs , espero aprender mucho de este foro, un saludo


----------



## No Registrado (31 Oct 2012)

*¡Salud!*

Saludos, gente. Actualmente trabajo en una empresa de formación y asesoría, y andamos montando una de impresión 3D. Encantado de leeros desde hace tiempo, y encantado de andar por aquí.


----------



## Juanjo Pina (31 Oct 2012)

Coño que he escrito como guest...

Repito:

"Saludos, gente. Actualmente trabajo en una empresa de formación y asesoría, y andamos montando una de impresión 3D. Encantado de leeros desde hace tiempo, y encantado de andar por aquí."


----------



## Arkerociego (5 Nov 2012)

Saludos desde la City de Valencia uno que se une al grupo, de moemnto estoy montando una tienda online
Saludos


----------



## modderx (6 Nov 2012)

Arkerociego dijo:


> Saludos desde la City de Valencia uno que se une al grupo, de moemnto estoy montando una tienda online
> Saludos



Bienvenido, yo soy de Valencia también y me dedico al comercio electrónico, saludos


----------



## Juanjo Pina (12 Nov 2012)

Oyes, que los que tengáis empresas, en lugar de tirar el dinero que os cobra la ss en formación, os lo gastáis en curso y os lo dejan de cobrar. Cada año, el crédito se va a la basura. Nosotros nos dedicamos a vender cursos pa aprovechar eso.

¿Esto es publicidad inadecuada? Es la primera empresa que estoy montando, la que ya rula 

Ah, y necesitamos un informático que nos haga una instalación de OpenSixen para trabajar en la ofi, trabajar en las casas y tener tienda virtual.


----------



## actuaral (18 Nov 2012)

Por fin me encuentro como en casa, que alegría de haber descubierto este foro 
Tengo una gran afición por las webs y actualmente estoy metido en un proyecto sobre noticias, espero crecer y poder vivir de ello.


----------



## negociosrentablesweb (23 Nov 2012)

Soy nuevo aquí, descubrí esta pagina por un amigo y me alegro de ello, desde hace tiempo estoy intentando la independencia económica y poco a poco lo voy consiguiendo, tengo muchas ideas y muchos planes y he querido compartirlos con todo el mundo para que todos podáis conseguir NEGOCIOS RENTABLES y GANAR DINERO, espero vuestra visita en mi Web y si lo deseáis podéis dejarme allí un mensaje.

Negocios Rentables Ganar Dinero

Un Saludo


----------



## Rodilana (26 Nov 2012)

Hola a todos. 

Soy nuevo aquí. 

Se un poco de todo y nada del resto.

Si eres de Barcelona o alrededores, siempre estaré dispuesto a tomar un café y a hablar de negocios, sobre todo on-line. 

Estamos en contacto. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mfcarton (6 Dic 2012)

Hola amigos:

Me presento, soy Manuel, diplomado en Ciencias Empresariales por la Universidad de Oviedo, y actualmente cursando el Grado de Adaptación a Comercio y Marketing y la Licenciatura en Administración y Dirección de Empresas.

Me he registrado en este foro porque siempre he tenido cierto espíritu emprendedor, que últimamente se me ha reavivado en cierto modo como respuesta personal a la crisis, y este ha sido el único foro al respecto que he encontrado con actividad.

Nunca había pensado cuando entré más allá de terminar en un banco con tranquilidad con mi horario y sin demasiadas obligaciones, o trabajando con mi hermano en el negocio que tiene -una asesoría-, es decir, mi horizonte no pasaba las fronteras del asalariado eficiente. Sin embargo las nuevas tecnologías, el citado mal panorama que vivimos y demás me han hecho alimentar mis ganas de crear proyectos.

Ya durante la carrera de Empresariales escogí la asignatura de Creación de Empresas, donde con mi grupo ganó ex-aequo el premio José Álvarez Margaride a la mejor empresa, aquí la noticia al respecto Dos ideas con premio - La Voz de Asturias y aquí el pdf de la Universidad con las demás empresas finalistas http://156.35.33.98/creatuempresa/noticias/triptico_emprendedores_version_final.pdf

Además de todo esto me gusta mucho el deporte, escribo en el medio digital vavel y tengo un blog personal y desde hace poco pues ando buscando colaboraciones, anuncios y demás... me muevo todo lo que puedo e incluso tengo un proyecto ambicioso entre manos a ese respecto que publicaré a finales de año.

Ese soy yo, y espero participar mucho en este blog, colaborar y que entre todos nos ayudemos en la medida de lo posible. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## EmprendedoraNovata (7 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos!

Aquí tenéis a una emprendedora novata tratando de aprender algo sobre los negocios online en este infinito pozo de sabiduría que es este foro 

Vengo del mundo de la consultoría y actualmente estoy de excedencia por maternidad. No me apetece nada volver a mi trabajo por lo que he decidido arriesgar parte de mis ahorros para adentrarme en el apasionado mundo del emprendimiento en Hispanistán.

De momento estoy estoy dándole forma a mi proyecto y deleitándome con la burocracia y el papeleo. Y aquí estoy, deseando aprender mucho de vosotros y aportar lo que pueda.

¡Saludos!


----------



## roswelito (8 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos,

os leo desde hace muchos años, aunque no soy muy asiduo a la hora de escribir. Hoy me he topado con este hilo por casualidad, y aprovecho para comentaros mi incipiente negocio, Pink Flamingo Studios, una productora de video y foto "freak", por si a alguno le llegara a interesar, que hoy en día tal y cómo están las cosas siempre ayuda.

Mi camino desde que acabé la carrera de Ingeniero de Teleco de Imagen y Sonido ha tomado diferentes rumbos, desde comercial de teleco hasta profesor de FP de Imagen, decidí montar mi propio negocio después de la estocada mortal que se le dieron a las oposiciones y de no ver claro ni apasionarme el tema comercial.

Así que aprovechando mi vena friki, freak, geek, nerd o como se quiera llamar, pues me la he jugado con mi hermano y hemos montado una productora de video y fotografía donde hacemos recreaciones de películas, series de TV, videojuegos y videoclips con disfraces, efectos especiales, maquillaje y caracterización, enfocado sobre todo a la hora de hacer regalos originales y diferentes.

Desde Star Wars, Los Vigilantes de la Playa o Aquellos Maravillosos Años hasta Batman y Robin de los años 60, con Pink Flamingo Studios ahora podéis meteros en la piel de vuestros ídolos 

Llevamos poco tiempo, un par de meses, pero bueno poquico a pocorl y a ver qué va saliendo, además de la parte de regalo "freak" también hacemos bodas, fotografía de estudio, videobooks, videos corporativos, motion graphics y diseño gráfico y web. 

Ya sé que quien mucho abarca poco aprieta, pero hay que tirarle a todo que no está la situación como para estar filtrando.

Os dejo la web para que le echéis un ojo, y alguno de los trabajos que hemos hecho (aviso, no sé embeber vídeos )

web --> Pink Flamingo Studios

video-regalos --> video - regalos

foto - regalos --> fotografía

También estamos haciendo reportajes a pie de calle, cada uno ambientado con jerga típica de foros de internet, el de burbuja.info está cerca... "el lonchafinismo va a llegarrrrrrrrl..."


Muchas gracias y espero que os guste, un saludo!


----------



## roswelito (8 Dic 2012)

Hola de nuevo, os embebo un par de videos y fotografías, por si os ayuda a visualizar a lo que me dedico de una manera más visual y os animáis a hacer un regalico estas Navidades que no sea la colonia y el jersey 

*Recreación de series y videos*

Los Vigilantes de la Playa

[YOUTUBE]WNQC8zRNX4E[/YOUTUBE]

Serie TV : Los Problemas Crecen

[YOUTUBE]Dw6QONN32LM[/YOUTUBE]



Y algunas *foticos*, desde lo más geek hasta el típico estilo retro "anuario americano":













































Para cerrar, y para aquellos que os gusten *The Black Keys y la serie de Batman de los 60*, por aquí os dejo un homenaje que hicimos al videoclip "Lonely Boy":

Videoclip : The Black Keys vs Batman 60s

[YOUTUBE]RiPUNsSZdNg[/YOUTUBE]

Espero que os guste y si os decidís a hacer un regalico diferente ya sabéis por donde andamos --> Pink Flamingo Studios

Un saludo a todos


----------



## jorgejm (20 Dic 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo un negocio online de venta de jamón ibérico "del que se pega en el plato" 
Hace tiempo que vendemos fuera de España sobre todo en Francia y Alemania, UK y Italia.
Os dejo el enlace de nuestra web por si os interesa:
Gourmet Ibérico | Buy spanish ham, the best of Spain from Gourmet Ibérico. Comprar Jamon Iberico 
Por cierto para todos los foreros tenéis portes gratis hasta el 31 de diciembre. 
Felices fiestas a todos !
jorgejm


----------



## Jaime Bedia (21 Dic 2012)

Hola buenos días, me dispongo a informaros como emprendedores que sois, de una nuevo plan de inversion denominada BusinessInfact. A continuación, os dejo el enlace de la página en la cuál, podreís encontrar más información.

Jaime Bedia - Canal de Noticias sobre Jaime Bedía García

Un saludo.


----------



## jorgejm (29 Dic 2012)

*Gourmet Ibérico: Comprar jamón ibérico online*

¿Qué es Gourmet Ibérico?

Somos una empresa cordobesa (España) que nace en el año 2.010 y cuyo principal objetivo se centra en dar a conocer en el mundo el mejor jamón ibérico que se produce España a través de la exportación y el comercio online. Nuestro mayor deseo es conseguir que usted tenga una buena experiencia con su compra a través del canal online.

Solo trabajamos productos de calidad elaborados de forma artesana, por pequeños productores y en pequeñas cantidades. Expertos chacineros asesoran a Gourmet Ibérico en la selección de las piezas que presentan las mejores cualidades para que usted pueda disfrutar con total garantía de del mejor jamón ibérico.

Te envitamos a conocer nuestra web:
Gourmet Ibérico | Buy spanish ham, the best of Spain from Gourmet Ibérico. Comprar Jamon Iberico

Ahora gastos de envío gratis para Península y Baleares.


----------



## Animao2 (5 Ene 2013)

Hola buenas,
estoy a punto de embarcarme en un pequeño proyecto. Llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro, sobre todo la sección de emprendedores, finalmente me he registrado para consultar y también para compartir mi experiencia que de momento es poca.
Un saludete¡¡


----------



## killer (18 Ene 2013)

Hola conforeros.

Pues yo acabo de poner en beta publica mi proyecto.

Efficontrol, HR management software for measuring and increasing the productivity and performance of employees

Es un software SAAS para gestionar recursos humanos, dandole importancia al tema del rendimento (performance) y productividad.

Por supuesto, ni me planteo tener clientes españoles. El mercado al que va dirigido es USA o UK.


----------



## gonzalez21 (21 Ene 2013)

Hola a todos, acabo de registrarme en el foro porque he visto temas útiles y en los que me gustaría participar. 

Además aprovecho este tema de presentaciones para escribir el primer mensaje porque creo que es un buen sitio para empezar y dar a conocer a quien lea esto que sigue habiendo gente nueva que se registra en foros y que tiene ganas de participar en ellos.

Además también encajo aquí ya que soy emprendedor y me dedico al diseño, desarrollo y posicionamiento de páginas web y también a la creación de estrategias de marketing online. Podéis ver todo esto si os interesa en Social 4U


----------



## karpin (23 Ene 2013)

Buenas, soy emprendedor junto con otros dos sociso de una pequeña empresa de marketing y posicionamiento online. Llevamos dos años con la empresa y la verdad es que cómo están las cosas no podemos quejarnos del resultado. Espero poder compartir lo poco que se y ap`render lo máximo posible de todos vosotros.


----------



## veinteañero (25 Ene 2013)

Muy buenas. 

Soy estudiante de ultimo curso de Ingeniería Industrial. Siempre he estado ligado al mundo de los negocios, tengo una empresa familiar top 10 a nivel nacional, y estoy en el proceso de montar una empresa de aplicaciones móviles asociadas al ocio.

mucha suerte!


----------



## emcl21 (28 Ene 2013)

Buenos Días, Amigo.

Nosotros vendemos Toner Compatible, que enviamos a toda España. No duden en consultarnos cualquier inquietud al Respescto. Un Saludo a Todos


----------



## lowcost (4 Feb 2013)

*Ahora sí.*

Tras 17 años de experiencia en la distribución de pavimentos ligeros con los "gigantes del sector" ha llegado el momento de pegar el salto y ofrecer asesoramiento a quien lo necesite. 

Cualquier duda, aquí estoy.


----------



## PSICOKILLER SUBVENCIONADO (15 Feb 2013)

Como Psicokiller subvencionado llevo muchos cadaveres descuartizados a mi alrededor y empiezan apestar. Lo próximo, crear un tienda online, se comenta que hay que estar muy tarado para hacerlo, pero quien mejor que un psicokiller?


----------



## simontemplario (15 Feb 2013)

He participado por otros lugares de este foro pero nunca por aquí. Soy un emprendedor frustrado, mi experiencia con una tienda fue por desgracia una dura enseñanza llena de deudas, malas experiencias personales pero de un poso impresionante, la pena es no haber tenido mas dinero porque hice unos contactos cojonudos, en fin...

Sigo con mi profesión, jefe de proyecto técnico en grandes sistemas de banca, y buscando oportunidades profesionales y empresariales por ahí fuera....

Me alegro de leeros


----------



## dagoseed72 (19 Feb 2013)

Os dejo esta web en la que estoy participando, ¿a ver que os parece?

www.trabber.es

Sería de utilidad también opiniones para seguir mejorandola.


----------



## Dragomir (19 Feb 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy empezando a ponerme en estos de los negocios, y me vine aqui, puesto que me parece un sitio muy bueno para aprender y captar cosas de este foro. Saludos.


----------



## serafine7 (22 Feb 2013)

dagoseed72 dijo:


> Os dejo esta web en la que estoy participando, ¿a ver que os parece?
> 
> www.trabber.es
> 
> Sería de utilidad también opiniones para seguir mejorandola.



Anda, tu eres uno de los creadores de trabber? hace tiempo que la uso, la conoci en una entrevista que os hizo eduardo manchon, el de panoramio, la verdad es que me gusta bastante, como os va la cosa?


----------



## pepa liss (7 Mar 2013)

*Nueva tienda online*

Hola!

os dejo este link de una tienda online para hombre y mujer,de ropa nueva, recuperada y vestidos vintage que acaba de nacer

Ropadeidayvuelta

Gracias!!!!
saludos!


----------



## Will (7 Mar 2013)

gonzalez21 dijo:


> Hola a todos, acabo de registrarme en el foro porque he visto temas útiles y en los que me gustaría participar.
> 
> Además aprovecho este tema de presentaciones para escribir el primer mensaje porque creo que es un buen sitio para empezar y dar a conocer a quien lea esto que sigue habiendo gente nueva que se registra en foros y que tiene ganas de participar en ellos.
> 
> Además también encajo aquí ya que soy emprendedor y me dedico al diseño, desarrollo y posicionamiento de páginas web y también a la creación de estrategias de marketing online. Podéis ver todo esto si os interesa en Social 4U



Me gusta tu web Alberto, quien sabe, hasta a lo mejor me animo y me monto una tienda on-line de manera profesional. Tendré en cuenta vuestra web.
Llevo casi dos años vendiendo "cosillas" de segunda mano por internet (modelismo ferroviario y slot) que tenia por casa, y no me ha ido mal, hasta he vendido en Francia, Holanda y Suiza. 

Mucha suerte a todos en vuestros proyectos, y saludos!!


----------



## Bilbink (11 Mar 2013)

¡Buenos días foreros!

Quería presentaros uno de nuestros proyectos a ver que os parece:

*Billbink.com | Cartuchos recargables, sistemas CISS y tinta para impresoras*

Su nombre es Bilbink y nos dedicamos a la venta y soporte de cartuchos recargables, sistemas CISS y botes de tinta para impresoras. Con estos productos se consigue hasta un 90% de ahorro en el coste de impresión.

A diferencia de los cartuchos originales o compatibles, nuestros cartuchos vienen preparados para ser recargados en casa de forma muy sencilla para poder seguir imprimiendo.

Nos hemos centrado en la facilidad para el cliente ya que solo hay que buscar la impresora que tiene en casa y nosotros le mostramos directamente los cartuchos que necesita y la tinta específica para esa serie de impresora (no vendemos tintas genéricas ya que no las consideramos de la calidad suficiente).

Aún nos falta trabajo (redes sociales, videotutoriales, añadir impresoras, etc), pero tenemos ya una web muy completa que espero que os guste y os ayude en su cometido. ¡Ahorrar!

¡Saludos!


----------



## Victor Mature (11 Mar 2013)

Soy TERROR de promotores inmobiliarios, castigo de ganaderos sin escrúpulos, azote de concejales de urbanismo. Delante de mi tiemblan alcaldes recalificadores, vencedor de ingenieros y arquitectos. Si yo lo digo no se mueve una piedra. Soy Victor Mature, soy arqueólogo y me gusta lo que hago.... Si me llamas tienes un problema...


----------



## Fotógrafo (26 Mar 2013)

roswelito dijo:


> Hola de nuevo, os embebo un par de videos y fotografías, por si os ayuda a visualizar a lo que me dedico de una manera más visual y os animáis a hacer un regalico estas Navidades que no sea la colonia y el jersey
> 
> *Recreación de series y videos*
> 
> ...



A mi me tocó hacer unas prácticas de la FP en una empresa de orlas que no la voy a nombrar pq no quiero ni darles publicidad barata y me mandaban arrancar tus carteles de la facultad de periodismo en Ciudad Universitaria xD :: cosa que no hacía tranquilo.

Menudos hijos de p....

Por cierto como mi nick indica soy fotógrafo y tengo un pequeño negocio de rutas turísticas en Madrid. : y también organizo talleres fotográficos a precios populares, a partir de 15 euros.


----------



## gus258 (28 Mar 2013)

Buenos días a todos.

Hace tiempo que me registré y he posteado un poco antes de darme cuenta de este foro de presentaciones ( perdón ).

Me presento como un trabajador en lo relacionado con el textil,y, curiosamente, en mi empresa, uno de mis principales trabajos es saber que ocurrirá en los próximos años, intentando adelantarme a los acontecimientos de mi sector.

Estoy aqui para aprender y aportar mis modestos conocimientos en mi trayectoria para poder ayudar a la comunidad con mi experiencia. No dispongo de estudios universitarios, ya que tuve que ponerme a trabajar desde bien joven, pero intento suplirlo con ganas y empuje, además de el bagaje que te dan los años ( ya van para 25 ).

En estos momentos estoy inmerso en un proceso de expansión, me he lanzado a la piscina con un paraguas bien grande, mojándome por debajo ( inversión ) y soportando por arriba el chaparrón de la crisis.

Saludos a todos


----------



## El_sergi_ (17 Abr 2013)

Buenas! 

yo tambien tengo ideas emprendedoras.. pero me da miedo la situacion actual! 

actualmente ayudo a varias empresas con el tema de las redes sociales, marketing online y tal.. 

estaria bien poder hablar con emprendedores, bien por aqui o bien por skype


un saludo desde Valencia!


----------



## oferticon (18 Abr 2013)

*Web de ofertas*

Gracias!

*Inicio* es una web de ofertas, ofrecemos pocos productos simultameamente pero a un *precio interesante*.

Podemos ofrecer un precio más bajo que en otras tiendas online por estar centrados en pocos productos.

Este fin de semana ofrecemos la *BlackBerry Torch 9860* y para celebrarel día internacional del libro un pequeño catalogo de *ebooks*.

Por otra parte aceptamos propuestas en facebook y twitter de productos que interesen a la gente y procuramos conseguirlos.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 10:02 ----------




El_sergi_ dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> yo tambien tengo ideas emprendedoras.. pero me da miedo la situacion actual!
> 
> ...




Saludos Sergi realmente da miedo lanzarte pero cuando ves el momento de entrar guardas los miedos en un cajon, yo inagure ayer la tienda online y se que va a costar arrancar, pero es algo que sentia que quería hacer.

Saludos, y espera que cuando te decidas nos presentes aquí tu proyecto.


----------



## inmo (18 Abr 2013)

Hola, este me parece un hilo interesante.
Según veo hay gente que se quiere lanzar a lo de emprender pero no sabe con qué. Lo difícil es encontrar una idea y formarse en el tema. 

Por lo que veo lo que está en boga es todo lo que se refiere a ventas, servicios etc por internet, pero claro, todo el mundo no se puede dedicar lo mismo, o se crearía otra burbuja jeje.

Mi caso es un poco diferente. Soy un humilde traductor. Trabajaba para una empresa y me "independicé", me hice autónomo, algo que mucha gente hace. Eso sí para un profesional hacerse autónomo conlleva muchas satisfacciones, pero también inconvenientes, como han apuntado más arriba. No hay vacaciones, ni pagas extras, te comes tus gastos, etc.

A día de hoy, diría que merece la pena, para los profesionales al menos, porque las condiciones de trabajo en las empresas se están deteriorando. Aunque gane menos y no tenga seguridad laboral, me veo un poco más libre.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (26 Abr 2013)

Andamos hace tiempo detrás de hacer un spin-off de la empresa en la que trabajo. He abierto un hilo que se titula moto/playa en este mismo subforo. Echádle un vistazo y dejad vuestra opinión, que será leída y comentada.


----------



## revOOO (7 May 2013)

hola, recomendais emprender con la que esta cayendo?


----------



## inmo (8 May 2013)

revOOO dijo:


> hola, recomendais emprender con la que esta cayendo?



Buf, dificil pregunta... Seguramente hay gente más cualificada aquí para responder pero creo que emprender no es la panacea ni un remedio universal en la economía actual. No todo el mundo puede ser emprendedor, por lógica.

Es una salida natural, viendo como está el mercado laboral, pero el empeño que estan poniendo las instituciones para que cada uno se monte su chiringuito me hace sospechar. Quieren mantener a los parados ocupados una temporadita para que no den el coñazo, y luego, la responsabilidad de las ostias que se va a pegar la peña... si te he visto no me acuerdo.

Piensa que de cada 10 empresas que se crean 9 se van al garete.

Volviendo a la pregunta, habría que analizar la situación laboral, formación, capital, posible financiación, idea de negocio etc

Un saludo


----------



## daniel1983 (8 May 2013)

Hola amigos foreros de España, soy Chileno y estoy aquí aprendiendo de vuestra sabiduría, encontré muy bueno el sitio y aclarador de varias dudas, al fin y al cabo Chile se parece mucho a España antes de reventar su burbuja inmobiliaria. Llegué al foro más que nada buscando información de empresas y sociedades offshore, tengo 2 líneas de negocio a seguir en el próximo emprendimiento y deseo incluir paraísos fiscales, ya que la idea es en el tiempo hacerla global y abarcar varios países a la vez (si es que todo sale bien). 

Yo por mi lado comencé hace 7 años con un emprendimiento basado en la importación y venta de repuestos para vehículos clásicos europeos, principalmente enfocado en los mini cooper. Partí importando insignias, después algunos accesorios, hasta llegar a motores y vehículos completos en desarme todo en un plazo de 3 años. A los 5 años dejé la universidad para dedicarme full a mi emprendimiento, viajé a Inglaterra y Europa buscando marcas con dineros ahorrados, y traje algunas ideas que comencé a desarrollar. Esto me dio la base para poder escribir y respaldar un proyecto para presentar a un CORFO (empresa chilena dedicada a financiar proyectos a pequeñas y medianas empresas), el proyecto no era muy grande para quienes me estaban asesorando, llegué con un proyecto de cerca de 150.000 euros y ellos tenían facilidades para proyectos de 1.5 millones de euros por lo menos, asique después de 2 meses llegué con uno de 1.2 millones de euros incluyendo todo tipo de servicio especializado, hasta con una escuela de motores a cargo de un amigo de la VW que estaba saliendo de la Univ. de Braunschweig. 

Me lo aceptaron, me ofrecieron 3 etapas de 300.000 euros 500.000 euros y 700.000 euros. Yo estaba muy feliz y contento por mi éxito, el problema llegó al momento de poder acreditar un respaldo económico para dicho proyecto y resultó ser que no tenía el patrimonio necesario y tampoco iba a arriesgar propiedades de mis padres (podrían quedar en la calle)...

Asique después de 2 meses más me hice de un contacto con gente de la zona sur del país y negocié con unos lugareños la compra de una herencia con la cual yo podría respaldar montos grandes de dinero y una vez retirado el primer saldo, pagarles un valor acordado de aprox la mitad de lo que recibiría, a lo cual accedieron a cambio de un porcentaje inicial.

Resultó ser que en el camino al éxito con todo esto de realizar dicha compra de patrimonio, mi negocio terminó por quebrar y quedé endeudado hasta las masas, hasta con algunos clientes que no les pude cumplir con importaciones acordadas y termine manchando mi nombre, pero quedé con un bosque de 162 ha de eucaliptus que en unos 5 años mas vale como 2 millones de euros y explotados como 3 más.

Bueno para no alargar la presentación, luego de eso seguí mi camino en el área de negocios de propiedades en Chile, un poco forzado por mi quiebre y un tanto aprovechando que los números son mejores que en el área de repuestos de autos clásicos, me he especializado en negocios de propiedades agrícolas forestales e industriales, he aprendido mucha pasta de como se hacen las cosas acá, muchas de ellas no blancas, no negras, pero en medio siempre y cuando tengas todos los nudos cerrados y no hayan cabos sueltos. Las leyes por lo general a primera vista no son permisivas pero a la segunda o tercera mirada, van apareciendo los agujeros legales que permiten que uno u otro se puedan mover.

Para terminar, después de 2 años sin ver un solo peso, estoy comenzando a ver los frutos de dicho cambio de rubro, y ya puedo volver a comenzar a emprender, sin la necesidad de buscar financiamientos abusivos ni depender de tasas de interés. Pero deseo de todas formas estudiar bien el tema de paraíso fiscal para el desarrollo y protección de mis dineros que vaya logrando en el área propiedades por medio de sociedades offshore que funcionen con mis ideas de emprendimiento que ya les voy a plantear en otro post, para no enredar las cosas.

Saludos y gracias por darme el alta!

Daniel


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (10 May 2013)

inmo dijo:


> Piensa que de cada 10 empresas que se crean 9 se van al garete.



Yo creo que los números son más bien al revés. De cada 9 empresas que se crean, se destruyen 10.


----------



## ventillero (10 May 2013)

Buenas, se me olvido presentarme, un saludo a todos y espero no equivocarme donde ponga mis posts.


----------



## pegasusvlc (13 May 2013)

Hola, somos un pequeño taller de soldadura en Valencia. Os animo a visitar nuestra web: Soldadura Valencia aluminio acero inoxidable SOLDADURAS PLANELLS

Tocamos un poco de todo, aunque en estos tiempos prima el mantenimiento industrial.

Saludos


----------



## HUSKY (18 May 2013)

Facil respuesta:tengo 39 años , toda mi vida he sido autonomo,no conozo lo que es ser empleado, ni lo quiero conocer,es mas, nunca lo querre conocer.

Pase lo que pase sere dueño de mi propia vida.


----------



## piramidal (19 May 2013)

si quereís drojas avisadme insensatos buena calidad y de todo tipo no dejo contacto pero unas señales de humo y os ubicaré telecoca es el futuro


----------



## inmo (21 May 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Facil respuesta:tengo 39 años , toda mi vida he sido autonomo,no conozo lo que es ser empleado, ni lo quiero conocer,es mas, nunca lo querre conocer.
> 
> Pase lo que pase sere dueño de mi propia vida.



Hombre, me parece muy bien, pero, que nadie se llame a engaño (y lo digo por la gente que NO es autónoma). Al final, en vez de someterte a tu jefe, te sometes a tus clientes.

Ser autónomo no es ser dueño de tu vida, a no ser que te dedicas a algo que muy poca gente ofrece y que demanda mucha gente. Así, puedes elegir a tus clientes, tus tarifas, tus horas etc.

Ser autónomo no es más que un régimen laboral, en principio. Si desarrollas un trabajo normalito, de valor añadido normalito, tampoco es la ostia.

Por ej, un productor musical de éxito es autónomo. Pero hay muy pocos, los artistas se pelean por él, etc. Entonces, él elige con quién, cuándo y por qué precio curra.

Y un transportista que lleva pescado a la plaza de abastos también es autónomo, pero no puede elegir ni horarios, ni tarifas, ni clientes, etc. Es más tiene que pelearse con la competencia. ¿Me explico?

...por mucho que diga risto mejide:XX:


----------



## tresbolillo (22 May 2013)

Buenas tardes!Yo no me voy a presentar como emprendedor porque (de momento) no lo soy pero si me gustaría hacerlo con mi padre que empezó hace bastantes años.INTER-DECOR.
Es una empresa con unos 25 años de experiencia y está destinada a la fabricación en madera de todo tipo de muebles de cocinas y armarios a medida y gusto del cliente. También se centra en estructuras en madera(porches, cenadores, pérgolas, cubiertas, muebles de jardín,tumbonas, sillas) puertas, suelos de parquet, mecanizados(grabaciones, recortes, carteles, fotos...).
Me gustaría darle promoción porque creo sinceramente que es un buen profesional y lo que para mí es más importante, es casero y hecho a mano con buena calidad lo que puede diferenciar de las "hechas en serie y baratas". Esa es la fortaleza de la empresa.
Os dejo unos enlaces por si os interesa:
*Cocinas y armarios:*
GRUPO INTERDECOR - Diseo y Fabricantes de Mobiliario Integral en Badajoz - EXTREMADURA
*Estructuras de madera:*
ESTRUCTURAS DE MADERA
*Mecanizados en madera:*
MECANIZADOS EN MADERA

Muchas gracias por leer el tochete y espero que guste jejej. Si estais interesados en algo mandarme un privado! 
Un saludo!


----------



## Cwmadrid (22 May 2013)

Buenas tardes
Pues sí. Ya aprovecho para ofrecer posicionamiento en buscadores de vuestra página web, que le está viniendo bien a todos mis emprendedores clientes.


----------



## Valeria (22 May 2013)

*Find-Roommate.net*

Hola,

Soy Valeria y estoy colaboradorando con Find-Roommate.net, un portal para alquilar pisos compartidos o buscar compañeros de piso.

El portal acaba de ser renovado y ofrece una gama de servicios bastante interesantes a mi parecer. 

Podéis visitarlo en Find-Roommate.net | Rooms for rent and shared flats. para obtener mas información y publicar un anuncio sin coste alguno.

Saludos,

Valeria


----------



## Sedan (26 May 2013)

hola caracola inception


----------



## HUSKY (1 Jun 2013)

inmo dijo:


> Hombre, me parece muy bien, pero, que nadie se llame a engaño (y lo digo por la gente que NO es autónoma). Al final, en vez de someterte a tu jefe, te sometes a tus clientes.
> 
> Ser autónomo no es ser dueño de tu vida, a no ser que te dedicas a algo que muy poca gente ofrece y que demanda mucha gente. Así, puedes elegir a tus clientes, tus tarifas, tus horas etc.
> 
> ...



Hola conforero:

Lo que digo es una cuestion de mentalidad, yo no quiero ser asalariado o empleado, quiero vender algo a un precio, ese algo es mi trabajo, y el precio lo negociare de tu a tu con el comprador.

Siendo empleado estas vendido, al son del empleador,siendo autonomo escojes lo que tu quieras,negocias en igualdad, encima le sales mas barato el empleador,un empleado que cobre 1000 euros le sale a la empresa por unos 450 euros, yo pago 256 vada mes, imaginate ir a una entrevista y decirle al tio: yo soy autonomo, como te vas a ahorrar de seguro unos 200 pavos mas el coste de despido, te ofrezcoa pagar yo el autonomo y me das 150 euros mas en nomina;¿que creeis que contestaria?


----------



## inmo (4 Jun 2013)

Claro, Husky, a un empresario le sale mejor "contratar" a un autonomo, por eso hay tantos casos de falsos autonomos.

Lo que digo es que en el día a día no se nota tanto, porque los precios los pactas y listo. Y luego estás a merced del cliente.

Y quiero hacer hincapié en que todo depende del trabajo que desempeñes. Es decir, si lo que sabes hacer es cambiar enchufes, no tienes mucho margen para negociar, porque electricistas hay a patadas. Otra cosa es que tu negocio sea, por ejemplo, sumergirte 800 metros para hacer soldadura de precisión. Hay pones el precio, las condiciones, y lo que quieras.

Me gusta tu espiritu


----------



## whitaker (5 Jun 2013)

Buenas, me presento en el foro con ganas de intentar iniciar un negocio que luego presentare, a ver si me podeis dar vuestra opinion y ponerme los pies en el suelo

saludos


----------



## turdi (5 Jun 2013)

*Me presento - Turdi Designs*

Hola a todos,

Primero quiero dar gracias a creadores de este foro, es un buen lugar para buscar información. 

Soy Artur y soy creador de Turdi Designs.

Mis servicios: Diseño web, tiendas online (eCommerce), diseño tiendas eBay y plantillas para los anuncios eBay, Motion Graphic's, 3D y diseño gráfico. 

Gracias por su atención, 

Que tengáis suerte en sus negocios!

Un Cordial saludo,


----------



## indalo00 (26 Jun 2013)

Hola muy buenas a tod@s,
Me presento!, Soy de Almería, he estudiado LADE y ante tantas ofertas de trabajo disponibles he decidido renunciar a todas, entramparme hasta los ojos y marcharme a hacer un MBA.
Estoy deseando tener mi primera experiencia emprendedora online mientras acabo de emprender en el mundo apícola.
Espero aportar las pocas cosas que sé y que me aconsejéis mucho y bien en lo que no sepa.
Un saludo!


----------



## yawanmard (1 Jul 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando generar un proyecto de auditoria y certificaciones de calidad para comercio exterior de bajo coste para empresas exportadoras que les otorgue una cierta protección frente a la AGENCIA TRIBUTARIA en materia de prevención de blanqueo de capitales.

Sin embargo en un futuro próximo me gustaría formar un pequeño equipo para desarrollar un proyecto de animación y/o aventura gráfica-videojuego. Si es que no quedo muy quemado de esta primera experiencia, claro !!!!!!

saludos a todos y enhorabuena por este espacio


----------



## HUSKY (27 Jul 2013)

inmo dijo:


> Claro, Husky, a un empresario le sale mejor "contratar" a un autonomo, por eso hay tantos casos de falsos autonomos.
> 
> Lo que digo es que en el día a día no se nota tanto, porque los precios los pactas y listo. Y luego estás a merced del cliente.
> 
> ...



Hoy mismo me entarado de una cosa: el marido de mi prima esta al paro,tienen hipoteca y 2 hijas, ha conseguido u trabajo para 3 meses, y le han ofrecido seguir en la empresa haciendose autonomo, HA DICHO QUE NO.

Me parece increible la mentalidad de este pais, prefiere seguir al paro antes qye hacerse autonomo.

Lo pienso muchas veces, cfreo que en España tenemos inculcado a fuego el gen patriarcal.


----------



## aplbike (1 Ago 2013)

Buenas tardes!

pues me dedico al comercio online de accesorios para la bicicleta  (*www.aplbike.com*)

enhorabuena por el subforo


----------



## banword (2 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos me llamo David y estoy mirando para hacer una pagina online de cosas de mascotas. Pero antes os preguntare unas cosillas


----------



## Pioneer001 (2 Ago 2013)

HUSKY dijo:


> Hoy mismo me entarado de una cosa: el marido de mi prima esta al paro,tienen hipoteca y 2 hijas, ha conseguido u trabajo para 3 meses, y le han ofrecido seguir en la empresa haciendose autonomo, HA DICHO QUE NO.
> 
> Me parece increible la mentalidad de este pais, prefiere seguir al paro antes qye hacerse autonomo.
> 
> Lo pienso muchas veces, cfreo que en España tenemos inculcado a fuego el gen patriarcal.



Pues que quieres que te diga, yo creo que ha hecho bien. Esa empresa no quiere emprendedores, quiere ahorrarse la seguridad social, y seguramente, un salario fijo.


----------



## staryhorse (9 Ago 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es Jose Luis. Sigo hace un tiempo el foro sobre todo la categoria de Emprendedores. 
Trabajo en esta web: Posicionamiento Web|Posicionamiento Seo 
Somos especialistas en Posicionamiento Web a través de nuestras tecnicas de Posicionamiento SEO 

Un saludo


----------



## karmangy104 (16 Ago 2013)

Buenas noches.
Mi nombre es Antonio y estoy intentado empezar con un negocio hostelero, vengo a buscar consejo e inspiración.
Muchas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## Maicolin (18 Ago 2013)

Interesante seccion, 

Yo busco emprender para sentirme libre  , y ademas lo voy a Hacer
en algo que me gusta, y mientras trabaje igualmente me seguire sintiendo
libre !!! 

No tengo miedo a fracasar, no tengo miedo a perder dinero y me da absolutamente igual el que diran ! yo voy a por ello !




p.d tenia pensado en comprar pisos para luego.... ya sabeis !!! :::::: :XX::XX:


----------



## ZID (25 Ago 2013)

Buenas a todos, yo me estoy planteando hacer una web para ofrecer servicios de coaching, pero no sabía nada de la LSSI y hoy me acabo de enterar. A ver si consigo enterarme bien que ando bastante confuso.


----------



## Thaiel (27 Ago 2013)

Hola. Soy Dani y vengo a enseñar una idea de negocio, junto con otros emprendedores, que creemos es novedosa....Buscamos las críticas constructivas y sobre todo, conocer de primera mano si nuestro sueño se puede hacer realidad o se va a quedar en eso, un sueño. Gracias a todos.


----------



## venlo (5 Sep 2013)

Simplemente dar las gracias a todos los que participan, por conseguir un foro como este.

Después de tiempo leyendo, ya llega la hora de empezar a participar más en el foro con comentarios.

Un saludo


----------



## carlos heras (18 Sep 2013)

Aquí, he aprendido mucho! me gusta .muchas gracias


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (20 Sep 2013)

Hola, yo soy un controller financiero, suena muy bien pero en realidad es lo mismo que decir puto contable pero en fino, de momento aguantando el chaparrón pero consciente que un día de estos, trabajar por cuenta ajena se puede ir por el retrete de la crisis.

Así que me he montado un *blog, fuera de la ortodoxia finaciera, que dice la verdad sobre esta puta crisis* y las hostias que aún nos faltan por comer. Como era un enfoque muy negativista, porque nos vamos a comer muchas más hostias, lo he completado con *quinielas* y análisis de la jornada, así como con *cachondas de esas que te la ponen dura*.

Se que no voy a vivir de la publi, pero directamente, me la suda

un placer


----------



## whiplash (27 Sep 2013)

Hola a todos, antes de nada decir que soy nuevo en esta Web pero que me ha parecido interesante, somos un grupo de emprendedores puesto que hemos entrado en el mundo diseño y la creación de atracciones.

La verdad que hemos inaugurado nuestra atracción que es totalmente diferente a cualquier cosa vista hasta ahora, éste mes de Agosto en pruebas en un pequeño pueblo turístico con mucha humildad, y ha sido todo un éxito, pero después de escuchar el comentario de un % muy elevado de los usuarios al acabar la atracción, del tipo: esto es mejor que el Dragoon Khan......, Y repito siempre con mucha humildad, puesto que ni mucho menos tenemos esas expectaciones.

La pregunta es: Hay alguien que sepa donde dirigirnos para poder promocionar nuestra atracción?

Ferias exclusivas para cazadores de atracciones?

Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias a todos
whiplash.es


----------



## LastLap (8 Oct 2013)

Soy nuevo por estos lares.
Intento montar una tienda on line de discos de freno...Si alguien me puede echar un cable le estaré agradecido.

Un saludo


----------



## combuilder (15 Oct 2013)

Buenas.
Aunque ya he intervenido en varios post, creo que no esta mal que me presente.

No soy emprendedor, por el hecho de que no tengo negocio propio, aunque sí he iniciado un proyecto personal en la web, que de momento está cumpliendo mis espectativas, pues ... pensaba que no entraría nadie, cosa que NO está sucediendo.

Espero aprender mucho de vosotros!


----------



## kappache (15 Oct 2013)

*Emprendedor.*

Buenas Tardes, Me presento en el blog, Ahora mismo no soy un emprendedor al uso ya que hace 7 meses cerre mi negocio, ahora de momento trabajo como jefe de equipo y facturo en nombre de otro. Me está entrando el gusanito otra vez, creo que es bueno porqué cuando cierras un negocio aparte del debilitamiento economico que sufres aprendes en que has fallado para el siguiente negocio. Tengo en mente como he dicho un negocio nuevo, necesitaría financiación, debido al negocio anterior tengo la puerta de los bancos cerrada, si alguíen quiere invertir que me mande un correo. ( este nuevo negocio va ligado a mi trabajo actual y la distribución en exclusiva de maquinas)


----------



## Barracus White (17 Oct 2013)

Hola a todos. Llevo años leyendo el foro, pero nunca he tenido mucho tiempo para intervenir. Durante muchos años he estado autoempleado en el sector industrial, pero por cosas de la vida llevo una temporadita parado. Ahora estoy empezando a buscar trabajo por cuenta ajena, aunque en mi interior soy un emprendedor nato, y ya estoy "maquinando" que voy a hacer por cuenta propia en el futuro proximo... Espero poder aportar cosas, ya que el foro me ha aportado mucho a mi estos años. Un saludo a todos. Nos vemos por el foro!


----------



## mostacho_borrado (22 Oct 2013)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



hola. Llevo mucho tiempo entrando aquí, y hoy me he decidido a registrarme.
me considero autonomo, que no se si es igual que emprendedor, y llevo 21 años con mi empresa.
me dedico a fabricar productos para limpieza en el ambito profesional, y, gracias a que no andamos muy endeudados, vamos tirandillo.
Aunque hace años, que los observadores lo venimos vaticinando,
(FORMULA. mas parados igual menos consumo igual caida de ventas del 60 o 70% igual, quien dependa de bancos y no tenga dinero para despidos, a tomar por culo.)
jamas pense, que nos iba a llover tal catalogo de ostias, incluso en los peores vaticinios, y espérate que esto acaba de empezar.
Afortunadamente, quedan empresas en todos los sectores que van a seguir funcionando, aunque las fabricas que adquieren tamaño considerable, estan preparando la mudanza a africa o sureste asiático.


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (29 Oct 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> pregunta para los ingenieros informáticos del foro...
> 
> Sabéis si es posible partiendo de un crm existente variar datos para perfeccionarlo, de forma que el creador original no pueda poner reclamaciones. O es más barato diseñarlo desde el principio.
> 
> ...



El tema del este foro es para que la gente que emprenda se presente y tu te pones a preguntar a informáticos tus dudas técnicas. Sólo te ha faltado poner "Vendo Pentium con 512 de RAM, con el office..." y tal.


----------



## temis2011 (29 Oct 2013)

esplendorgeometrico dijo:


> El tema del este foro es para que la gente que emprenda se presente y tu te pones a preguntar a informáticos tus dudas técnicas. Sólo te ha faltado poner "Vendo Pentium con 512 de RAM, con el office..." y tal.



Jodo te estás releyendo el foro entero ??


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (30 Oct 2013)

temis2011 dijo:


> Jodo te estás releyendo el foro entero ??



Si, maño


----------



## nekotime (11 Nov 2013)

Hola soy nuevo por estos lares,esero aprender mucho con ustedes.
Ytambien estoy a sus ordenes en lo que pueda ayudar estoy disponible.


----------



## kaequis (12 Nov 2013)

*El emprendedor y la estafa*

Buenas tardes, desde hace dos años nos dedicamos a comercializar productos veterinarios, se empezó como alternativa al trabajo por cuenta ajena, al cabo de los meses estábamos trabajando dos personas.
La venta nacional debido a la situación por la que pasamos, es irregular y decidimos anunciar nuestros productos (no somos fabricantes) en páginas de internet.
Conseguimos algunos clientes, dentro y fuera de España, algunos de ellos compran de manera regular.
Hace 15 días un cliente de China nos contactó diciendo estar interesado en una cantidad asombrosamente grande con entregas mensuales y contrato anual. En principio el fabricante nos confirma que tiene capacidad para suministrar esa cantidad, el chino nos envía correos a diario, dice tener una empresa del sector metalúrgico pero que también importa productos veterinarios. Nos pasa los datos de su empresa, su página web, fax, número de registro, etc.
En uno de esos e mails el cliente dice que el año nuevo chino comienza en febrero y que se le acaba el contrato de suministro con el proveedor actual, nos sugiere viajar a China para la firma del contrato antes de diciembre.
La semana pasada vamos a la agencia de viajes, presentamos la documentación para el visado, reservamos los billetes, hotel, todo y lo dejamos pendiente de pagar el lunes por la tarde, el lunes por la mañana llamé a un proveedor chino de un producto que tenemos representacion aqui y le dije que llamara al cliente porque algo raro pasaba, nadie compra una cantidad tan grande sin discutir el precio y todos los correos electronicos iban destinados a saber cuando llegaríamos a Kunming mas que por saber de las características del producto.
Mi proveedor chino me dice que algo raro pasa, que al preguntarle por su nombre inglés, éste se enfada y niega decirselo.
Al preguntarle por su skype, dice no tener...entonces escribo sus datos en el google y veo que aparece en varias entradas como estafador, supuesto cliente de mil cosas, siempre pedidos de grandes cantidades, con diferentes nombres.

Dejo aqui los datos para que a nadie le pase y se vea engañado.

Zhiyuan Chen

PANGANG GROUP OUXU TRADE CO., LTD.

Address: Feichang Tiandi Building, Huancheng West Road, 

Kunming, Yunnan Province, China.

FAX: 86-871-66622321 

pzhsteelkunming@yeah.net


Cuando llamo a la Cámara de Comercio de Navarra para preguntar sobre este problema, me dicen que han sacado un librito que cuesta 150€ + iva que si lo quiero les envíe justificante de transferencia y ahi a lo mejor, no saben, si algo dirá.


----------



## Z4LMAN (22 Nov 2013)

Llama a la camara y diles de mis partes que se metan el libro abierto por el culo ( y deseo que tenga las tapas duras)


----------



## elementalmente (10 Dic 2013)

Hola a tod@s!

Gracias kaequis por darnos todos los detalles!

A mi también intentaron timarme varias veces, pero no lo consiguieron. Desde los que vienen con dinero falso, hasta las ofertas increíbles que te las mandan por correo. Hay que andar con muuuuucho cuidado. Y a mi siempre me han levantado sospechas los que tienen muchísima prisa.

Yo tengo una tienduca y la verdad es que nunca me plantee tenerla, pero me encanta lo que hago!
Desde el punto de vista ajeno no es algo maravilloso, pero tampoco un horror. Hay que dedicarle tiempo y como no tengo deuda alguna, voy tirando, como se dice. A mi me gusta mucho atender a la gente, y que se queden contentos, y por eso yo encuentro satisfacción. Incluso me puntúan en el Trip Advisor.

Yo creo que es normal tener trabajo, hasta que me toque la lotería. Y después que trabajen otros para mi... jajaja

Animo y suerte a tod@s!

Salu2


----------



## pepeleches (18 Dic 2013)

He tenido varios negocios pequeños, relacionados con el mundo de la informática. Mundo que hace ya algún tiempo que dejé. 

Me dedico a ventas desde hace tiempo, trabajo por cuenta ajena. Y hace tiempo que me empieza a picar el gusanillo.

La idea a la que doy vueltas (despacio, eso sí) es la de hacer una consultoría comercial, para ayudar a las empresas que empiezan o a empresas que necesitan ampliar horizontes.

A parte de la experiencia propia en negocios, también he estado en varias empresas con esa responsabilidad. Buscar nichos de mercado, fórmulas de comercialización, análisis de competencia, márgenes, perfiles de cliente, asesoramiento en la formación de equipo de ventas, etc.

Reconozco que con la crisis y el paraguas de un trabajo (y la edad, que ya no es la misma, jeje) va dando más pereza. Pero me conozco y se que lo hará antes o después.


----------



## jammer (13 Ene 2014)

Hola a todos.
Aqui un proyecto de emprendedor. Espero aprender y orientarme algo con tada la info que veo por aqui

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Nestoru (18 Ene 2014)

Hola.

Soy recién titulado en administración y finanzas, pero realmente me consideró una persona emprendedora y lanzada, por lo que creo que este foro me podrá ayudar mucho en las dudas que pueda tener y las experiencias que vais contando, asi que únicamente me queda, agradeceros la oportunidad que me brindais de pertenecer a el.

saludos. Néstor.


----------



## carper (23 Ene 2014)

Buenas tardes,

Aquí un emprendedor de Internet, un mundo que me apasiona y del que trato de vivir con los proyectos propios y para clientes que desarrollamos en mi empresa. Si alguien tiene alguna consulta sobre internet que le pueda ayudar lo haré encantado.


----------



## Trump (9 Feb 2014)

Hola buenas! Me presento, tengo ya un hilo con dudas y todo jajaj tengo 2X años y tengo muchísimas ganas de emprender, tengo ideas para el sector que he estudiado y también para otros (y me se la regla de ciñete a lo que sepas), apenas he trabajado de becario o en temas familiares (hasta ahora la carrera me tenía ocupado) y bueno creo que acabaré emprendiendo algo algún día, eso sí este mundo también me acojona y como muchos sabreis mi entorno no me anima (y jamás le pediría dinero ni a ellos ni a un banco). Espero aprender!


----------



## samuelMD (28 Feb 2014)

Buenos dias pues me presento me llamo Samu y tengo 26 años y desde hace muchos años siempre me a encantado tener mi propio negocio y trabajarlo todo lo que pueda para poder sacar mis frutos y tener independencia economica...hoy dia tengo un trabajo fijo desde hace 8 años y la verdad que no me puedo quejar y la gente me lo dice pero tengo una cosa dentro de mi que solo hago pensar en que puedo hacer y como...todos los dias leo cosas en paginas webs y periodicos de empresas franquicias y eso y siempre busco cosillas para ganarme un dinerillo mas y no porque este entrampado ni nada simplemente porque la ilusion de mi vida es tener mi propio negocio y crecer...espero que mas o menos penseis como yo o parecido se que habra gente que dira que tengo mucha suerte en tener trabajo pero es una cosa que necesito y que me gusta..ser mi propio jefe y porque en mi propio trabajo hay muchisimas cosas que yo las haria de formas distintas y seguro que hiria mejor...porque hoy a dia con el tema de enchufes y colegueo ya cualquier persona sirve para jefe encargado y tener mucha responsabilidad y eso me indigna un saludo a todos y me encanta este foro haber si ahora que me atrevido a hablar nos vemos mas por aqui!! Un saludo amigos.:thumbup:

Enviado desde mi samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## Juan Andrés Ponce (2 Mar 2014)

*MBC TIMES Una empresa nueva.*

Hola señores, Soy el relaciones publicas de MBC TIMES Internacional, es un diario de analisis cuyos directores son Daniel Thyfa (Suecia) 30 años y Koldo Salazar (España) 25 años, es un diario joven y que esta empezando, os pido que echeis un ojo, son tres ediciones, en Español, Inglés y Francés y se tratan multitud de temas distintos.

MBC Times - Español - Informacion internacional, análisis y ranking

MBC Times | Trusted Top Stories, Rankings and analysis

MBC Times - Français - Actualité internationale, analyse et ranking


----------



## jmolina (3 Mar 2014)

Hola a tod@s.

Yo también soy emprendedor y nuevo en el foro. Lo descubrí unos días (a pesar de todo el tiempo que lleva funcionando). Llevo varios días echándole un vistazo a varios de los posts y la verdad es que me parece muy interesante y provechoso.

Tras pegarle una buena ojeada a este post en concreto, veo que hay bastante emprendedor de todo tipo en el foro, incluyendo alguno que otro de mi sector.

Yo me dedico junto con un grupo de compañeros a ofrecer imagen de marca y asesoramiento audiovisual a nuevos emprendedores, startups, empresas en general y cualquiera que esté interesado en abrir su propio negocio.

Ofrecemos soluciones íntegras de marca y de producto; desde el diseño de un logotipo hasta la realización de un video corporativo y viral pasando por el diseño de una página web o las fotografías para un e-commerce.

Puesto que también somos nuevos emprendedores entendemos que en muchas ocasiones se piden unos precios desorbitados por este tipo de servicios o bien el producto final deja bastante que desear :no:. Y es precisamente lo que nosotros pretendemos evitar. 

Decidimos centrarnos en este sector pues pensamos que es un sector en "auge" y habían muy pocas empresas que ofreciesen este tipo de servicios a precios competitivos a startups y nuevas empresas.

A quien pueda interesarle o sepa de algún interesado, esta es nuestra web y algunos de nuestros últimos trabajos. 

En ella encontraréis información más concreta sobre lo que hacemos y quienes somos. 

Podéis escribirnos a través de la web, del mail o mandarme un privado directamente desde el foro:

Página web: Blixt™ Studio

Diseño e imagen de marca para una empresa española de embalaje de vinos y logística: Total Wine Pack

Diseño de logotipo, desarrollo de marca y papelería para una transitaria: Vøgg Group & Associates

Diseño, desarrollo web y fotografía de estudio para una e-commerce de complementos y chaquetas de moto: AG10Moto

Diseño y desarollo web para e-commerce de venta de ropa de cama: Costuratex


Trabajos de 3D para varias empresas de interiorismo: Arquitectura e interiorismo 3D

Un saludo y encantado!


----------



## fhazko (7 Mar 2014)

Yo soy una persona emprendedora que llevo varios años buscando un negocio online ya que el trabajo esta muy mal y con la edad es muy dificil encontrar algo real y que te paguen.

Una compañia Americana esta lanzando un portal para cubrir esta necesidad y pinta muy bien. En solo 30 dias del pre-lanzamiento, ya se han apuntado mas de 200.000 personas interesadas en todo el mundo, tanto en emprender como en ofrecer los servicios.

Esta empresa se lanza el 15 de Marzo y antes de ofrecer empresas te hacen una encuesta para ver que perfil es el mejor y ademas tendran cursos de formacion por el sistema de creditos. 

Yo ya lo he comentado con muchas personas y solo apuntarte y ver como empieza es totalmente gratuito. En España ya hay miles de apuntados buscando salida profesional. 

Puede ser una alternativa al empleo tradicional, ya que de este no hay.

Pudiese ser en Facebook o el Twitter o el Linkedin de los emprededores.

Si alguien quiere saber mas puede contactar conmigo o entrar en mi web: http://neurs.pw
email: JoseMFernandezCano@Neurs.pw


----------



## danielovich (22 Abr 2014)

Muy buenas compañeros.
Me presento, Soy Daniel, 35 años, aprendiz de todo en la vida, maestro de nada y eterno estudiante.
He creado una web para impulsar la búsqueda de empleo en organismos internacionales y multilaterales. En total, una guía que abarca más de 150 organizaciones con información sobre las mismas, websites, jobsites, si tienen prácticas, headquarters, etc.
Únicos requisitos, saber inglés y querer salir de este país.
Espero que os resulte de interés. 
Más info en Bemultilateral | Do you speak Multilateral? Find a job in International Organizations

Un saludo


----------



## Soluntic (15 May 2014)

Muy Buenas

Somos Soluntic, una consultora tecnológica especializada en Software Libre a Medida situada en Rincón de la Victoria, Málaga, Córdoba y Barcelona.

Trabajamos para empresas reales acercando la ultima Tecnología con una relación calidad/precio mucho más atractiva y real para el ciudadano de a pie. Nuestros servicios son el Desarrollo Web, Software para la administración de relación con los clientes (CRM), Sistemas de planificación de recursos empresariales (ERP), Migraciones a software libre, Terminales punto de ventas, Seguridad informática, Desarrollo de App para Android, Desarrollo de software a medida, etc.

Nuestros clientes nos delegan las tareas informáticas, consiguiendo de forma óptima enfocarnos en la parte o función de su negocio.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## javilopez (21 Jun 2014)

Ey que pasa, me llamo javi y soy nuevo en el foro.

Soy emprendedor y para empezar he montado un blog para hablar de marketing Online y Social Media.

Si queréis visitarlo lo tenéis en la firma. Ah, y si no os gusta podéis ponerlo a parir o lo que queráis pero de forma ingeniosa, que me mola la ironía.

Un abrazo tios.


----------



## al loro (3 Jul 2014)

esto se ha convertido en el rincón de los spamers parece..


----------



## dani_sev (4 Jul 2014)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



Ya que habéis abierto este hilo, me gustaría compartir con vosotros mi proyecto. 
Es lo que espero sea la mayor comunidad de trabajadores autónomos y profesionales de España. Sin mas os dejo la dirección y espero os guste y se unáis.
forosdeautonomos.com &bull; Página principal


----------



## Natalia.B (17 Jul 2014)

*Emprendedores de cualquier edad*



calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



Mi nombre es Natalia y os invito a poneros en contacto conmigo en mi Facebook
o también podeis leer algo en mi recien estrenado blog International Nat

Saludos de veras espero que os vaya todo muy bien hay soluciones para todo chic@s!

Nunca fué tan sencillo trabajar desde casa
Gana de $100 a $5.200 dólares mensuales, con nuestro negocio de herramientas, productos y franquicias Unetenet de promoción online, solo depende de ti y tu propio esfuerzo, si creas equipo incluso mucho más, Infórmate Ahora!!


----------



## Natalia.B (19 Jul 2014)

¿Estas interesado en una oportunidad de negocio que te haga salir de la crisis?
Creo que deberias ver esto



calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista


----------



## gcerdas16 (23 Jul 2014)

*Pasión y Fuerza de Emprendedor*

Hola mi nombre es Gustavo Cerdas,

Mi pasión de emprendedor está conmigo desde los 8 años que trataba de iniciar ciertos "negocios" en la escuela. Hoy en día tengo 21 años y empecé mi 1er *activo pasivo* con resultados impresionantes pero esto luego de haber fallado mil veces.

Siempre había escuchado que leyendo era donde iba a encontrar la clave a muchas cosas y fue así. Me gusta compartir mi conocimiento y sino tengo la respuesta la encontraré porque me gusta mucho ayudar.

Si necesitan algo me mandan un correo a gcerdas16@gmail.com o un mensaje por acá.

Saludos desde Costa Rica.


----------



## OyF (27 Jul 2014)

Soluntic dijo:


> ....



----

Web?
Referencias?
CV público?
Algo de vuestros trabajos realizados que podamos ver (y comparar)?

Gracias


----------



## DEPASO (27 Jul 2014)

al loro dijo:


> esto se ha convertido en el rincón de los spamers parece..



Mas bien en el rincon de los muertos de hambre vende motos, que sueñan con el pelotazo tipo Gowex o como cohones se llame...


----------



## retroquelado (1 Ago 2014)

Buenos días:

Soy un modesto autónomo industrial, deseando aprender y este foro me ayuda a pensar, ya que últimamente estoy bastante espeso.

Me gustaría como a todos, buscar nuevas vías de ingreso, aunque esta muy complicado.

Un saludo muy cordial.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Ago 2014)

Hola buenas tardes.
Aunque me uní al foro hace bastante, aprovecho que estoy planteándome entrar en el mundillo del emprendimiento para presentarme.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## HUSKY (15 Ago 2014)

Bueno amigos como alguno ya me conoceis me repito porque esto que os voy a decir es el meollo de la cuestion:

yo quebre en el 2006,y como veo que nadie se preocupa de este tema en este subforo,pues yo me ofrezco gratuitamente de consejero,espero preguntas queridos amigos


----------



## peakoilero (20 Ago 2014)

*cooperativa agroganadera*

Hola a todos/as:

Me presento para contaros nuestro proyecto.

Estamos iniciando una vuelta al campo en previsión de los problemas económicos que, entendemos, se nos vendrán encima en cuanto empiece a reducirse la disponibilidad de petroleo.

Abriré un post con más detalles, un saludo peakoilero.


----------



## ccarapan (21 Ago 2014)

Muy buen post!!

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro...


----------



## DavidBurbuja (23 Ago 2014)

Buenas tardes. 

Intento sacar algo con la compra-venta de artículos, haciéndolo todo de manera legal.

Abriré un tema próximamente para explicarlo.

Muchas gracias por este foro.


----------



## sont (27 Ago 2014)

Hola me presentó, ya hace tiempo que sigo el foro y tengo ganas de emprender una web de servicios.
Me parece un gran foro, y espero poder participar.

Saludos 
Sont


----------



## emprendelola (8 Sep 2014)

Hola, si abrir un negocio y hacerte con una clientela es de por sí difícil , intenta hacerlo en una zona rural, despoblada y con graves problemas de cobertura de teléfono y datos. Pero es donde vivo y ahora es el momento.
Espero que mi "proyecto" de proyecto salga adelante. Gracias por este foro y el apoyo que brindais. Mis mejores deseos para todos.
Lola.


----------



## Alexcandas (9 Sep 2014)

Hola 
Cuando me presente hace ya tiempo estaba todavia pensando en lo que podia hacer ahora después de tiempo puedo decir que soy economista experto en materia fiscal y contable y tengo mi propio despacho en Madrid no me gusta usar la palabra ni gestor ni asesor fiscal ya que en estas dos palabras se engloban un poco de todo y ya que tengo la condicion de poder decrilo prefiero decir que soy economista a parte sigo formando universitarios de mi carrera en Contabilidad y otras carreras de ADE


----------



## Rocker (17 Sep 2014)

Hola burbujistas!!
Hace tiempo que sigo el foro, aunque hace poco que he decidido registrarme para compartir y aprender de temas de negocios. Futuro emprendedor en camino.
Saludos.


----------



## funerariapublica (24 Sep 2014)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo aquí, me llamo Raúl y quiero aprovechar para presentar mi proyecto aquí: 

www.funerariapublica.com

básicamente se trata de montar una funeraria entre varios socios.

saludos y éxitos a todos


----------



## juaalvrod (28 Sep 2014)

*Emprendedor online*

Buenas a todos, me presento, soy Juan Carlos Álvarez y trabajo como consultor de negocio. Además he creado dos empresas, ambas online.

Su tienda de complementos online - Burile.com que vende bolsos de piel online y jucabe, estanterías y mucho más - Jucabe que realiza proyectos de mobiliario comercial llave en mano.

Un saludo,
Juan Carlos.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (8 Oct 2014)

*Me presento*

Hola a todos, mi nombre es Jose/Pepe y os sigo desde Valencia. Soy un emprendedor en prácticas, llevo varias ideas en mente pero no se por cual decidirme...(lavanderías, limpieza de tapizados, impresoras 3d, uffff).Como podeis ver, no seré yo el nuevo Bill Gates:XX::XX::XX:, pero despues de 28 años en otro sector, tengo que ganarme la vida como autonomamente pueda.

Un saludo


----------



## RockerGirl18 (20 Oct 2014)

Hola a todos, soy Judit de Tarragona
Aquí os dejo la web de venta de ropa online de unos amigos que apenas hace un meses crearon la marca.
De momento es ropa de hombre, porque acaban de empezar, pero muy pronto habrá ropa de temporada y de chicas.
Las prendas son de calidad, 100% algodón con diseños personalizados y tallas desde la S a la XXL 

www.hardwolf.es


----------



## jcalle (3 Nov 2014)

*vendo minilingotes de oro*

Gracias ante todo por la oportunidad de darme a conocer.

Vendo oro en pequeños lingotes principalmente dirigido a pequeños ahorradores que quieren proteger parte o todos tus ahorros en oro puro de 24k, con certificado de garantía.

email jdlcalle77@gmail.com

Gracias, saludos


----------



## Tenzing Dekey (4 Nov 2014)

Hola, me acabo de incorporar a este foro, resulta interesante. De momento no me muevo muy bien por este lugar pero si os quiero ofrecer un documento de un colega, que bajo el nombre de Voltaire, airea su crítica sobre la ley de "Em-perdedores". Su lectura no tiene desperdicio... http://www.eumed.net/entelequia/pdf/2014/e17a01.pdf


----------



## ifa1976c (5 Nov 2014)

*Montando mi negocio*

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y quería compartir mi experiencia, el año pasado hice un curso gratuito del ayuntamiento de Madrid...por matar el tiempo mas que nada y me gustó tanto y me fue tan útil que en un par de meses lanzaré un negocio online! , creo que con la que está cayendo lo que nos queda es montar nuestra propia empresa para sobrevivir. Lo que más me gustó del curso es que te explicaban todo muy facil, todos los pasos a seguir, las figuras jurídicas, que era mas rentable: una s.l, s.a, ser autónomo y además se hacian casos prácticos para ver y analizar la viabilidad de tu idea. El profesor era super majo y lo hizo muy divertido, de hecho cuando he tenido dudas a lo largo del proceso para montar mi negocio me ha orientado...os lo recomiendo, este año lo repite asi que os dejo el enlace, aunque pone limite de edad se que no lo hay porque el año pasado había gente de 40, yo misma estoy por encima de los 35 y no hace falta estar empadronado en Madrid...
cursos@amm.es este es el correo del profesor

Ayuntamiento de Madrid - Campaña Otoño Joven. Curso 'Como ganar dinero creando un negocio en internet'


----------



## Netasesor.com (12 Nov 2014)

*Netasesor.com*

Gracias a calopez por darnos esta oportunidad!
Nosotros somos una asesoría gestoría online. No sólo gestionamos, sino que además aconsejamos, asesoramos y ayudamos a nuestros clientes a sacar el máximo partido a su empresa desde un punto de vista laboral,jurídico, fiscal y contable. Sin desplazamientos y ahorrando tiempo y dinero. De este modo, hemos desarrollado unos packs de asesoramiento por un módico precio donde lo más habitual está TODO INCLUIDO. 

Por eso, nos basamos en un concepto que hemos desarrollado: la asesoría inteligente. Como los teléfonos móviles o los televisores, como los relojes... Y sobre todo, *como nuestros clientes*. 

Y es que, nosotros pensamos que *"Lo inteligente es que otros solucionen tus problemas"*

Si queréis conocernos somos www.netasesor.com o Asesoría y Gestoría Online | Autónomos y Sociedades | Netasesor.
También podéis encontrarnos en Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin, Google+, Youtube o Pinterest. 
Ni que decir tiene que también tenemos blog!:baba:
Os esperamos y gracias!


----------



## emprendiendo14 (12 Nov 2014)

Hola soy nuevo por aquí y ya escribí mi presentación pero debí hacer algo mal... 

Tengo una empresa de vending: Grupo Mendoza. Máquinas expendedoras y de vending de todo tipo para empresas, despachos, etc. 
Además en Grupo Mendoza nos dedicamos a la instalación de tiendas 24 horas. Tiendas que se pueden instalar en cualquier bajo. 

Para conocer más sobre a lo que nos dedicamos os invito a visitar nuestra página web: Grupo Mendoza Vending - Máquinas expendedoras.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## santiagou (14 Nov 2014)

funerariapublica dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy nuevo aquí, me llamo Raúl y quiero aprovechar para presentar mi proyecto aquí:
> 
> www.funerariapublica.com
> 
> ...



Buscate un hamijo/socio que tenga una empresa de ambulancias. Las funerarias que conozco en mi zona tienen todas ambulancias. 

Por algo es


----------



## Katha (1 Dic 2014)

les invito a participar el en un foro muy importante de inversiones, ahorros e hipotecas, espero que puedan encontrar mucha información confiable : Forex en Español


----------



## Marta.García (3 Dic 2014)

Yo tengo una empresa de iluminación LED , tenemos muy buenos precios. Si decís a mis compis que venís de burbuja info os podemos hacer un descuento =)

No dejéis de ver los productos en LED Solar. Bombillas LED y Lámparas LED , los Focos RGB son una pasada Focos LED | 30w - 50w - 100w | Focos LED RGB


----------



## Rojano Navarro (10 Dic 2014)

Gracias Calopez


----------



## killer (11 Dic 2014)

Acabo de lanzar hoy mismo mi jobboard

www.trabajoeningles.com

Aquí recopilo trabajos en la unión europea donde solo con el inglés es suficiente (no trabajo UK o Irlanda de momento). Fundamentalmente Alemania.

Si habláis ingles medianamente bien, teneis conocimientos de Java / JavaScript / Ruby / Python / C# / diseño web / SAP y no os importa ir a Alemania, dejad el CV. Además de los trabajos existentes tengo contactos con recruiters alemanes que se encargarán de buscaros empleos allí (solo Colonia y Berlin actualmente), de buscar alojamiento, lidiar con el banco y el ayuntamiento, buscar clases de alemán, etc.


----------



## trinoadam (15 Dic 2014)

hola yo me llamo trino y quiere ser emprendedor megustaria curtirme con vuestros consejos


----------



## jimmyjjohn (22 Dic 2014)

Gracias Calópez. Me voy a forrar.

¡¡Puteros estáis de suerte!! Mandadme un MP, y os informo.


----------



## exitomultinivel (26 Dic 2014)

*Oportunidad de negocio*

Hola Amigos, llevo un negocio a cabo donde puede amoldarse a tus expectativas y no importa la edad. Solo requiere ser mayor de 18 y tener ganas y actitud por ser emprendedor y por llevar a cabo tus objetivos. Si eres del tipo de personas que da ese perfil, contáctame a mi página de Facebook (Pedro Pardo).


----------



## Shanghai (30 Dic 2014)

Buenos días, me presento al foro.

El año pasado abrí una cuenta ahorro empresa con la intención de desgravar impuestos, y tras ingresar 9000 € dos años consecutivos, mi intención es ingresar a principio de 2015 otros 9000 €, y con estos 27 k€ montar una Sociedad Limitada Nueva Empresa, y emprender.

He analizado varias opciones (Comercio Internacional, Ingeniería, Calidad Externalizada, Taller Automoción), pero todavía no he tomado una decisión. 

Espero encontrar inspiración y ayuda entre los foreros, así como comprensión si por desconocimiento infrinjo las normas o costumbres del lugar.

Feliz Año.


----------



## slm (6 Ene 2015)

*Me presento*

Hola me llamo Roberto y aunque ahora me registro llevo 2 años ya leyendo este entretenido foro y me decido ahora a registrarme.

Soy técnico informatico y tengo una pequeña empresa de desarrollo web, tienda de informatica y consultoría. Si quieren conocerla pueden conocerme en Punto Digital Informática - Servicio técnico informático en Soria

Saludos


----------



## Marta.García (19 Ene 2015)

Shanghai dijo:


> Buenos días, me presento al foro.
> 
> El año pasado abrí una cuenta ahorro empresa con la intención de desgravar impuestos, y tras ingresar 9000 € dos años consecutivos, mi intención es ingresar a principio de 2015 otros 9000 €, y con estos 27 k€ montar una Sociedad Limitada Nueva Empresa, y emprender.
> 
> ...






El negocio de las Bombillas LED va viento en popa.
Si te interesa, podemos asesorarte para que consigas los mejores precios.

Mi empresa es LED Solar. Bombillas LED y Lámparas LED , pregunta por Víctor o por Marta y te daremos la información que necesitas.

91 219 20 25


----------



## EMBA (20 Ene 2015)

Hello, tengo una pequeña consultora para empresas.


----------



## JoseManuelP (27 Ene 2015)

Hola a todos! 

Mi nombre es Jose Manuel y soy nuevo en este foro, me parece muy interesante este subforo de emprendedores así que no he dudado en registrarme. 

Tengo varios negocios en mente pero de momento estoy dándole prioridad a uno, es de venta de embalajes. 

Encantado de conoceros a todos y espero poder intercambiar consejos y experiencias. 
Un saludo!


----------



## Jessica Maria (28 Ene 2015)

Hola foro!
soy nueva aqui, como lo es mi empresa, la que he fundado queriendo mejorar todas esas cosas que no soportaba de las empresas donde he trabajado! y para precio burbujista el mio....Solo cobramos si alcanzamos los objetivos que nos propone del cliente, si no lo perdemos todo!!


----------



## DisfrazVillage (4 Feb 2015)

Hola,

Nos presentamos. Hemos creado una tienda online de disfraces. Nuestro valor añadido respecto a la competencia es un diseño limpio de la web, un catalogo amplio y con todos los productos en Stock, envío en 24/48 horas y una atención al cliente exquisita. 

Estaremos encantados de responder cualquier ayuda o sugerencia que podáis tener así como daros opiniones y consejos en cuanto a vuestros negocios.

Para celebrar nuestro lanzamiento comercial, *ofrecemos a todos los foreros de burbuja 5€de descuento *para que podáis comprar ya el disfraz de este carnaval 2015. Utilidad el código descuento *BURBUJISTA*.

La tienda es disfraces baratos online.

Un saludo,


----------



## teleasesor (5 Feb 2015)

duplicado.

sorry


----------



## teleasesor (9 Feb 2015)

después de unos cuantos años trabajando por cuenta ajena, estoy actualmente empezando un proyecto de asesoramiento/gestión administrativa, se fusiona el asesoramiento legal (que suele ser puntual) con la gestión integral administrativa (archivo documentación, contabilizar, etc) para autónomos sin trabajadores.

como los inicios son difíciles y más en el sector tan atomizado como es el de las asesorías, ofrezco a todos los _bubujeros _que sean autónomos de la zona metropolitana de Valencia la siguiente promoción:

6 meses de servicio asesor/administrativo gratuito, sin compromiso de permanencia, mas info privado o en el formulario de contacto de mi web.
- asesoramiento tributario
- desplazamiento (periodicidad semanal) al negocio/oficina del cliente para: digitalizar, registrar y archivar la documentación recibida. Se digitaliza todo, trabajando con dicha documentación digitalizada, la documentación está en posesión del cliente.
- preparación de los modelos trimestrales de IVA, IRPF y resúmenes anuales.

un abrazo.


----------



## S&M ASESORES (12 Feb 2015)

*Nueva Asesoría*

Buenos días, os invito a conocernos y darnos la oportunidad de ofertaros nuestros servicios, un saludo,


----------



## LOTESPC.COM (2 Mar 2015)

Soy distribuidor de informatica de ocasion y material informatico de oficina, distribuimos a particulares y tenemos grandes ofertas para lotes de empresa, si alguien esta pensando en montar un negocio, le sera inprescindible disponer de ordenador para dirigir la empresa.
LotesPC 
la web de informatica de ocasion que mejor trata a sus clientes


----------



## casasruralesunidas (10 Mar 2015)

*¿A qué casa rural vas este finde? Turismo rural y economía colaborativa*

Buenas,

Yo soy uno de los veteranos de Burbuja.info, de cuando la burbuja era un burbujón y solo cuatro gatos veian venir el estallido. He pasado ratos estupendos por aquí. Pero como con las cosas de comer no se juega, y además aquí voy a hablar en nombre de más personas, me he creado un perfil nuevo sólo para presentar mi (o nuestra, es un colectivo) faceta emprendedora:

Somos un pequeño grupo de propietarios de casas rurales. Seguramente casi todos habéis hecho alguna escapada de fin de semana a una casa rural, y probablemente la habéis reservado a través de alguno de los grandes portales de internet. 

Alguno estará pensando en abrir una, por aquello de la bucólica vida rural, alejarse del estrés y tal. Bueno, de eso hablaremos otro día. De momento, que sepas que te van a crujir entre normativas absurdas, intrusismo, impuestos, los precios abusivos de la publicidad en los grandes portales y que nuestros clientes no son millonarios y sufren la crisis como todos, así que nos presionan los precios a la baja. No es fácil ganarse la vida con esto, y muchos no lo hacemos. Ni siquiera es fácil no tener pérdidas a final de año.

Pero a lo que vamos: Para ponernos en contacto directo con nuestros visitantes y no depender de intermediarios, estamos creando un portal colaborativo, gestionado por nosotros y complementado con una asociación de propietarios con el fin de tener una sola voz y una mayor fuerza negociadora frente a administración y proveedores.

Os queremos presentar Casas Rurales Unidas, un portal para poner en contacto directo a los viajeros con los propietarios de las casas rurales. 

*Que sepáis que estamos haciendo un sorteo de un fin de semana (4 personas) en una casa rural. Ver aquí: Casas rurales | Casas Rurales Unidas*

Os invitamos a apuntaros al concurso, y a haceros fans en facebook para seguir otras promociones y más cosas que van a venir. Ideas y ganas de trabajar no nos faltan.

Ah, y si tienes una casa rural, publícala en el portal. Es gratis. Y lo seguirá siendo. Siempre. Más información en la web, o mándanos un MP.


¿A qué casa rural vamos este finde?


----------



## casasruralesunidas (10 Mar 2015)

Un portal de casas rurales creado y gestionado por los propietarios, para ponernos en contacto con los viajeros directamente y sin intermediarios: Casas Rurales Unidas.


----------



## OliverLanzandoapps (13 Mar 2015)

*Descargas para aplicaciones moviles*

Oliver Perez Parada,

Posiciono aplicaciones en tops rankings.

LanzandoApps va a hacer que tus aplicaciones sean visibles y consigan un monton de descargas!

Gracias


----------



## chainhas (18 Mar 2015)

*Emprendedor novato.*

Hola os visito desde Galicia, os leo mucho y me gusta vuestra profesionalidad.

En breves quiero abrir una tienda de ropa para chicos adolescente.

Tras estudiar el mercado y percibir que entre los 12 y 20 los chicos gustan por vestir de marcas de carácter deportivo y que en mi zona no hay ninguna de este tipo, me he decidido a montar un negocio.

Me he basado en diferentes estudios ya realizados en los que los resultados mostraban que a los jóvenes les gustan llevar marcas pero siempre buscando no destacar. 

Como ejemplo y tras consultar a los jóvenes, evitan comprar marcas como Lacoste, Tommy y similares ya que no es lo que viste la mayoría. Por el contrario se decantan más por marcas como Quiksilver, Puma, Reebok, O´NEIL, Billabong...

Basándome en eso suministraré ropa deportiva para calle buscando no ser demasiado cara. Si lacosa va bien, más adelante, me gustaría ampliar el negocio (Tengo locales comerciales libre), y suministrar ropa especializada para outdoor (trekking, running montaña...).


Empezaré en unos meses y espero que la cosa vaya bien. Un saludo.


----------



## Leñ0 (21 Mar 2015)

*hola*

Pues yo no tengo ni idea de emprender, por eso estoy aquí, a ver si encuentro alguien que me ilumine, o por lo menos ver que no soy el único cazurro en esa condición, ya lo dicen, mal de muchos consuelo de tontos... jajaja


----------



## SanMarcosonline (22 Mar 2015)

Hola yo soy agricultor y socio de una cooperativa de aceite de oliva en un pueblo de Jaén y voy a ver si la promociono un poco por internet . Tenemos aceite virgen extra de este año de las variedades picual y arbequina . Este año ha salido especialmente bueno nuestro arbequino , con un frutado que recuerda la hierba cortada por lo que en ensaladas las hace parecer recién traídas de la huerta. veréis la diferencia entre el aceite de un lineal y el de una cooperativa . Bienvenidos a Aceites San Marcos


----------



## AlbertoMF (23 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos,

Soy Alberto Morales, CEO en Checkealos.com, ayudamos a mejorar tus resultados mediante la experiencia de usuario, con opiniones de usuarios reales del perfil de tus clientes y nuestros especialistas UX. 

Si necesitáis expertos en experiencia de usuario y usabilidad no dudeis en visitarnos.


----------



## Mireia Larrañaga (24 Mar 2015)

Hola a todos,

supongo que como muchos en este foro, es la primera vez que emprendo en algo y debo decir que nunca me he sentido tan realizada como persona. Todo el mundo sabe que emprender no es algo fácil, pero con convicción y ganas todo es posible. 

Estoy creando mi propia empresa, y ahora mismo estoy buscando personas aptas para ser parte de mi equipo. No es fácil encontrar personas que verdaderamente sean emprendedoras, porque hoy en día cualquiera se autodenomina emprendedor pero muy pocos lo son de verdad. Por eso, espero que mediante este foro pueda abrir el camino de mi búsqueda, porque no busco inversores sino personas que, como yo, quieran lograr sus objetivos.


----------



## Marta.García (26 Mar 2015)

Buenos días

Ante todo presentarme, mi nombre es Marta.
Llevo desde algún tiempo participando en el foro, pero ahora quería presentar mi nuevo negocio.

Se trata de una empresa de alquiler de coches con conductor.
Alquiler de coches con conductor - Autos Tribeca

Ofrecemos un servicio de calidad. Atención 24 horas. 

La oficina está en Madrid pero realizamos traslados en todo el territorio nacional.

Si necesitáis un coche para algún evento, para alguna boda o simplemente para pasear por la ciudad, no dudéis en llamarnos.

Gracias =)


----------



## JavierErena (26 Mar 2015)

Hola me llamo Javier y hace poco creé una web para ayudar a las personas a* encontrar empleo*, el registro es *gratuito*
Esta enfocada a particulares que lleven a cabo *servicios a domicilio* (limpieza, cocina, clases particulares, cuidado de personas, estética, albañilería, fontanería, etc...).
El funcionamiento es sencillo: te registras, escribes que haces y datos de currículum, y las personas interesadas contactarán a través de la web. Este es el enlace www.easystencia.es Espero que les sirva de ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## Patricia Camacho (27 Mar 2015)

Hola a tod@s!!

mi nombre es Patricia y soy de Madrid.

Saludoss!!!


----------



## mariacr89 (4 Abr 2015)

Hola, soy maria y me he iniciado en el mundo del emorendimiento.
Mi negocio es una tienda online de moda deportiva y vestir. Os dejo el enlace para que la visiteis espero que os guste,
Un saludo
Modacriver.es


----------



## Sque1959 (7 Abr 2015)

*Presentacion*

Hola mi nombre es Eddie,
tengo una empresa de diseño web y posicionamiento.
ofrezco mis servicios de posicionamiento en google por 45 euros 3 palabras clave longtail. garantía total de que las palabras suben en el ranking en máximo 30 días. o devuelvo el dinero. mas de 200 clientes satisfechos. muestro pruebas.
También subo paginas de facebook (fanpage), optimizo sitios web, mejoro velocidad de bajada, creo señales sociales para mejorar el seo de la pagina web.
también hago paginas web desde 100 euros.
espero aprender mucho de ustedes y aportar un poco de lo que se..
saludos


----------



## Sque1959 (8 Abr 2015)

*Diseño web y posicionamiento*

Hola a todos,
me presento soy Eddie,
ofrezco mis servicios para diseño web económico con posicionamiento 100% garantizado, mis precios son tan baratos como comprar un café.
otros servicios que presto:
- Posicionamiento de paginas de facebook
- Optimización onpage
- SEO offpage con garantía o devolución del dinero
- Mejora de velocidad en la carga de la pagina web
- Mejorar señales sociales para el SEO de la pagina web.
A quienes les pueda ayudar no duden en contactarme,
saludos


----------



## ssalcedo (21 Abr 2015)

*Ayudamos a emprendedores a través de Madrid emprende y AJE. Somos DOGropup.*

Buenos días:

Como Arquitecta al servicio de emprendedores informaros que a través de Madrid emprende y AJE, impartiremos dentro de un máster en el Vivero empresarial de Vallecas, un curso sobre Comercio de barrio y asesoramiento en cuanto a geolocalización de locales y trámites urbanísticos para obtención de Licencias de actividad.
Os dejo el Link de ediciones anteriores:


http://www.ajemadrid.es/wp-content/uploads/Circular-Jornadas-ME-Comercio-de-barrio.pdf

Somos Do Group, ayudamos a los emprendedores.
Licencias de Actividad e Instalaciones - ConsúltenosDO Group | Proyectos y Licencias 

Un saludo¡¡¡


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (21 Abr 2015)

Hola! Somos una compañía de videojuegos con pocos años de vida. Empezamos 2 amigos haciendo juegos chorra y ahora somos 5 trabajadores (2 programadores, 2 diseñadores y 1 experto en márketing) y estamos desarrollando un nuevo videojuego para Android que dará que hablar. Mi 'trabajo' lo considero una autentica pasada, se puede ganar mucho dinero si se es sagaz, y además hacemos lo que nos gusta. Si estáis interesados en preguntar CUALQUIER COSA lo haremos encantados (en este caso lo haré yo, que soy el que gestiono esta cuenta). Yo soy @PPerico, uno de esos 5 trabajadores, y nuestro nuevo juego es NEXTATION, cuyo enlace de descarga es:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FYASoftware.MetroGame

SALUDETES!!


----------



## luisluis (3 May 2015)

Mi nombre es Luis

No conocía el foro hasta hace 4 días que lo encontré de casualidad, y me gusta mucho leer los temas que se debaten en el.

OS cuento mi historia

Bueno pues tengo 23 años, no tengo carreras, formación superior de ningún tipo(es mas sólo tengo la E.S.O) pero lo que si tengo y siempre he tenido son las ganas de emprender nuevos proyectos y las ganas de triunfar ( cosa que por muchos estudios y formación que se tenga, eso se nace con ello o no se nace, no quiero decir que no este bien tener formación, al contrario, es lo mejor que puede hacer uno en los tiempos que estamos ya que como estan las cosas y lo difícil que es encontrar un empleo, prepararse para el día de mañana es una de las opciones más sensatas si uno se lo puede permitir y no tiene que buscar un trabajo de lo que sea si o si para poder sobrevivir).

Seguimos...

Tenia ahorrados unos 35 mil € y estuve dándole al coco pensado que podía hacer con ellos para no cagarla si definitivamente me decidía por algo.

Al final después de mucho y mucho darle vueltas, decidí montar mi primera tienda de moda y complementos a PRECIOS ÚNICOS 10 - 20 - 30 € para hombre y mujer. (no vayáis a pensar que es una tienducha que pasa desapercibida, una tienducha parecida al baratillo o una tienda de tantas de las que pasas frente a ella y te parece igual que la anterior que te acabas de cruzar...)

Al contrario, al principio tenia el problema de que a toda la gente le llamaba la atención , se quedaba todo el mundo mirando el escaparate y el interior de la tienda, pero no se fijaban bien en los vinilos y carteles que indican los PRECIOS ÚNICOS y no entraban por que pensaban que era una tienda de lujo y cada cosa le iba a costar un ojo de la cara , pero cuando entraban y veían el tema de los 10 - 20 - 30 € se quedaban gratamente sorprendidos y les incitaba a comprar más.(este problema ya lo solucioné facilitando la visualización de lo que era el tema de los precios, rótulo, vinilos, cartelería, etc... Donde se indicaban los precios y la gente pudiera darse cuenta desde una distancia considerable respecto a la tienda de lo que ofrecemos en ella, producto/precios)

A todo esto, el culpable del diseño de la tienda (formato, mobiliario, iluminación y la experiencia de compra inigualable que les hace sentir a los clientes de estar comprando en una BOUTIQUE DE LUJO A PRECIOS DE RISA) la tiene en gran medida mi padre, que ha sido director de ventas y marketing durante 20 años de una multinacional muy conocida, fue él quien me ayudó con ideas(que no capital) a darle algo más de empaque y seriedad al asunto.

A los 4 meses de montar esta primera tienda , viendo con el éxito que funcionaba, más que del que yo esperaba en un principio, y la revolución que formo en toda la clientela, decidí embarcarme en mi segunda aventura, la segunda tienda.

Pues esta segunda aventura gracias a Dios también salio bastante bien y por el momento está funcionando satisfactoriamente.

Ahora vamos a por la 3° ,tenemos todo preparado y esperamos en cosa de 2 meses tenerla lista y estar a tope con ella al igual que con las otras 2 , es mas , nos están llegando peticiones de emprendedores de todo el territorio nacional para montar tiendas con el formato que hemos creado, personas que quieren trabajar con nosotros abriendo tiendas con nuestra imagen y expandir la marca.

Estamos cerrando ya algún acuerdo para próximas inauguraciones de nuevos puntos de venta, personas que vieron nuestro proyecto y les pareció interesante, han confiado, han visto potencial en él y se han decidido a emprender su propio negocio con nuestro respaldado.

En especial a mi esto me llena de orgullo y felicidad, ver como poco a poco mi proyecto ha ido cogiendo forma y ha llegado al punto de que personas que se encuentran en la situación de no saber para donde tirar que me encontraba yo, o personas de negocios, empresarios con dinero y sus vidas resueltas, confían en mi y en la idea que más agradezco que se me hubiera ocurrido nunca decidirme por ella, por que gracias a ella me encuentro donde estoy hoy en día y cada día con mas ganas de seguir creciendo y hacer esto más grande.

Por si quedaba alguna duda no somos una franquicia,ya que las franquicias tienen clausulas que comprometen mucho tanto al franquiciador como al franquiciado y pueden crear bastantes problemas y quebraderos de cabeza ( por aquello de las infidelidades de los contratos y el cumplimiento a rajatabla de los mismos)

Nosotros lo que estamos proponiendo es lo siguiente.

Con la experiencia en el sector que hemos ido obteniendo y que a la vista esta, lo que ofrecemos es un asesoramiento desde el primer momento para personas que se decidan a emprender en este negocio, no se sientan solos a la hora de tomar la decisión (ya que sabemos que en ocasiones es una decisión difícil), y tenga siempre un punto de apoyo , le asesoramos desde el principio , desde la elección del local, mobiliario y decoración del punto de venta ,como y donde comprar el producto (este tema es uno de los más importantes, el saber como, cuando, cuanto y por qué) , generarles marca e imagen de su propia tienda, o bien, le ofrecemos la posibilidad de cederles la imagen de nuestra marca para así de esta forma podamos beneficiarnos ambas partes conjuntamente. (Esta es la mejor opción ya que la marca está consolidada y vemos más beneficioso que la misma imagen siga en crecimiento y expansión, teniendo cada vez más puntos de venta funcionando con el mismo nombre e imagen por toda España, un toque de seriedad e importancia de una marca conocida que incitaría positivamente mucho más a los clientes a la hora consumir en las mismas.

A parte de que también los gastos en publicidad, redes sociales etc...serian menos costosos y mucho más efectivos al estar focalizados todos ellos en una misma marca. (Ya estamos realizando buenas campañas de publicidad/marketing tanto Online como offline) esto es lo más importante ya que este negocio es un negocio que funciona con un volumen alto y que mejor volumen que el que consigues con campañas bien constituidas y profesionales.

Si a algún forero que esta en pleno proceso de decisión de emprender algún proyecto, le parece interesante lo que aquí esta expuesto, le pareciera una opción viable y quisiera más información , que no dude en contactar conmigo, estaré encantado de ponerme en contacto con el/ella y quien sabe si llegar a un acuerdo.

Un saludo


----------



## cosmeticaasiatica (8 May 2015)

Somos 3 emprendedores de Zaragoza que nos hemos liado la manta a la cabeza y después de montar una tienda física en Zaragoza, hemos dado el salto a Inet y hemos montado una web de Cosméticos Coreanos y Asiáticos.
Nos gustaría presentarla y que nos digáis que os parece y cosas que podamos mejorar, ya que aún somos pequeños.
Tenemos muchas ganas de dar el mejor servicio a nuestros clientes y que estén totalmente satisfechos.
La web es Cosmética Asiática - coreana & japonesa.
Cualquier cosa estamos abiertos a preguntas o sugerencias...Muchisimas gracias.

Un saludo

Sergio Jarreta,Javier Bascones y Ana velasco


----------



## juanka (12 May 2015)

Todos los emprendedores que recien comenzamos, deberiamos asocianos con aliado estratégico. Por ejemplo yo tengo mi tienda del barrio y acabo de poner un cajero automático, no saben lo bien que me va, y tengo a penas 3 años en el mercado.

Poco a poco se llega lejos


----------



## Mel_O_Cotton (14 May 2015)

Buenos días. Me presento en este foro para plantear alguna duda. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Controlxip (17 May 2015)

Controlxip es una Empresa especializada y dedicada de forma exclusiva a sistemas de control de venta, podemos ofrecer un asesoramiento único y especializado a nuestros clientes en Terminal Punto de venta(TPV), Comanderas, Balanzas, Control de presencia, CCTV, Pantallas led publicitarias, Maquinas registradoras, Mantenimiento Informatico, antes de optar a la compra del sistemas, para obtener de este modo un sistema totalmente adaptado y configurado a las necesidades del negocio del cliente.
http://controlxip.com/


----------



## Quipu (19 May 2015)

Hola, me presento cordialmente ante tod@s 
Mi nombre es Júlia y junto con otros colegas hemos formado a Quipu, una Startud catalana que ofrece ayuda en las tareas contables a autónomos, empresas y gestorías. 

La empresa (Quipu) tienen un programa de facturación que va genial, yo conozco bien el tema contable y sé que a muchos le cuesta un poco entenderlo.

Este programa que os comento, es bastante intuitivo y fácil de usar y podéis acceder a él desde pc, móvil o tablet. 

Con el podéis:
•	Crear facturas ilimitadas, personalizadas con tu logotipo usar diferentes plantillas, 
•	Crear presupuestos limitados y una vez validado por tu cliente convertirlo en factura,
•	Gestionar los contactos de tus clientes, proveedores y futuros posibles clientes a la par que controlar cuánto te han pagado o cuánto has pagado a cada proveedor y si hay algo pendiente aún por cobrar o pagar.
•	Generar los modelos tributarios de hacienda para pagar los impuestos de IVA e IRPF automáticamente ahorrando muchas horas y problemas
•	Analizar en todo momento nuestros ingresos y gastos con estadísticas y gráficas, filtros infinitos y categorías
•	Gestor de documentos archivos estilo dropbox para guardar tus contratos y declaraciones a hacienda.

Todo está diseñado para saberlo usar desde el inicio, de forma muy intuitiva, además contamos con un equipo de soporte que te ayudará en todo momento.

Échale un vistazo en https://getquipu.com/programa-facturacion-autonomos

Saludos


----------



## merin4df (21 May 2015)

Hola a todos! Somos nuevos en este foro, tenemos una pagina web en la cual nos dedicamos a la venta online de productos originales que creemos que tienen una buena relacion calidad precio. Os invitamos a todos a que entren en nuestra web y opinen y nos ayuden a expandirnos. Estamos en awowzing
Muchas gracias


----------



## merin4df (22 May 2015)

Moderadores, que hay que hacer para que publiquen mis mensajes?
gracias


----------



## qL3r0 (29 May 2015)

FYA SOFTWARE dijo:


> Hola! Somos una compañía de videojuegos con pocos años de vida. Empezamos 2 amigos haciendo juegos chorra y ahora somos 5 trabajadores (2 programadores, 2 diseñadores y 1 experto en márketing) y estamos desarrollando un nuevo videojuego para Android que dará que hablar. Mi 'trabajo' lo considero una autentica pasada, se puede ganar mucho dinero si se es sagaz, y además hacemos lo que nos gusta. Si estáis interesados en preguntar CUALQUIER COSA lo haremos encantados (en este caso lo haré yo, que soy el que gestiono esta cuenta). Yo soy @PPerico, uno de esos 5 trabajadores, y nuestro nuevo juego es NEXTATION, cuyo enlace de descarga es:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FYASoftware.MetroGame
> 
> SALUDETES!!




TEngo una idea que puede ser el proximo BOOM en videojuegos MMORPG. Comuniquense...si les interesa soy de Neuquen. Saludos.


----------



## peter482 (31 May 2015)

Buenos días. Yo estoy en estos momento iniciando un proyecto sobre el mundo de la cerveza artesanal, y me gustaría solicitar vuestra ayuda para colaborar en la realización de un cuestionario online. Es muy rápido de realizar y totalmente anónimo. Muchísimas gracias de antemano. A continuación dejo el enlace.

Encuesta sobre cerveza artesanal


----------



## kpik (14 Jun 2015)

Hola! Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo el foro pero sin comentar, y por fin me decido a presentarme. Tengo 22 años y estoy acabando la carrera (industriales). Mi objetivo es emprender aunque joven y sin dinero la cosa esta dificil! jaja saludos a todos


----------



## spidey00 (23 Jun 2015)

Buenas, me paso por aqui para preguntar unas dudillas con sociedades offshore. Ya he publicado mi mensaje en el hilo al respecto.

Graaacias


----------



## Sepul (26 Jun 2015)

*Tengo una web de venta de naranjas y mandarinas*

Desde hace unos cuatro años que hice la web para poder vender mis naranjas directamente, y saltarme a los aprovechados de turno :: y así ganarme yo un jornal digno :XX: , no es para tirar cohetes, pero mejor que si se lo vendo a los de siempre si que me sale : 
Bueno mi tienda es:www.mandarinasdulces.com si a alguien le interesa comprar naranjas valencianas o naranjas para zumo ya sabe donde encontrarlas.


----------



## madurete (30 Jun 2015)

*Futuro emprendedor*

Hola:

Tengo 45 años, y dentro de poco pasaré por circunstancias de la vida al paro. 

Tengo ahorrados cerca de 90.000 euros, quiero montar algo para ver si salgo de pobre y no me decido. No sé si tirar por las franquicias o emprender algo desde 0. 

He encontrado este foro, busco ideas, ayuda y apoyo.

Saludos.


----------



## RoadWarrior (9 Jul 2015)

Editado, obsoleto.


----------



## Towanda (19 Jul 2015)

HUSKY dijo:


> Hoy mismo me entarado de una cosa: el marido de mi prima esta al paro,tienen hipoteca y 2 hijas, ha conseguido u trabajo para 3 meses, y le han ofrecido seguir en la empresa haciendose autonomo, HA DICHO QUE NO.
> 
> Me parece increible la mentalidad de este pais, prefiere seguir al paro antes qye hacerse autonomo.
> 
> Lo pienso muchas veces, cfreo que en España tenemos inculcado a fuego el gen patriarcal.



:´´´(
para llorar


----------



## Edriado (9 Ago 2015)

Soy posible emorendedor franquiciado proveedor de ADSL, pero mis mensajes no se porque no se publican


----------



## Jordan_Belfort (14 Ago 2015)

Debería haberme presentado antes, pero dado que estaré en este subforo la mayor parte del tiempo lo hago de todas formas.

Si alguien conoce al de mi avatar ya no tengo que decir nada más


----------



## Andr (17 Ago 2015)

*Unipoliza*

¡Buenas foreros!

Lo mío es el tema de seguros, concretamente tengo un comparador de seguros online (Unipoliza | Seguros). Somos especialistas en seguros de responsabilidad civil, seguros de accidentes de Convenio, etc.

¡Entrad y os encontraré las mejores ofertas entre las mejores aseguradoras!

Un saludo burbujeros


----------



## Caterine (19 Ago 2015)

*Hola a todos*

Muy buenas! Me llamo caterine (soy francesa) y tengo un catering en jerez de la frontera. Ahora quiero empezar otro negocio y he venido a este foro para tener más ideas.

Saludos!


----------



## xenzeus (24 Ago 2015)

Hola, mi nombre es César, y me presento como emprendedor en este estupendo foro.

Mi historia es bastante corta, tengo 23 años, y todo a empezado gracias a mi madre;
Ha cogido un local ya montado, que ha estado funcionando bastantes años, actualmente llevamos 6 meses y va funcionando poco a poco, antes de cogerlo no tenían apenas nada con las nuevas tecnologías como; un registro de clientes y seguimiento "software informático", las redes sociales estaban totalmente dejadas de lado, no había web, ni pagina de google +.

Todas estas cosas las estoy implementando yo, a la vez que automáticamente voy aprendiendo gracias a internet.

La verdad es que se ha notado cuando he empezado a mover todo esto por internet, y sentirme contento al ver las analíticas de google, y demás como iban subiendo las visitas y porcentajes .

Ahora estoy en un punto en el que estoy un poco perdido, en cual va a ser el siguiente paso para mejorar, y es por eso que también me presento aquí, para aprender y poder ayudar en lo que pueda, aunque mi experiencia no es muy alta.


----------



## xenzeus (24 Ago 2015)

Hola a tod@s, mi nombre es César, tengo 23 años y me presento como emprendedor en este foro, del cual espero aprender y conocer nueva gente con ideales parecidos y apoyarnos unos a otros.

Mi experiencia es muy reciente;
Gracias a mi madre adquirió un local que ya estaba funcionando hace años, este local no tenia apenas uso en redes sociales, y no tenia ningún software informático, para poder llevar la gestion de clientes, tampoco tenia web, y apenas existía en internet.

Desde que tenemos el local he creado una web, he montado un software básico para la gestion de clientes y caja, y tras ir moviendo el negocio por internet, parecen haber aumentado las visitas y he conseguido que aparezca de las primeras paginas con palabras claves, estoy orgulloso de ello, pero también me falta muchísimo por aprender.
Es por eso que me presento en este foro, para ver por donde seguir el camino y aprender durante el, que a mi parecer es lo mas importante.

pd: mencionar que estoy interesado en aprender todo lo que sea necesario, he visto algunas conferencias sobre negocios en videos y estoy leyendo el libro de Napoleon Hill.


----------



## hidrochimeneas (24 Ago 2015)

Hola mi nombre es Roman Garcia Ruiz y soy dueño de una nueva empresa llamada Hidrochimeneas,com estoy empezando y la verdad es que estoy muy contento ya que en Madrid hay poca competencia en el mundo de la termoestufa o hidrochimenea.
Cualquier duda mi telefono es 617174870
Un saludo y gracias por dejarnos presentarnos


----------



## Marta2015 (28 Ago 2015)

Hola soy Marta y tengo una tienda de juguetes on line, espero aprender mucho en este foro, un saludo


----------



## AnitaV (29 Ago 2015)

Hola ¡Me presento, Soy Ana Mª Diaz, yo tengo una Tienda Online de Electrodomésticos y Electrónica en general . Os invito a que la visiteis - Camaleonica.es


----------



## Briner (4 Sep 2015)

*Franquicia Administración de Fincas ABYSA*

Para los interesados en abrir una oficina - franquicia que recoja varios negocios en España.

ABYSA se dedica principalmente a la Administración de Fincas. Tiene administradores y gestores trabajando en ello con muchos años de experiencia.

Su principal objetivo es gestionar todos los servicios que se necesiten dentro de una comunidad de vecinos; entre los que destacan además de la administración: abogados, gestoría fiscal y laboral, inmobiliaria, servicios de mantenimiento, peritos, arquitectos, técnicos urbanistas, correduría de seguros.

ABYSA ha creado un sistema exclusivo, elaborado después de años de trabajo en el sector.

ABYSA no sólo ha pensado en atender de pleno a las comunidades de vecinos, sino que los franquiciados son los primeros en ser cuidados.
La formación y la atención constante en todas las áreas, son claves para tener un buen resultado con los clientes.

Para los emprendedores o interesados que quieran conocer más detalles, pueden ver la página web o ponerse en contacto con nosotros.


Abysa


----------



## SPyB (9 Sep 2015)

*Vídeos educativos*

Hola a todos. Escribo este post para presentaros un gran proyecto educativo que tengo entre manos. Parece que en los tiempos que corren la formación lo es todo. Sin embargo en algunas áreas como pueden ser la Microeconomía o la Macroeconomía el material en la red es más bien escaso, sobre todo en castellano. Es por eso que me he puesto a trabajar en una serie de vídeos explicativos con teoría y ejercicios resueltos de multitud de áreas distintas, accesibles para todo el mundo, tanto universitarios como de cursos inferiores.

Mis diez años impartiendo clases sobre estos temas creo que son un aval de calidad para los contenidos de los vídeos, más aun teniendo en cuenta que mi único objetivo, como profesor de academia que soy, es que el alumno aprenda y, por tanto, apruebe. De hecho un profesor de academia asegura la máxima calidad educativa, puesto que su éxito se mide por el éxito de sus alumnos y sus aprobados año tras año que son los que hacen llenar las aulas de gente deseosa de conseguir su aprobado curso tras curso.

Actualmente es posible encontrar en la web bastantes vídeos de Microeconomía, cubriendo casi todas las áreas básicas. Con el comienzo de los cursos universitarios me encuentro en un sprint preparatorio de clases, lo que ayudará a ampliar los contenidos de Micro, Macro y Matemáticas. Obviamente es imposible abarcar todo el conocimiento. Pero estoy abierto a sugerencias, dudas, preguntas y cualquier cuestión que me planteéis por mail o en esta entrada o en los comentarios de los vídeos, así será posible poco a poco ir cubriendo la mayor cantidad de temas posibles o al menos los que aparecen en los temarios de las mayorías de universidades.

No quiero enrollarme más, pero antes de despedirme os recuerdo que estoy a vuestra disposición a través del correo electrónico o en esta entrada o los comentarios de los vídeos. Así que os dejo el enlace a mi web en la que encontraréis toda la información de la que hablo. Un saludo y gracias por vuestra atención.


SOLOPAPELYBOLI.COM


----------



## Pascal (19 Sep 2015)

Este hilo demuestra que en este pais sobra espiritu emprendedor. Que pena que no haya un poco mas de facilidades por parte de las Administraciones.

Mucha suerte a todos con vuestros proyectos!!


----------



## Ibosym (9 Oct 2015)

Buenas a todos!

Aquí un modesto emprendedor se presenta!

Ser empresario no es ser rico como muchos piensan, sino llevar un estilo de vida concreto.

Suerte a todos, espero disfrutar!


----------



## juanjesulillo (11 Oct 2015)

Hola me presento, soy Juan Jesús y por fin encuentro un foro sobre lo que más me apasiona. Tengo 22 años y empece algo joven en el mundo laboral. Nada más terminar el graduado comencé en la empresa de mi padre (Decoración en Pinturas) en la que llevo 5 años y estoy muy involucrado en ella pero me gustaría emprender con más ideas de negocios. Realizo cursos a distancia sobre Marketing, ahora sobre iniciación a la contabilidad. Aquí estoy para serviros en lo que pueda y sobre todo aprender con vosotros. Un gran saludo !!


----------



## AndresNobody (18 Oct 2015)

Buenas a todos. Llevo leyendo algún tiempo el foro, sobre todo este de emprendedores. 
Mi nombre obivamente es Andrés, y estoy acabando los estudios de grado medio de Cocina y Gastronomía. 
Poco más que decir de mi. Espero aprender bastante por aquí, porque uno de mis sueños es tener mi propio negocio.


----------



## Fercha (27 Oct 2015)

Buenos días a todos.
Soy Fernanda, de Barcelona. Hace un año que cogí un bar en traspaso y se está haciendo muy cuesta arriba. Espero encontrar por aquí apoyo y perspectivas diferentes. Un saludo.


----------



## jajavi (28 Oct 2015)

No es emprendimiento exactamente, porque no pretendo ganar dinero, pero os presento el foro que he montado: disforo.com , foro de la discapacidad e invalidez
El caso es que no me gustaba ninguno de los foros que ya existian sobre el tema y decidí probar, de momento parece que va bien
Se aceptan criticas e ideas de mejora
saludos!


----------



## MaríaSevillano (12 Nov 2015)

*Servicities*

Buenas tardes a todos,

Os presento un nuevo proyecto que estamos desarrollando y me gustaría compartir con todos los emprendedores que utilizáis el foro.

Servicities es una plataforma profesional que facilita la contratación de servicios entre empresas. El signo de diferencia que presentamos frente a otras plataformas es que estamos enfocados en empresas, consiguiendo relaciones contractuales duraderas a través de nuestra plataforma.

De manera muy resumida existen dos perfiles:

* Demandantes: empresas que solicitan servicios a través de Servicities. Les facilitamos la contratación con información específica de cada servicio y contratos tipo.

* Proveedores: empresas que ofrecen sus servicios en la plataforma. Se benefician de publicidad y consecución de clientes.

Espero que os resulte interesante.

¡No dudéis en visitarnos en Servicities | Servicities!

Un saludo y gracias,


----------



## milservicios.net (18 Nov 2015)

NUEVA WEB PARA EMPRENDEDORES AUTONOMOS Y FREELANCE QUE QUIEREN CRECER

Hola, os invitamos a todos aquellos profesionales interesados en conseguir nuevos clientes a visitar milservicios.net 
Es un portal de nueva creación donde los particulares solicitan presupuestos de los trabajos que necesitan y los profesionales les envían sus propuestas, es un contacto directo entre empresa y cliente, gratis sin ningún coste ni comisión para ninguna de las dos partes.

El único requisito que se pide es que el profesional tenga cubierto un seguro sobre la actividad que realiza, de este modo el cliente tiene una garantia ante cualquier imprevisito que no queremos que ocurra nunca (si no se dispone de seguro se le facilitará la mejor propuesta por parte de nuestros gestores sin ningún compromiso)

Esperamos crecer rápido con vuestro apoyo y ser una plataforma de referencia para el autoempleo.

Para cualquier duda o consulta podeis contactar con info@milservicios.net
un saludo: milservicios.net


----------



## hipolita (26 Nov 2015)

*Asociación Española de Asesores Fiscales - Asesorlex*

Hola a todos. 
Me llamo Hipólita y soy Asesora fiscal tributaria. Tengo más de 12 años de profesión y estoy encantada. Os escribo porque hace poco me hen hecho un favor bastante grande y me gustaría hacerselo saber a todo el mundo. Tuve un problema con un cliente con hacienda, y desde Asesorlex me resolvieron el problema sin ni siquiera pedirme explicaciones. Obviamente me hice socia de la asociación, qué menos, pero ya os digo que el problema que me resolvieron bien vale una mención. 
Gracias.


----------



## Erian Kids (26 Nov 2015)

Hola amigos, comparto con ustedes mi video realizado por mi y jugando con mi hijo. quiero emprender en el tema audiovisual y voy haciendo mis primeros ensayos, un saludo espero que les guste.
Erian Kids

El Plan, Capitulo 2 ( Lego, playmobil, capitan america, juguetes, animales ninfa carolina, humor XD) - YouTube

La Fuga, Capitulo 1 (Lego, Playmobil, juguetes y Capitan America XD humor animaciÃ³n ) - YouTube

Un saludo ; )


----------



## milservicios.net (26 Nov 2015)

Felicidades por tu creatividad. animate a registrarte en milservicios.net esta recien creada la web y tratamos de que sea un escaparate para emprededores como tu rellena tu ficha como profesional pon una descripcion de tus especialidades y deja los enlaces a youtube para que todo el mundo pueda ver tus trabajos, con suerte alguien se interesa por ti y te solicita para crearle algo.
Gracias de antemano y mucha suerte.


----------



## Armando Kasitas (29 Nov 2015)

madurete dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo 45 años, y dentro de poco pasaré por circunstancias de la vida al paro.
> 
> ...



Buenas
Vas a trabajar para ti y para otros. Tal como están las cosas, no estaría muy seguro del tema franquicia, la verdad.
Pero antes de nada, debes plantearte qué sabes hacer, informarte, hacer un plan de negocio...cuando lo tengas claro, empezar con poquito y a ver.
Un saludo, suerte.


----------



## Beingut (10 Dic 2015)

*Su agente de compras y Traductor en shenzhen hongkong China*

Hola a todos,

Soy*chico*chino,vivo*en*Shenzhen*China.Hablo*y*escribo*muy*bien*español,tengo*mucha*experience*como*traductor,intérprete*y*guía*turístico*aquí. He participado en las ferias de Hongkong,Cantón y Shanghai ayudando a los clientes de hispanos en cuantos a traducción y comunicación.

-Conseguir catálogos y la detalla del producto
-Ordenar muestras y saber tiempo de entrega a próximamente 
-Negociar precio,confirmar número de pieza y toda detalla de su pedido
-Buscar otros productos de su interés a las fábricas o verificar las empresas si existen físicamente 
-Ayuda en reservación de hoteles y restaurantes . 

Para*más*información,no*dude*en*enviarme*un*correo.Estoy*aquí*para*usted*y*a*su*disposición.

Mi*correo
castellano@yeah.net
Whatsapp 
0086 137137 65256


----------



## Theowyn (14 Dic 2015)

Buenas a todos caballeros!!

Mi nombre es Enrique y es un verdadero placer formar parte de la comunidad


----------



## Dr_Rip (8 Ene 2016)

Hola, me he dado de alto por que encuentro interesante el foro. Tengo un negocio Online y siempre hay cosas nuevas que aprender y compartir.


----------



## David Angulo (15 Ene 2016)

*Empresa para búsqueda de personal, no somos ETT*

El foro es muy interesante especialmente para empresas, como nosotros, que estamos empezando, nuestra empresa se llama Quality Jobs la cual esta orientada a la selección de personal eficiente y efectiva, se realiza la búsqueda, identificación y pre selección de personal para cubrir puestos de nivel medio-básico mediante contrataciones tanto temporales, indefinidas y de formación como prácticas curriculares y becas.
Si estan interesados pueden visitar nuestra pagina 
QualityJobs -

Saludos


----------



## allformoney (15 Ene 2016)

Gracias Calopez


----------



## DavidGet (18 Ene 2016)

Buenas tardes!! Soy un joven de Madrid y futuro emprendedor que !me he dado de alta porque veo que es un foro muy interesante y además tengo mucho que aprender en este mundo.

Saludos!


----------



## alexxxmf (19 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos. Dado que he sido incapaz de averiguar si existe una sección para presentaciones en burbuja.info, hago lo propio por aquí.

Llevo años entrando a este foro pero al parecer, nunca me ha dado por hacerme cuenta.

Ya que esto va de emprender pues al lío.

Digamos que empecé en esto informalmente hace ya años. Concretamente cuando tenía 14/15. Otros chicos se preocupaban de buscarse novia o tonterías similares. A mi me dio más por hacerme una cuenta de paypal y empezar a importar cosas del otro lado del charco así hasta llegar al bachillerato.
Desgraciadamente luego me puse a hacer Arquitectura y pasé unos cuantos con ese espíritu adormecido.
Por suerte, durante los últimos compases de la carrera volví a recuperar la actitud.

Hace cosa de un año monté un equipo de 4 personas y diseñamos un producto que pronto lanzaremos en kickstarter del que me ocupo básicamente de todo el tema de diseño, desarrollo web y marketing. 
A la par también ando en otro equipo desarrollando un colegio modular en Kenya en el que por ahora tenemos apalabrados fondos de una consultora MBB y nuestra propia universidad.

Y creo que por ahora ahí andamos. De profesión soy growth hacker o sea que cualquiera que le interese comentar cosas de marketing, retargeting, scraping o lo que sea aquí estoy.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## alexxxmf (22 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos. Llevo varios años consultando el foro intermitentemente pero hasta ahora no me ha dado por registrarme. 

Me encuentro preparando por ahora dos proyectos, un proyecto de crowdfunding en kickstarter por un lado, y por otro un proyecto para un colegio modular en kenya.


----------



## amoro (28 Ene 2016)

Hola a todos, uno más que aprovecha para saludar.


----------



## Alexloki (31 Ene 2016)

*Encuesta start up*

HOLA CHICOS ESTOY EMPEZANDO MI START UP Y ME GUSTARÍA MUCHO A VER SI PODRÍAS CONTESTAR ESTA ENCUESTA, SON 10 PREGUNTAS, Y ME HARÍAIS UN TREMENDO FAVOR!!!!! 
Encuesta


----------



## Fenicio69 (3 Feb 2016)

Hola, mi nombre es José y resido en Oviedo. 
Soy nuevo en el foro. Al ver este interesante tema, no podía dejar de intentar evitar que algún futuro emprendedor se metiera en la boca del lobo, al tiempo que promociono mi negocio, je je.
Me refiero a que cuando se invierte mucho y se tienen gastos fijos, la ruina puede venir más rápido que la experiencia.

Lo que a mí me sucedió es que estaba buscando una actividad relacionada con el comercio electrónico para no tener que volver a sufrir el riesgo de invertir un capital significativo.

Al final opté por participar en una empresa de marketing de red, porque de esta forma no sólo arriesgo aún menos dinero, sino que tengo hecho mucho trabajo. Además, casi me puedo olvidar de la logística y centrarme en la promoción.

Como sabía por experiencia propia, que las empresas de multinivel suelen ser abusivas sobre todo en sus precios, realicé una minuciosa selección previa.

Si alguien quiere ganar experiencia en un negocio propio, sin complicarse la vida y tal vez triunfar, aquí tiene una estupenda oportunidad. 

http://micosalud.dxn.es/
Mi vídeo destacado en YouTube: “6 razones en 5 minutos para elegir a DXN”

Estaré encantado de responder cualquier duda.

Un saludo.


----------



## soyzeus (5 Feb 2016)

Hola me presento, soyzeus! i soy autonomo diseño paginas web profesionales en diferentes cms como wordpress, drupal, prestashop a precios muy economicos!


----------



## manwe (13 Feb 2016)

Después de llevar años entrando a este foro casi cada semana, sin saber muy bien por qué, pero sin poder dejar de hacerlo, he decidido presentarme.
Actualmente trabajo como desarrollador web especializado en WordPress, me encanta mi trabajo y cada vez le dedico más tiempo a aprender cosas nuevas.
Soy de ese tipo de personas que no distinguen bien cuando están trabajando y cuando en su tiempo libre, no se hasta que punto esto es bueno o malo.

El caso es que siempre he querido ir por libre y ser "mi propio jefe". La última vez que me quedé en paro estaba decidido a hacerlo. Pero al poco tiempo me hicieron una oferta de esas que no puedes rechazar.
Ahora trabajo desarrollando webs para otras personas, sobre todo me interesan los proyectos de ecommerce. Tengo algunos clientes que realmente hacen dinero con sus tiendas online y empiezo a tener la sensación de que estoy perdiendo el tiempo trabajando para otros cuando podría hacerlo para mi mismo.
Creo que como presentación ya vale  Si queréis saber algo más sobre mí, podéis echar un vistazo a mi blog aupados.com


----------



## rsuarez (19 Feb 2016)

*Emprendedor ó empresario, profesional ó estudiante*

Saludos, emprendedores.

En el caso que vayas a desarrollar tu propia idea de negocio, por ejemplo, una campaña de Publicidad en las Redes Sociales, una tienda online para tu negocio actual, una agencia de marketing online ó una startup, o si quieres optimizar tu empresa, por ejemplo, si tienes comercio electrónico y no vende y quieres aumentar las ventas.

Para aquellos que desean mejorar su desempeño en su trabajo ó mejorar su Curriculum Vitae y adquirir mejores competencias en Internet. Es el caso, por ejemplo, de profesionales, recién titulados o de no titulados que quieren aprender a potenciar su Éxito con Internet y las Redes Sociales.

La formación online a distancia está diseñada para impartirse internacionalmente en todos los países y a dos perfiles profesionales concretos. Tanto si quieres montar tu negocio en Internet (tienda online, agencia de marketing digital o comercio electrónico) o como si quieres ser profesional (consultor, online manager, experto ecommerce) y trabajar en una agencia.

Curso de Marketing Digital

Espero que les funcione chic@s.
-----------------------------------------------------
Ricardo Suarez Caballero
Director General en IIEMD - Instituto Internacional Español de Marketing Digital 
Formación Gratuita y Becada en Marketing Digital y Redes Sociales 
Curso de Marketing Digital


----------



## valeriamuva (19 Feb 2016)

*A veces no es necesario invertir...*

A veces no es necesario invertir en imagen, más bien la imagen se gana día a día.
Vemos ejemplos como Notas de prensa: La atención al cliente es la clave del éxito para las tiendas de muebles en Sevillaen los que gracias al trato han escalado puestos y han ganado clientes fieles y contentos, dispuestos a recomendarlos y a seguir gastando su dinero en sus tiendas.


----------



## pedrolopez1970 (21 Feb 2016)

*Franquicia La Central del Negocio*

Quería recomendaros lo que creo que será la Franquicia de más éxito en 2016. La Central del Negocio : Traspaso negocios Barcelona | La central del negocio
Es una franquicia barata especializada en compra venta y traspaso de negocios y empresas.
A mi me han ayudado a traspasar mis negocios y he comprado uno que va super bien. Nunca había trabajado con gente tan profesional.

En fin, os dejo la recomendación de la Franquicia La Central del Negocio que también tienen asesoría y consultoría de negocio.

Yo creo que todas las franquicias que abran serán rentables porque por ejemplo en Barcelona los conoce todo el mundo. Es una pasada.

En fin, dicho queda. Si queréis emprender os recomiendo La Central del Negocio. Creo que es un negocio de autoempleo perfecto.


----------



## octaviorueda (22 Feb 2016)

Saludos emprendedores. Que tal si comenzamos a comprender, hacia donde se dirige el mercado del dinero digital, sus posibilidades y las ventajas que ya generan para aquellos que lo utilizan como sistema alternativo al dinero tradicional.

Soy un libro abierto...preguntar es gratis y la información es el PODER.


----------



## soyzeus (24 Feb 2016)

Buenas a todo el foro, me presento por aqui! Soi diseñador y CEO, actualmente tengo mi propia plataforma de afiliados: Login - Goo.lol - Publicidad CPA , tengo campañas para casi todos los paises del mundo. Por otra parte soi programador en php mysql. Si alguien necesita un trabajo a medida o mover sus propias campañas o dar a conocer su empresa, puede ponerse en contacto conmigo, estare a menudo por este gran foro


----------



## Red&Blue (28 Feb 2016)

Hola soy nuevo, comparto como vosotros la voluntades del emprendedor en esta económica tan salvaje, antes puse un mensaje y no salió, mi interés se centra en montar algo por internet,saludos


----------



## Red&Blue (28 Feb 2016)

Hello, probando


----------



## Red&Blue (28 Feb 2016)

no me rula esto


----------



## hoyosplus (28 Feb 2016)

*Cómo lograr muchas descargas de una App Infantil*

Hola!!!

Hemos creado una app para que los más peques disfruten jugando y aprendiendo nuevas palabras en inglés que asocian a bonitas ilustraciones.
se llama The Eggies!!!

The Eggies - Aplicaciones de Android en Google Play

Alguién sabe de estos temas para potenciar las descargas??


----------



## leferi (29 Feb 2016)

*Abriendo tienda de calzado*

bUENASSSSSSSS

Estoy abriendo tienda de calzado deportivo en Barcelona, busco socio y también asesoramiento en tema calzado deportivo, sobretodo en lo relacionado con los proveedores, a ver si alguien se anima a compartir...

Saludos y mucha money!!


----------



## ransomraff (1 Mar 2016)

Red&Blue dijo:


> no me rula esto



Los post de los nuevos en este foro deben ser aprobados por un moderador, para que no se cuele spam


----------



## Sidra (2 Mar 2016)

Os leo desde hace tiempo y al fin he dado el paso a registrarme.
Gracias por compartir vuestros conocimientos en esta comunidad.
Nunca está de más conocer experiencias de otros emprendedores
Un saludo a todos


----------



## Tsman (2 Mar 2016)

Hola a todos. Me dedico diseñar y vender servicios on line, encontré el foro buscando información sobre empresas Off Shore y me pareció interesante por lo que finalmente me he registrado.


----------



## rickelvis (6 Mar 2016)

*Como mantenerse motivado?*

Saludos a todos, 

Siempre he sido un fanatico de la motivación y me gusta compartir websites y videos motivacionales con personas que necesitan mantenerse positivo. He encontrado este website llamado vmotivation.com y me ha gustado bastante. Ellos organizan la informacion de los videos motivaciones segun la preferencia de las personas. Se los recomiendo!

Excelente foro para emprendedores!


----------



## Victorcaminante (18 Abr 2016)

*Roams "Ahorra en telefonía"*

Os presento Roams! Una startup palentina

Han desarrollado una aplicación móvil para iOS y Android, con la que puedes controlar el gasto de tus líneas de telefonía. Podéis ver todos los detalles en la web.

Roams - Ahorrar en telefonía


----------



## PraiasCo (22 Abr 2016)

*Praias co.*

¡Hola Amig@s! Somos PRAIAS (Praias Co.) una nueva compañía de gafas de sol que quiere plantarle cara al gigante HAWKERS, aún somos jóvenes e inexpertos y necesitamos la ayuda de tod@s y cada uno de vosotr@s para la ¡¡revolución!!

Queremos REGALAR muchas gafas y colaborar con todo el mundo que nos tienda una mano.

Queremos ser la imagen de éste foro, ¡¡AYUDADNOS!!

Poneos en contacto con nosotros a través de contact@praiasco.com o por nuestras redes sociales Praias Co. (@praiasco) | Twitter 

¡Gracias a tod@s y que el espíritu Praiero esté siempre con tod@s ustedes!


----------



## niangari (26 Abr 2016)

Buenas noches a todos! Soy Nicolás, y soy de Argentina. Aprovecho este foro para presentarme en general, y contarles por qué estoy en Burbuja. Primero que nada, desde los 16 años que invierto en bolsa (trataré de sumar con lo que sé en aquel foro), y durante los últimos 4 años dirigí una firma de gestión de inversiones con base en Uruguay. Nuestro principal fondo hacía arbitraje en volatilidad con opciones (muy divertido, y nos fue rentable la mayoría del tiempo).

El año pasado decidí que debíamos dar un siguiente paso, ya que además de que la estrategia no estaba siendo rentable por varios meses, se sumó un viaje a Silicon Valley, a un evento donde pude sentarme y charlar con ejecutivos y el fundador del silicon Valley bank, y varios fondos de venture capital, donde el feedback básicamente fue, que estábamos compitiendo con bancos y que no había ningún componente que se podría eventualmente vender a otra firma por varias "X" (como están acostumbrados a ver allá).

En fin, aprendimos mucho esos años pero era moento de crecer. Cerramos el fondo, devolvimos el dinero a los inevrsores, y decidimos lanzar Quiena, apoyados en la experiencia de esos años. Un asesor en inversiones automatizado, y pensado para el mercado de habla hispana. Buscamos aprovechar la primera ola de asesores robóticos que empiezan a salir.

Hemos recibido inversión de riesgo, y subsidios acá en LATAM. Tenemos un buen equipo y nos estamos preparando para salir al mercado el próximo mes. Ha sido un camino ¡genial! Trabajar en software es muy distinto a trabajar puramente en finanzas, pero tuvimos la suerte de recibir apoyo de fondos importantes que nos guiaron mucho hacia estar listos para competir en el mercado (uno de los mayores apoyos vino de NXTP labs, no sé si los conozcan en España).

Les contaré sobre este proceso, aprendimos mucho que puede ser de utilidad a cualquiera que esté emprendiendo por su cuenta.

Sobre eso, he escrito mucho material sobre ese proceso y sobre en general inversiones, que suelo compartir en los foros que frecuento, y lo iré compartiendo acá! 

Creo que hice una buena introducción, pero siempre abierto a más preguntas. 

Nos estaremos "leyendo" seguido por acá. 

Saludos!


----------



## niangari (26 Abr 2016)

Buenas noches a todos! Soy Nicolás, y soy de Argentina. Aprovecho este foro para presentarme en general, y contarles por qué estoy acá. Primero que nada, participé muchos años de un foro de Argentina (Empresores), y últimamente ha perdido usuarios y no hay actividad como antes, por lo que estoy buscando otras comunidades donde compartir, ya que me fue de mucho valor. Sobre mí: Desde los 16 años que invierto en bolsa (trataré de sumar en el foro con lo que sé), y durante los últimos 4 años dirigí una firma de gestión de inversiones con base en Uruguay. Nuestro principal fondo hacía arbitraje en volatilidad con opciones (muy divertido, y nos fue rentable la mayoría del tiempo).

El año pasado decidí que debíamos dar un siguiente paso, ya que además de que la estrategia no estaba siendo rentable por varios meses, se sumó un viaje a Silicon Valley, a un evento donde pude sentarme y charlar con ejecutivos de y el fundador del silicon Valley bank, y varios fondos de venture capital, donde el feedback básicamente fue, que estábamos compitiendo con bancos y que no había ningún componente que se podría eventualmente vender a otra firma por varias "X" (como están acostumbrados a ver allá).

En fin, aprendimos mucho esos años pero era momento de crecer. Cerramos el fondo, devolvimos el dinero a los inversores, y decidimos lanzar Quiena, apoyados en la experiencia de esos años. Un asesor en inversiones automatizado, y pensado para el mercado de habla hispana. Buscamos aprovechar la primera ola de asesores robóticos que empiezan a salir.

Hemos recibido inversión de riesgo, y subsidios acá en LATAM. Tenemos un buen equipo y nos estamos preparando para salir al mercado el próximo mes. Ha sido un camino ¡genial! Trabajar en software es muy distinto a trabajar puramente en finanzas, pero tuvimos la suerte de recibir apoyo de fondos importantes que nos guiaron mucho hacia estar listos para competir en el mercado (uno de los mayores apoyos vino de NXTP labs, no sé si los conozcan).

Les contaré sobre este proceso, aprendimos mucho que puede ser de utilidad a cualquiera que esté emprendiendo por su cuenta.

Sobre eso, he escrito mucho material sobre ese proceso y sobre en general inversiones en bolsa, que suelo compartir en los foros que frecuento, y lo iré compartiendo acá! 

Creo que hice una buena introducción, pero siempre abierto a más preguntas. 

Nos estaremos "leyendo" seguido por acá. 

Saludos!


----------



## Joshman (4 May 2016)

*Me presento desde Granada.*

Buenas a todos. 

Estoy viendo que es un foro bastante activo y me ha dado el gusanillo de registrarme y debatir sanamente con vosotros en estos rincones. 

Soy de Granada. Me llamo José Miguel y tengo 29 años. 

*Ideología*

No tengo ninguna ideología política. Todos son perros de un mismo collar y todos somos víctimas de un plan maquiavélico establecido por unas cuantas personas a las que no les importa tampoco los partidos políticos que existan. Soy un poco bastante conspiranóico con ese tema, lo siento ienso: . 

Mi única ideología es que todos somos humanos y da igual el color, la raza, o de dónde provengamos. Todos somos un único ser con distintos vestidos de color, pero no por ello somos más poderosos que nadie. Todos debemos ayudar al prójimo. 

Hay una frase que dice: Divide y vencerás y desde arriba se encargan de separarnos constantemente y ahora en España (que hay 4 partidos) pues más todavía. 

*Personalidad*

Soy una persona que sigue mis instintos, mis sueños. Trato de ser el jefe de mi propia vida y trato de evitar que la vida me controle. Sueño con ser mi propio jefe y no quiero sentirme manipulado por nadie o ver que mi trabajo sirve sólo para perjudicarme y en cambio llenar los bolsillos de la otra persona. He vivido eso en carne propia y ahí abrí los ojos. 

9 años estuve en el núcleo fuerte de una empresa y vi cómo la mala gestión de un empresario me hizo abrir los ojos y descubrir quién era yo. 

He nacido en una familia humilde y tengo el lema de la avaricia rompe el saco. Otro lema que tengo es que cuando algo pinta muy bonito, huye. 

No soy una persona prepotente y pido disculpas de ante mano por si hay malentendidos con algunos de mis comentarios, pues soy bastante pasional cuando hablo de ciertos temas. Nunca insultaré a nadie y espero el mismo respeto hacia mis comentarios aunque parezcan ridículos o sin fundamentos. Para eso estoy aquí, para hacer más rico mi conocimiento con vuestra sabiduría. 

*Propósitos *

Espero de aquí a un tiempo ser dueño de mi negocio. Ahora me estoy formando para ello. 

Me veréis por todos los rincones de este foro. He estudiado Administración y finanzas. Ahora estoy haciendo un máster de Asesoriamiento contable, fiscal y laboral. Espero descubrir grandes conocimientos en este foro. Un saludo y hasta la próxima. Si queréis saber más de mi preguntadme cosas. 

Trataré de aportar toda la sabiduría que pueda y aprender lo máximo de vosotros.


----------



## adrianmu (9 May 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Mi nombres es Adrián. Tengo 23 años y soy Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones.

Siempre me he considerado una persona bastante emprendedora. A los 14-15 años comencé a sentir curiosidad por cómo funcionaban los foros y webs que visitaba, por lo que empecé a investigar y aprender por mi cuenta cómo crear webs sencillas: wordpress, smf, phpbb, etc.

Poco a poco esa curiosidad fue convirtiéndose en pasión, y fueron surgiendo algunos proyectos interesantes:

- Pezeta: un blog tecnológico que escribía donde aprendí mucho sobre el funcionamiento del mundo de la prensa. Los departamentos de prensa de algunas empresas tecnológicas confiaban en mi para el análisis de sus productos, me invitaban a eventos, etc.

- Divúlgame: comencé la universidad y dejé un poco aparcado mi faceta periodística, pero cómo no puedo estar sin proyecto, me lancé a la aventura con Divúlgame, un agregador de enlaces de divulgación científica con una cierta repercusión nacional y en países latinoamericanos. Paralelamente al agregador, surgió un blog colaborativo de traducciones de artículos de divulgación.

- Yabber: Este es el último proyecto en el que estoy trabajando. Se trata de una comunidad de comunidades, que intenta unir la organización y diversidad de los foros con la inmediatez y accesibilidad de las redes sociales. Para los que conozcan reddit, sigue la filosofía de subcomunidades del mismo, pero modernizado y enfocado a los posts que podemos encontrar en los foros. Ahora después quiero abrir un post presentando Yabber un poco más en profundidad.

Un saludo, Adrián.


----------



## Grupo Bianco (23 May 2016)

Buenos días a todos!

Nos presentamos: somos una asesoría situada en Fuengirola (Málaga). Ofrecemos asesoramiento laboral, fiscal, contable, jurídico y de marketing a empresas y autónomos. También nos desenvolvemos en el marco de los seguros y ofrecemos servicios de consultoría. Buscamos lo mejor para nuestros clientes, y sobre todo, facilitar su vida profesional. Trabajamos generalmente con negocios pequeños y autónomos, además de gente joven que inicia un proyecto y no sabe hacia dónde tirar ni cómo. Para aquellos que se encuentren en esta situación, ejercemos el papel de guía y los orientamos por el mejor camino que les permita alcanzar sus objetivos. Les guiamos durante todo el proceso de alta de la sociedad (o el autónomo), buscamos todas aquellas ayudas disponibles en función de la situación del cliente, llevamos las cuentas al día, realizamos un estudio de marketing sobre cómo mejorar la imagen corporativa, analizamos los seguros que mejor se adaptan a ellos, seleccionamos el personal necesario para cubrir una vacante y gestionamos todo el tema laboral.
¡Sí, hacemos de todo! Nuestra misión es ayudar a todos aquellos que tengan un negocio a que éste funcione correctamente en todas sus parcelas.

Por ello, hemos decidido incluirnos en este foro tan activo para que nos conozcáis mejor y poder resolver todas vuestras dudas! Y si necesitáis saber de nosotros más a fondo, sólo tenéis que preguntar 

Un saludo!

Atte, Grupo Bianco


----------



## Grupo serADex (25 May 2016)

*PRESENTACION DE MI EMPRESA-Grupo serADex*

Grupo serADex, es una asosoria para emprendedores y autonomos.

En la pagina web: Asesoría administrativa | Servicios de gestión contable | Gestión de despachos - ..:: Grupo SerADex ::.. encontraran toda la infomacion y si tienen alguna duda o sugerencia escribirnos a gruposeradex@outlook.es


----------



## Aserline Asesores (1 Jun 2016)

Aquí os dejo un enlace de profesionales para la constitución de empresa o alta de autonomos. Si necesitais asesoramiento en este tipo de temas, consulte con nuestros expertos en mercantil.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (1 Jun 2016)

Hola, somos el grupo mostacho, y nos dedicamos a ver patentes, quedarnos con la idea, y después, una mierda para el inventor y nosotros nos forramos con su patente antes de patentarla. Un negocio redondo. No invertimos nada y nos estamos forrando...
Ya sabes, querido forero, si tienes un buen invento, llama a:
_ Patentes mostacho, claridad y transparencia un cacho.
Mas info en: www.patentesmostacho.orj.
gracias y saludos cordiales.
Firmado: Mostacho.
email: comercialtomonota@mostacho.orj


----------



## qe12 (1 Jun 2016)

Resultan graciosos los emperdedores que se han tragado la propaganda neoliberal, je


----------



## Hermeregildo (6 Jun 2016)

Nosotros estamos dándole al proyecto desde hace un año. Lo primero fue alquilarnos una oficina virtual para nuestra empresa. Una opción poco conocida que te permite domiciliar tu sociedad donde te de la gana. Oficina virtual para alquilar, amplios servicios en foroMagno. De esta forma hemos abarato costes fijos y continuamos trabajando cada uno en casa. La idea de Mostacho no tiene desperdicio, y realmente hay gente que las hace, pero incluso para copiar tienes que ser bueno, no vale cualquiera.


----------



## Integer (6 Jun 2016)

Hola!

Pues yo estoy con una tienda de nutrición deportiva online. Si alguien quiere algo, privado, y miramos un descuento!


----------



## ivano19 (7 Jun 2016)

Buenas! Yo tengo una empresa en la que vendemos todo tipo de *material de embalaje*, sobretodo para las ecommerces, pero vendemos a todo tipo de empresas, materiales como *precintos, cajas de cartón, film, burbujas, sobres, tubos para envíos, flejes*.... esta es nuestra página web: www.topembalaje.com si necesitáis cualquier cosa ya sabéis, incluso por mensaje os podría hacer algún descuento  Un saludo!


----------



## vanesamsa (8 Jun 2016)

GSP le ofrece el mejor y más completo software para su cibercafé, sitio web o sistema de agentes (Slots, Casino, Deportes, Póker, Carreras, Bingo y soluciones a la medida). Contamos con plataforma multi-moneda y un sistema administrativo muy simple de utilizar! GANANCIA GARANTIZADA!
Contáctenos a través de nuestro correo: info@gamingsoftprovider.com
Conviértase en su propio jefe!


----------



## Hastati (28 Jun 2016)

Hola a todos, me presento. No soy un emprendedor en sentido estricto pero estoy siempre trajinando en este mundillo por lo que emprender, lo que se dice emprender, no paro. Saludos a todos, nos iremos conociendo.


----------



## RandomWalk (30 Jun 2016)

Buenas. Yo soy emprendedor de pensamiento, palabra y omisión. Omisión porque todavía no he lanzado nada pero tengo 1000 ideas. Soy funcionario con mucho tiempo y bastante ahorrado y estoy dándole vueltas a muchas cosas. Últimamente me paso las horas haciendo planes de empresa. He hecho un máster en emprendeduría y domino contabilidad y marketing guerrilla. Estoy buscando oportunidades con ROI>10% y por ahora solo he visto hostelería. 

Espero que podamos sacar provecho mutuo del foro. Un saludo.


----------



## dalloway (31 Jul 2016)

Hola... 

Aunque ya estuve participando en el foro, me presento. 

Soy autónomo emprendedor hace un par de años, luego de más de una década en consultoría y comercio internacional en empresas medianas y grandes tanto en España como en Asia. 

Tenemos (plural, somos dos personas, aunque yo solo full time) una empresa que diseña, fabrica y vende joyería y relojería con marca propia. Actualmente nuestros mercados tanto de abastecimiento como de venta están fuera de España, y en gran parte fuera de Europa, y vamos avanzando bastante rápido, a decir verdad. 

Vivimos en España, en Madrid. Aunque no sé por cuánto tiempo :-D

Ya nos veremos en los distintos temas ;-) 

Un saludo. 

D.


----------



## JudyB (2 Ago 2016)

*¡Saludos a todos!*

En preparación para el lanzamiento de mi libro en Amazon, he preparado una serie de regalos para aumentar mi audiencia, y los quiero compartir con ustedes.

Todas las personas que participen al final del sorteo recibirán gratuitamente mi libro sobre como aumentar la abundancia en tu vida. 

Sólo les pido a cambio que por favor lo recomienden en sus redes sociales y con sus amigos.

_Primer Premio:_ *Una tarjeta de Regalo (Gift Card) de $50 USD de Amazon*

_Segundo Premio:_ *¡Tres libros para mejorar tus finanzas para siempre!*

*- Piensa y Hazte Rico (Napoleon Hill)
- Padre Rico, Padre Pobre (Robert Kiyosaki)
- Las Cuatro leyes de la Prosperidad (Edene Gaines)*

Para participar, simplemente llena los datos en este enlace:
Gana $50 USD Tarjeta de Regalo Amazon y 3 Libros Sobre Abundancia

¡Mucha Suerte!
Elvis D Beuses

www.alcanzatussuenos.com


----------



## Txanete (4 Ago 2016)

*Estudio de viabilidad*

Hola, somos un matrimonio joven, yo con creatividad y ella con habilidad para las manualidades y trabajos artesanales con unos acabados mas que decentes. Como mi media ahora mismo está en paro por querer optar a algo mejor y con la aspiración de llevar a cabo nuestras ideas sin limitaciones por objetivos de una tercera empresa, nos planteamos ofrecer un servicio en el cual el cliente busque algo para obsequiar a otra/s persona/s, de la/s cual/es nos informe sobre sus gustos, aficiones o cualquier detalle que pueda ayudar a que el/los obsequiado/s tengan algo especial, original y personalizado. 

Por nuestra parte, ciñéndonos al presupuesto marcado por el cliente y tras analizar la información que el cliente nos de y la que nosotros obtengamos, estudiaríamos cada caso para entregar algo que fuese mas emotivo, especial, llamémoslo "X", que algo genérico que podríamos localizar en cualquier tienda.

Disponemos de recursos para intentarlo, primero como un hobby del cual comprobemos la aceptación de nuestros productos / creaciones en el mercado, aceptando que bien puede tener salida o no tenerla, no es problema. Somos perseverantes, tratamos de que nuestros méritos se basen en la satisfacción del cliente al entregarle un trabajo bien hecho y estamos motivados para llevarlo a cabo.

Nuestro ámbito de aplicación sería regalos para parejas, amigos y/o familia, detalles para bodas, bautizos y/o comuniones, decoraciones, arreglos, etc.

Partimos de la idea de crear un blog e ir insertando en el nuestras creaciones para tener una carta de presentación y vamos en busca de ideas y experiencias que nos puedan beneficiar.

Gracias.


----------



## Bisasi (22 Ago 2016)

Hola soy Borja, 20 años.
Este año empiezo a recolectar nueces de una plantación de unos 300 nogales que de una calidad excelente, la gente que las prueba dice que son las mejores y son totalmente ecológicas. Cuando tenga mas tiempo y den fruto los más de 2000 nogales que hay plantados crearé una empresa y les pondré el certificado ecológico. Si hay alguien interesado en comprar que me mande un mensaje privado.
Soy del norte de Burgos (límite con País Vasco)
Un saludo a todos


----------



## dropspain (25 Ago 2016)

Hola a todos! 
Como soy emprendedor me presento en este post.
Me dedico al mundo de la informática e internet. 
Espero leeros mucho.
Saludos!


----------



## kobe84 (31 Ago 2016)

*Web para emprendedores y pymes*

Buenas, me llamo Dani y estoy buscando gente con la que colaborar. Quisiera compartir con vosotros una web de ofertas que voy a lanzar el 1 de Octubre. Es gratis anunciarse y el único requisito es ofrecer un descuento interesante para que quien quiera pueda fidelizar clientes.

La web es simplebonus.com y no tiene ánimo de lucro.

Cualquier consulta podeis escribirme por MP. 

Gracias por este subforo!

Saludos.


----------



## AlexTBX (7 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos,

Me llamo Alex. Nos hemos juntado varias personas del sector informático y hemos diseñado una solución innovadora para que las pequeñas empresas puedan olvidarse de los problemas informáticos a un precio muy asequible.

Nuestra solución incluye un servidor que cuenta con tecnologías punteras que hoy solamente se encuentran en las grandes empresas.

Nuestro objetivo es llevar informática avanzada de mucha calidad a las pequeñas empresas a muy buen precio.

Si os interesa la idea os dejo un enlace a nuestra web para que podáis ver en que consiste nuestra solución:

Servicio Informático para PYMEs - https://www.tbx.es
También disponemos de blog informático - https://blog.tbx.es

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo y un saludo!


----------



## sancho84 (27 Sep 2016)

Hola a todos !!

Tras un tiempo leyendo algún que otro hilo, me he decidido a registrarme, aunque me da algo de palo presentarme jeje.
Me llamo Nacho y poco que contar, hace unos meses di el paso e hice lo que llaman "ponerme por mi cuenta"
Sector, pues en uno que veo hay bastantes personas por aquí, la informática, diseño web, etc.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## riviher (18 Oct 2016)

Buenas a todos, aquí otro insensato que quiere participar en el robo por parte del estado en la cuota de autónomo en una humilde tienda online...

Como voy a empezar una actividad me paso por aquí a ver si me podéis ayudar con unas cuantas dudas antes de pasarme por la gestoría.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## aps2710 (2 Nov 2016)

Hola que tal? encantado de acudir a este foro, llevo meses leyendo cosas bajo la sombra. Trabajo como abogado ocasional, cuando hay trabajo jajaj.
Saludos


----------



## GarciaBarbon (29 Nov 2016)

Es aqui donde uno se presenta?

LLevo tiempo en el foro, y fui empresario. Pero me fue muy mal... Ahora soy ¡Opositor!!

No se si es aquí donde uno cuenta su vida, porlo que me ha ocurrido , tela... Y si me meto a opositar, es porque no hay trabajo en el sector privado. ni pelas para montar otro negocio...

---------- Post added 29-nov-2016 at 22:30 ----------

Por si alguien le interesa , tuve un Laboratorio de ensayos


----------



## comerciante (30 Nov 2016)

Yo soy comercial por cuenta ajena y quiero iniciar algún proyecto empresarial. Conozco este foro de hace bastante, llegué incluso a estar registrado pero dada mi mala cabeza no recuerdo ni el nombre de usuario ni el mail (fue hace años...), así que aquí estamos.

De momento tengo muchísimas dudas, no sé si es mejor comprar un local pidiendo la mitad a crédito mientras sigo trabajando, si montar algo todo alquilado... en fin, cuestión de verlo.


----------



## JoseTass (6 Dic 2016)

Muy buenas me presento,

Me llamo Jose y tengo una pequeña consultoría de diseño web en Pamplona.

Además de eso también trabajo como consultor de SEO y SEM. Administro cuentas de Google Adwords para clientes enfocadas a conversiones así como también de Facebook Ads enfocadas de igual manera a conseguir clientes potenciales. 

Si alguno del foro necesita o quiere atraer clientes desde Facebook o de Google y necesita ayuda, que no dude en ponerse en contacto conmigo a través del foro o de mi web: 

 [url]www.josetassias.com [/url]

Saludos


----------



## Leyla (23 Dic 2016)

Buenas,

Me he registrado en el foro porque llevo 4 años planificando posibles negocios, sobretodo online, y tengo un entorno poco "empresario" a mi alrededor que pueda contarme sus vivencias por lo que me siento falta de información y creo que aquí puedo aprender bastante. 

Creo que hoy en día es "fácil" crear un negocio (que no mantenerlo y que funcione) y por eso hay un % muy alto de fracasos, porque hay mucha gente que se lanza al vacío sin saber y prueban a ver que tal... yo no tengo miedo al fracaso pero tampoco quiero lanzarme sin estudiar bien todos los aspectos...

Nos leemos!!


----------



## Cheo (3 Ene 2017)

Este es mi primer mensaje en el foro, aunque llevo bastante tiempo leyendóos. No soy emprendedor, pero estoy formándome y preparándome para serlo espero que dentro de 2 años como mucho. Quiero hacer las cosas bien desde la base, aunque sé que cometeré errores a los cuáles llamaré lecciones.

Mi proyecto tiene que ver con el Marketing Digital.


----------



## Desesperanzado (3 Ene 2017)

Montando tienda online dropshipping sobre productos deportivos y suplementación.


----------



## beta_trueba (4 Ene 2017)

Buenas tardes

Pues al igual que el resto de compañero me gustaría presentarme y poder aportar mi granito de arena en este foro.

Yo como muchos de por aquí soy empresario, me dedico a dirigir academias y en la actualidad tengo 5, todas propias y repartidas por diversas provincias de España.


----------



## bloody_sunday (4 Ene 2017)

Hola me llaman body (o me llamaban) soy proxeneta y dispongo de 5 pisos de citas (ya sabéis...) busco carne fresca que quiera ganar 4000 pavos al mes libres de impuestos o mas según como te lo montes, valga la redundancia. Me gusta emprender desde jovencillo siempre he tenido chicas trabajando ahora también quiero ampliarlo a chaperos también , así que ya sabéis si quieres un curro y quieres hacer lo mismo que te hace el gobierno a ti no lo dudes llámame y los primeros meses taras libre de impuestos y de ostias (nunca mejor dixo, pero solo unos meses) luego no te aseguro nada..
preguntar en nuestra web PNE( Proxenetas Nuevos Emprendedores). sin acritud


----------



## llizo (7 Ene 2017)

Muy buenas!
me presento.
Soy de los que les gusta comprar a mayoristas y vender.. comercio eléxtrónico, o cualquier otro medio.

Por ahora quiero ver que aprendo de los fieras de este foro..
Saludos!


----------



## extremeñopuro (9 Ene 2017)

*Tienda Productos Extremeños*

Tengo un amigo con una tienda online de productos extremeños de gran calidad a buenos precios.
La tienda es La Verata Barata - Productos Gourmet Extremeños


----------



## VanaConde (14 Feb 2017)

*Hola a tod@s*

Hola a tod@s!!

Acabo de encontrar este foro por casualidad,somos emprendedores españoles que acaban de montar empresa en China con sede en España,experta en compras en el gigante asiatico.

Si necesitas fabricar o importar tus productos desde china a España,te asesoramos,buscamos el producto,controlamos la calidad y lo gestionamos todo por ti..

Un saludo!


----------



## Asturleones (17 Feb 2017)

Hola!

Me acabo de registrar, no he emprendido nada aún, pero solo leyendo este hilo de presentaciones ya se le ocurren a uno bastantes ideas.

Saludos


----------



## D.M. service (21 Feb 2017)

*Licencias de obra y apertura*

Si está pensando en coger un local, necesita no solo asesores jurídicos y económicos, sino también urbanísticos, ya que cada vez los trámites con los ayuntamientos y comunidades es más complicado y especializado. No dude en contactarnos y le ayudaremos en todo el proceso.
D.M. Service Asesoramiento Urbanistico, S.L. es una empresa de confección y tramitación de proyectos técnicos, para licencias municipales de apertura, obras. Proyectos para autorizaciones de industria de instalaciones eléctricas, incendios, agua y sanitarias. Como certificados energéticos y peritaciones.
Puede informarse en nuestros teléfonos: 917756082 y 656333709 
como por mail : info@dmserviceas.com
como por web: Licencias de Apertura, Registro Industrial, Planes especiales urbanisticos, electricidad, calefaccion, fontaneria, peritaje


----------



## M18 (1 Mar 2017)

hola,

uno más....


----------



## El Gafas (6 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos!!!!

De perdidos al rio o from lost to the river


----------



## ElinSamia (18 Mar 2017)

hola chicos/as Soy Sam y soy nueva aqui


----------



## raulsanz46 (20 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos!soy Raúl y hace poco he abierto un bar de tapas en Berlin


----------



## orzalaga (20 Mar 2017)

Hola a todos soy Julio Cesar y soy un emprendendor desde hace 6 años en varios proyectos los cuales van creciendo día a día. Bienvenido todos los temas de emprendimiento. 

Enviado desde mi SM-A500M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luismarple (20 Mar 2017)

Hola amigos, me llamo Adolfo y también he montado un tinglado, en Munich, el 24 de febrero, pero de 1920. A ver cómo me va...


----------



## zaqueon (25 Mar 2017)

Me presento como emprendedor desde que tenía 18 años (en 2008).
Solo he currado para otros de los 16 a los 18. En telepizza, como buen estudiante pobre.:rolleye:


----------



## lomarc (28 Mar 2017)

Aquí otro emprendedor de negocios online! Offline menos... Para lo que necesiteis aquí me podeis encontrar!


----------



## Pablo de Carcrash (29 Mar 2017)

Hola soy Pablo, nuevo en el foro.

Quiero presentar mi empresa, que será útil para todos aquellos usuarios del foro que han sufrido un accidente. 

Se llama Carcrash y somos expertos en indemnizaciones por accidente de tráfico. En nuestra web encontraréis una utilidad para calcular vuestra indemnización que os corresponde por algún accidente de tráfico.

Espero que os sea útil.

Saludos!


----------



## Manny manitas (29 Mar 2017)

me presento...un electricista con intención de ponerse como autónomo en sus ratos libres.


----------



## Roddz14 (5 Abr 2017)

Hola! Soy emprendedor trabajando en una compañía de software. Buscando aprender más sobre este mundo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tons of Latunes (6 Abr 2017)

Los tags :XX: cabrones


----------



## badadron (7 Abr 2017)

Buenos días:

Necesitaría contactar con un instructor de piloto de drones (RPAS) para poner negocio. Un saludo.


----------



## daniels (9 Abr 2017)

hola buenas tardes!!!
soy un emprendedor ,que intenta sobrevivir ,,,jejeme dedico a la hosteleria!!!
un saludo y espero aportar lo que buenamente pueda!!

---------- Post added 09-abr-2017 at 19:16 ----------

buenas ,te podria hacer una pregunta sobre un contador digital??
no me aclaro.....

---------- Post added 09-abr-2017 at 19:18 ----------




Manny manitas dijo:


> me presento...un electricista con intención de ponerse como autónomo en sus ratos libres.



buenas tardes!!!
te podria hacer una pregunta sobre un contador digital??
no me aclaro con la lectura,o este proximo mes mejor sera que venda sangre jejejejej

tengo un sagecom cx1000 prime,,,


----------



## Fapoto (15 Abr 2017)

Hola!

Actualmente trabajo por cuenta ajena pero tengo mis proyectos abiertos (es más, en mi empresa se fomenta).

Dispongo de un negocio de componentes móviles de segunda mano verificados.

Si alguien está interesado hablamos encantado!


----------



## Futuroscuro (20 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos!

Trabajo por la mañana por cuenta ajena, y por la tarde-noche en mi propio proyecto. Hago fotografía comercial y de productos para empresas. Por ahora estoy en los inicios pero parece que tiene buena pinta el asunto, a pesar de los tiempos en los que estamos. 

Espero aportar al foro y si alguien necesita algo ya sabe!


----------



## Jandri84 (20 Abr 2017)

Estoy buscando una persona experta en publicidad y marketing para empezar desde cero conmigo una empresa que estoy en proceso de fundar en Valencia.¿Alguien?. Si hay alguien interesad@ que me escriba por privado. Gracias


----------



## sandrallu (22 Abr 2017)

damnit dijo:


> gran subforo! yo no soy emprendedor de profesión, pero quizá algún día me lance. Estoy hasta los cojones de aguantar a jefes inútiles (pa inútil ya me basto yo) y de trepas y correveidiles... yeha!!!!




Si algún día decides emprender y decirle a tu jefe que si sabe contar que no cuente más contigo contáctame, puede que te interese lo que te pueda contar. 
Sandra Lluesma Soler.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 22:43 ----------

Buenas noches a todos. Soy Sandra Lluesma y me dedico a la creación de empresas. Si alguien está interesado en saber más que me contacte por privado. Gracias.


----------



## edgardoseguros (23 Abr 2017)

Hola a todos!

Yo soy Edgardo, trabajo en seguros bien especializados en empresas y negocios en general. Hace poco lanzamos un nuevo sitio con un blog lleno de respuestas a las inquietudes mas típicas a la hora de contratar un seguro para el negocio. Pueden visitarlo aquí en Elegir Seguro. Cualquier duda me pueden escribir o contactar a través de él. Un saludo grande a todos!


----------



## Guillermo Fuentes (12 May 2017)

Muy buenas compañeros,

Yo he emprendido en Internet y os dejo por aquí por si a alguien le puede interesar el por qué decidí emprender. 

Emprender en Internet, mi camino | Guillermo Fuentes

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (12 May 2017)

Guillermo Fuentes dijo:


> Muy buenas compañeros,
> 
> Yo he emprendido en Internet y os dejo por aquí por si a alguien le puede interesar el por qué decidí emprender.
> 
> ...



Por hacer una crítica constructiva, para ser diseñador web tienes una página bastante.... Sobria.

Es como la peluquera con raices de 2 centímetros, puede que sea buena peluquera, pero no da buen rollo. Cúrrate un poco más la página.

A los consultores SEO siempre les pregunto lo mismo: si eres consultor SEO cómo es que tu página no aparece entre los primeros resultados si pongo en google "consultor SEO"?


----------



## rodricmh (9 Jun 2017)

*Consultora EY (Madrid)*

Buenas! Os agradezco que entréis al enlace y me VOTÉIS. Estoy en la fase final del concurso Elevator Pitch de la consultora EY y me gustaría aprovecharlo aunque el video no lo preparé, ni pensé que llegaría aquí ni mucho menos.
Pero ya que estamos vamos a por ello no? 
Quiero ver de lo que soy capaz con esta oportunidad, y abrir mi mente para en un futuro cercano emprender y seguir adelante
Mil gracias a todos!

Página no encontrada | EY - Building the future

Aunque ponga Página no encontrada, el enlace es el correcto, os saldrá mi cara y le tendréis que dar a VOTAR si queréis. Muchísimas gracias!!!!


----------



## luismarple (9 Jun 2017)

rodricmh dijo:


> Buenas! Os agradezco que entréis al enlace y me VOTÉIS. Estoy en la fase final del concurso Elevator Pitch de la consultora EY y me gustaría aprovecharlo aunque el video no lo preparé, ni pensé que llegaría aquí ni mucho menos.
> Pero ya que estamos vamos a por ello no?
> Quiero ver de lo que soy capaz con esta oportunidad, y abrir mi mente para en un futuro cercano emprender y seguir adelante
> Mil gracias a todos!
> ...



No voté al chiki chiki para eurovisión te voy a votar a ti!


----------



## Accigest (30 Jun 2017)

Nos presentamos,

somos Accigest, empresa especializada en indemnizaciones de accidentes de tráfico. Contamos con los mejores abogados especialistas de este sector, siempre dando al cliente una atención y ayuda óptimas.

Saludos!


----------



## trampantojo (12 Jul 2017)

Bueno,aunque llevo unos días en el foro,postrando algunas cosillas,me presento.

Soy funcionario de carrera, desde hace 15 años. Antes trabajé en el sector de la hostelería y restauración.(telepolla incluido). Pero siempre he tenido la vena emprendedora y no descarto montar algún negociete que pueda mejorar mi triste calidad de vida.

También soy piloto privado de avión

Un saludo a todos los forer@s


----------



## SkullCoop (13 Jul 2017)

Buenos días, 

Me presento, estamos creando una pequeña cooperativa de telecomunicaciones, a ver si hay suerte y podemos flotar en el mundo de los emprendedores.

Muchas gracias


----------



## SanchyPB (17 Jul 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Feliz de haber encontrado este foro.

Yo me dedico al marketing web. Al día de hoy tengo un negocio de publicidad online para trabajadores en Uruguay. Nos está yendo muy bien por suerte, en estos 3 años pasamos de 0 a 70.000 dolares de facturacion anual de los cuales el 70% es ganancia.
El siguiente paso es replicar el negocio en otros países.

Me uní al foro principalmente porque el rubro en el que estoy no me interesa realmente, estoy buscando emprender en algún otro rubro. Lo que más me interesa es demostrarme a mi mismo que no fue solo ESE negocio, sino que puedo crear otros y mejores.

También recientemente abrí un sitio sobre emprendedurismo, marketing y finanzas para poder ir compartiendo lo que he aprendido y voy aprendiendo.

Con muchas ganas de aprender de todos y compartir conocimientos


----------



## lacasadeltocado (26 Jul 2017)

*forero con 5 empresas*

Hola a todos he creado 5 empresas y algunas online como la de mi firma, solo aconsejo que se trabajen muchas horas y con calidad, el secreto no es otro.

tengo abierto
- óptica
- farmacia
- centro dietético
- otro centro dietético
- distribución variada de parafarmacia
- vente de accesorios online


----------



## Joseliko_85 (28 Jul 2017)

Buenas que tal.... llegué por aquí buscando tema muy quebradero de recargo de equivalencia...y bueno
En breve montare una juguetería por Barcelona,ya comentaré más datos en cuanto tiempo este previsto.

Saludos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alejandro457 (3 Ago 2017)

*Buenas tardes amigos emprendedores, soy de Venezuela, y estoy en la búsqueda de personas o empresas interesadas en adquirir un producto de mi país con mano de obra nacional y de buena calidad, cualquier insumo, materia prima, servicio, comida, vestimenta entre otros. Debido a que la moneda aqui no vale mucho es buena opción para los extranjeros comprar aquí porque sale las económico, yo recibiría el pedido y hago el envió al país solicitado, cualquier información extra pónganse en contacto conmigo, esta es mi manera de emprender y ayudar a mi país a la vez gracias.*


----------



## Ingenieria3dsevilla (21 Ago 2017)

*Empresa de formación en Sevilla*

Presentación.

Somos una ingeniería dedicada a la fabricación de piezas por impresión 3d y formación presencial y online 
cursos en sevilla
cursos bonificados
formación para empresas


----------



## jesus_ex (22 Ago 2017)

Buenas a todos, 
Tengo montada una jugueteria y una academia. 
Una lleva ya un tiempo y la otra unos meses de vida. 
Gracias al foro y a los que más participáis por aclararme ciertas dudas. 
Saludos! 

Enviado desde mi CHC-U01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariads (24 Ago 2017)

Hola!

Yo colaboro con una empresa llamada Dormia, se dedican a la venta de colchones online y tienen diversos tipos, especializados en colchones viscoelásticos. También venden otros productos como almohadas, bases de camas, pufs, ropa de cama, etc.


----------



## Empresauriostv (28 Ago 2017)

Buenas, ¿Alguien vende en Amazon FBA? Yo empecé este mes y aquí grabé un video en mi canal de yotube sobre mi experiencia. Nuestro primer mes vendiendo en Amazon FBA (+1000 Si les interesa, suscríbanse para + videos sobre emprendimiento!  Muchas gracias


----------



## lauramelendi (28 Ago 2017)

Hola. Vi en en Facebook un post sobre esta nueva comunidad SEO llamada Linkknights.com - alguien la conoce?


----------



## FranEgea (30 Ago 2017)

Hola, soy Fran de Sevilla y tengo una Imprenta Online con servicio de entrega en 24 horas, aunque llevamos ya varios años siempre se están aprendiendo cosas nuevas. 
Cada vez tenemos que ser más los emprendedores para impulsar la economía de nuestra zona.
Un saludo y nos leemos


----------



## Futuroscuro (2 Sep 2017)

Este es un hilo de publicidad, la mayoría tienen 2 o 3 mensajes registrados el mismo día del mensaje. Pensaba que el hilo era de foreros emprendedores, no un hilo de publicidad online.


----------



## Gimena (7 Sep 2017)

Somos Printsome y nos dedicamos a la impresión y personalización de camisetas, actualmente estamos en el Reino Unido y en España!!! Si necesitas personalizar tus prendas para tus eventos ya sabes donde encontrarnos!! Personalizacion de camisetas


----------



## Señor García Marketing (28 Sep 2017)

*Emprendedor Diseño de Páginas web*

Buenas días me gustaría presentarnos somos Señor García somos una agencia de marketing y diseño web, estamos empezando por lo que ofrecemos precios muy económicos.

También somos una agencia marketing digital en Madrid ofrecemos servicios SEO, redes sociales....

Os ayudaremos en todo lo que podamos.


----------



## Cuantic (10 Ene 2018)

¿Buscas un programa de gestión o ERP?

En Cuantic ® llevamos 10 años ampliando nuestro programa con las necesidades de miles de empresas, integrando todo de una forma lógica y ordenada dentro del proceso de gestión de la empresa.

Cuantic ® es:

Un programa de gestión completo, con todo lo que debe tener un buen programa de este tipo, y también con funcionalidades que no están presentes en ningún otro programa del mercado.
Un ERP, que ayuda a las empresas a planificar sus recursos de una forma eficiente, y de forma totalmente integrada con la gestión.
Un CRM, que tiene todas las herramientas para controlar la relación con el cliente y mejorarla.
Control de gastos, que permite introducir desde una comisión bancaria hasta una nómina.
Control de tesorería, para controlar incluso los movimientos de bancos y cajas.
Y mucho más: TPV, Reparaciones, Alquileres, Órdenes de trabajo, Logística, Calidad, Sincronización de sucursales, ...
Un puente hacia la contabilidad, generando todos los asientos contables y exportándolos a distintos programas de contabilidad.
Pregúntanos sin compromiso, te informaremos de todas las características que te pueden ayudar a dar una solución a las necesidades de tus clientes.

Tienes más información en nuestra web www.cuantic.es y también en nuestro teléfono 986 33 02 02.

comercial@cuantic.es


----------



## Sam2528 (10 Ene 2018)

hola yo soy abogado pero actualmente estoy emprendiendo en el mercado de divisas es un placer


----------



## RODBags (14 Ene 2018)

Hola a todos,

Os presento la marca que he fundado, se tratan de mochilas hechas a mano en España de alta calidad.
Todos los componentes son manufacturados en España y la mano de obra también es española.

La marca se llama *ROD Bags*. Os dejo las redes sociales para que si os gustan, le deis a "Seguir". 

Rodbags

Rodbags - Inicio | Facebook

ROD Bags (@rodbagsofficial) â€¢ Instagram photos and videos​
- BACKPACK HANDMADE IN SPAIN-​




*Precio: Dependiento del material la mochila oscila entre los 29.90€ a los 41.90€*

*DESCUENTO EXCLUSIVO DEL 20% PARA BURBUJA CÓDIGO: "BURBUJA20"*


Aquí dejo unas fotos para que opinéis. Para mas info quedo a vuestra disposición por Privado, o en las Redes Sociales.

*Si os gusta dadle 5 Estrellas al hilo*











































​


----------



## Low (22 Ene 2018)

Hola,

Soy de la zona de Levante, aunque he residido en varios países de la UE por motivos laborales. Acutalmente estoy intentando compaginar un negocio con un puesto de trabajo como asalariado.
Poco o nada puedo aportar, tuve una SL en España hace 17 años pero no me considero nadie que pueda dar consejos.

Saludos


----------



## blade666 (26 Ene 2018)

Low dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Soy de la zona de Levante, aunque he residido en varios países de la UE por motivos laborales. Acutalmente estoy intentando compaginar un negocio con un puesto de trabajo como asalariado.
> Poco o nada puedo aportar, tuve una SL en España hace 17 años pero no me considero nadie que pueda dar consejos.
> ...



Te puedo preguntar por cuanto te sale al mes mantener una SL a la vez que ser asalariado? Yo si vuelvo, es la única manera que veo de poder montarla, compaginándola a la vez con un trabajo que pague los impuestos confiscatorios que pide Hacienda tan solo por tenerla abierta.


----------



## claraguirre (31 Ene 2018)

Hola,

soy Clara, emprendedora de marketing online. Desde hace un tiempo llevo varios blogs que intento monetizar y a día de hoy la verdad es que me permite vivir.

Poco a poco iré consiguiendo los objetivos que tengo marcados.

Saludos


----------



## Tonipl (6 Feb 2018)

*En busca de emprendedores como yo! *

Buenas tardes a todos, hago este simple post para que aquellos emprendedores con ganas de invertir en algo que les apasiona, en este momento dicho FÚTBOL se pongan en contacto conmigo, tengo una gran oportunidad para todos ellos. Simplemente se necesita ver una simple conferencia, y abrir los ojos.
Un saludo a todos espero que quienes estén interesados contacten conmigo. 

Atentamente Toni


----------



## AngelinaCrossfit (13 Feb 2018)

Hola, es un placer estar en la burbuja y llegar a este hilillo de presentación.
Soy emprendedora, me encanta el deporte funcional y el mundo de las finanzas.
Espero aportar mis conocimientos. Gracias!!

Saludos desde Málaga


----------



## espartacomaster (22 Feb 2018)

Buenas a todos. Somos un grupo de colegas que iniciamos el proyecto en agosto de 2017 y tenemos lanzada una primera version de prueba. Nuestro proyecto es gooupp, y es una red social para emprendedores donde pueden interactuar con otros emprendedores, buscar nuevas ideas o exponer la tuya, usar un gestor de proyectos, resolver y plantear preguntas y dudas acerca del mundo del emprendimiento,etc...
gooupp.com es nuestra red social y Gooupp.es nuestra landing page.
Para cualquier duda tenemos disponible el siguiente correo: goouppes@gmail.com


----------



## PocoTú (23 Feb 2018)

Upps. Saludos.


----------



## pily36 (16 Mar 2018)

*hola a todos *

hola soy pily, 36 años, chilena. encontre este foro hace mucho tiempo, siempre lo leia, pero jamás me registre, ahora si lo hice.
soy una mujer muy organizada, tengo novio Argentino, me gustan los deportes, aprender ingles y viajar.


----------



## soyemprendedora (19 Mar 2018)

Hola a todos! Soy de España. Me gusta vuestro foro. Me encantaria aprender de vosotros. Gracias por aceptarme en el foro


----------



## alcorconita (25 Mar 2018)




----------



## synergy (14 May 2018)

Muy buenas,

soy synergy, un emprendedor con ganas de llevar a cabo proyectos. Cojo sitio


----------



## 1me (23 May 2018)

Buenas 

Soy un emigrante más trabajando en China, todavía no he emprendido, pero tengo algunas ideas de App que quiero hacerlas realidad a corto - medio plazo y tengo muchas preguntas (quizás aquí pueda encontrar respuestas!?). 

Algunas de éstas preguntas son:
- hacerme autónomo /crear una empresa antes? O durante si va dando beneficios? 
- dónde crearla? Ya que vivo en el extranjero. 

Se agradece cualquier consejo o recomendación - contacto. 

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Internacional (28 May 2018)

Primer mensaje. Buenas tardes a todos, 

Comercio internacional, Centroamérica. 

Saludos.


----------



## Internacional (29 May 2018)

1me dijo:


> Buenas
> 
> Soy un emigrante más trabajando en China, todavía no he emprendido, pero tengo algunas ideas de App que quiero hacerlas realidad a corto - medio plazo y tengo muchas preguntas (quizás aquí pueda encontrar respuestas!?).
> 
> ...



Quizá pueda informarse en la oficina económica y comercial de la embajada española en China. Daras con ella fácilmente en una busqueda en google y en páginas como ICEX.

Saludos.


----------



## 1me (30 May 2018)

Internacional dijo:


> Quizá pueda informarse en la oficina económica y comercial de la embajada española en China. Daras con ella fácilmente en una busqueda en google y en páginas como ICEX.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la información

saludos


----------



## Slevin_Kelevra (30 May 2018)

Buenas a todos!

Soy Javier, un emprendedor español que lleva desde los 20 años montando cosas. Ahora dejé todo para montar varias webs relacionadas con hoteles y turismo.

La verdad que estoy aprendiendo muchísimo sobre posicionamiento y ventas. Así que si alguien necesita ayuda sobre wordpress, seo o marketing, aquí estoy para ayudar!

Las webs que estoy construyendo ahora (tengo bastantes más) son:
Hoteles con Jacuzzi
Hoteles con toboganes
Hoteles con encanto

Ya que estoy me doy un poco de promo 

Y nada, lo dicho. Muchos años en este foro y ahora me da por meterme en esta sección que no sabía ni que existía. Ya os iré contando la evolución, aunque ahora es pronto.
Un saludo!


----------



## Artesanototal (18 Jun 2018)

Hola, soy Manuel, poseo junto a un par de compañeros un taller de cuero en Ubrique. Confeccionamos artículos en piel de Ubrique.
Queremos poner a la venta en este foro algunos de nuestros cinturones..

saludos


----------



## Tazas&Te (19 Jun 2018)

*Tazas&Te - Tienda online de tazas, tés e infusiones.*

Hola, acabo de abrir una nueva tienda online dedicada. 
Echad un vistazo y compartid con vuestros contactos. 
Gracias a todos!

www.tazasyte.es


----------



## Pilar Rubio (24 Jun 2018)

Gracias Calopez


----------



## Flautista (26 Jun 2018)

Hola, un saludo para todos


----------



## Nerblu (8 Jul 2018)

Slevin_Kelevra dijo:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Soy Javier, un emprendedor español que lleva desde los 20 años montando cosas. Ahora dejé todo para montar varias webs relacionadas con hoteles y turismo.
> 
> ...



Buscando nichos full :XX:


----------



## saysu (17 Jul 2018)

Pues yo tengo en marcha una plataforma online de asesoramiento y gestion de reparaciones de vehiculos y problemas asociados, con cobertura nacional, mis honorarios son inocuos economicamente para mis clientes, puedo dar presupuestos, ofrecer una segunda opinion tecnica y economica, mediacion y arbitraje en caso de problemas con garantias y facturas elevadas, cualquier consulta si los foreros lo estimais conveniente en la direccion de correo :
antoniomanuelh1964@gmail.com o wasapp 675 624 826 

creo que lo hago, aporta mucho valor a los que tienen que reparar sus vehiculos, comodidad, transparencia y mejor precio.-

Gracias por la iniciativa de este hilo.-


----------



## Lemavos (18 Jul 2018)

saysu dijo:


> Pues yo tengo en marcha una plataforma online de asesoramiento y gestion de reparaciones de vehiculos y problemas asociados, con cobertura nacional, mis honorarios son inocuos economicamente para mis clientes, puedo dar presupuestos, ofrecer una segunda opinion tecnica y economica, mediacion y arbitraje en caso de problemas con garantias y facturas elevadas, cualquier consulta si los foreros lo estimais conveniente en la direccion de correo :
> antoniomanuelh1964@gmail.com o wasapp 675 624 826
> 
> creo que lo hago, aporta mucho valor a los que tienen que reparar sus vehiculos, comodidad, transparencia y mejor precio.-
> ...



Monta un taller de reparación de vehículos y repáralos tu jiji


----------



## saysu (19 Jul 2018)

Gracias por tu asesoramiento, pero ya he pasado esa fase, la fundacion Caja Rural Castilla la Mancha, el programa de television emprende y otras instituciones han validado la idea, de todas formas si me cuentas tu experiencia en el terma y tu titulacion academica igual me lo replanteo.-

Hemos elaborado una guia con consejos para la reparacion de vehiculos que entendemos puede ser de utilidad, podeis verla en el siguiente enlace :

Guia tallercar2018

Por supuesto se admiten mas criticas constructivas y de las otras tambien.-

Gracias a todos.-


----------



## Lemavos (19 Jul 2018)

Tenemos escasez de oficiales en profesiones técnicas e industriales (como un taller mecánico de vehículos).

Necesitamos gente que quiera reparar vehículos , no gente que quiera gestionar a los que reparan los vehículos, por ser el ejemplo que usted trata.

No es nada personal, es una crítica constructiva a la sociedad que veo a mi alrededor.


----------



## saysu (20 Jul 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> Tenemos escasez de oficiales en profesiones técnicas e industriales (como un taller mecánico de vehículos).
> 
> Necesitamos gente que quiera reparar vehículos , no gente que quiera gestionar a los que reparan los vehículos, por ser el ejemplo que usted trata.
> 
> No es nada personal, es una crítica constructiva a la sociedad que veo a mi alrededor.



Este hilo va de presentar iniciativas empresariales y nuevos negocios, la nuestra es una mas, enfocada en el asesoramiento y gestion, la evolucion es imparable, y no considero que gestionar online problemas y necesidades de los usuarios, sea negativo, usted dice que necesita gente que quiera reparar y no gente que quiera gestionar, evidentemente es una opinion muy respetable, pero quizas otros tengan otra, y supongo que tiene la misma opinion sobre los comparadores de seguros, hoteles, viajes, etc,etc, estos servicios online, tambien son innecearios en su opinion.-

---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 12:17 ----------




Lemavos dijo:


> Tenemos escasez de oficiales en profesiones técnicas e industriales (como un taller mecánico de vehículos).
> 
> Necesitamos gente que quiera reparar vehículos , no gente que quiera gestionar a los que reparan los vehículos, por ser el ejemplo que usted trata.
> 
> No es nada personal, es una crítica constructiva a la sociedad que veo a mi alrededor.



En otro foro de esta magnifica plataforma hay opiniones sobre talleres y reparaciones muy interesantes, evidentemente en todos los gremios hay de todo, pero para ciertas personas poder planificar sus reparaciones online y con asesoramiento independiente puede facilitarles la vida, quizas ellos tengan una opinion diferente, el sol sale para todo el mundo ;


Son unos timadores. 
Mi mecánico de barrio me dice..... por ser tú, en caso contrario no. Yo gano dinero en las piezas. PEDAZO DE CABRóN.

Si tú me cobras en las horas, por qué también cobra en las piezas? Es un defraudador.... y lo hacen TODOS.

Además me dice, X pieza cuesta 100 euros e incluso te enseña la pieza..... 
TRUCO: Al final de mes o año..... le hacen un descuento al mecánico de 20% ó 50%.

Es una estafa.
Conozco aquí en vizcaya un taller de "arréglatelo tú mismo" ,me las coloca él, a precio de risa.
Además hablando con él, se ve que es honesto y honrado. 
Qué gustazo, no ser engañado.

Ejemplo:
Tubo de escape final en taller: 500 euros me dijeron.
Comprando en internet 60 euros + 20 euros por colocarlo
(soy muy inútil de mecánico yo).

HAY QUE PLANTAR CARA A LOS LADRONES.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (20 Jul 2018)

Este hilo da bastante grima con esos usuarios que tienen solo un mensaje escrito dándose publicidad


----------



## Lemavos (20 Jul 2018)

saysu dijo:


> Este hilo va de presentar iniciativas empresariales y nuevos negocios, la nuestra es una mas, enfocada en el asesoramiento y gestion, la evolucion es imparable, y no considero que gestionar online problemas y necesidades de los usuarios, sea negativo, usted dice que necesita gente que quiera reparar y no gente que quiera gestionar, evidentemente es una opinion muy respetable, pero quizas otros tengan otra, y supongo que tiene la misma opinion sobre los comparadores de seguros, hoteles, viajes, etc,etc, estos servicios online, tambien son innecearios en su opinion.-
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-jul-2018 at 12:17 ----------
> 
> ...



El problema del que gestiona y hace de intermediario respecto el consumidor final y la empresa que en este caso repara el vehículo (o da un servicio) es que acaba viciandose como casi todo por desgracia.

Es decir, estás empresas intermediarias acaban dando más facilidades o más publicidad a las empresas colaboradoras que les hacen ganar más dinero (las tristes comisiones, lo que es competencia desleal).

Para nada digo que sea su caso, vuelvo a decir que no tengo nada personal obviamente contra usted. Si tengo algo personal con este tipo de empresas intermediarias que si no pasas por su comisión te hacen competencia desleal y en muchos casos injurias y calumnias.

Le deseo el mayor de los éxitos dentro de unos valores que no debemos perder.

Demuestra usted ser emprendedor, algo que también necesitamos en este país, pero no le haga la vida difícil a la gente trabajadora que da el último servicio.

Este tipo de hilos nos hace un país más capaz y por lo tanto mejor.

Suerte.


----------



## saysu (20 Jul 2018)

Lemavos dijo:


> El problema del que gestiona y hace de intermediario respecto el consumidor final y la empresa que en este caso repara el vehículo (o da un servicio) es que acaba viciandose como casi todo por desgracia.
> 
> Es decir, estás empresas intermediarias acaban dando más facilidades o más publicidad a las empresas colaboradoras que les hacen ganar más dinero (las tristes comisiones, lo que es competencia desleal).
> 
> ...



Efectivamente la palabra intermediario suena mal, pero el de asesor. no, la idea es ganar todos, el usuario en comodidad, transparencia y mejor precio, al comparar opciones y tener acceso a informacion independiente, los talleres honestos tambien, pues se les suministran clientes por un canal nuevo, y sobre las comisiones, los talleres hacen descuentos en sus precios a taxistas, autoescuelas, o aceptan los precios de las compañias de seguros y renting, y estan encantados por que saben que cobran, y tienen flujo de trabajo, creo que los clientes particulares tambien tienen derecho a precios especiales y beneficiarse de las ofertas de los fabricanets de piezas de recambios, hay asesores o intermediarios que si aportan valor a los servicios, es solo cuestion de ver cada caso y sector, es un tema muy interesante y me ha encantado el debate.-


----------



## Jpalma (24 Jul 2018)

*Me presento*

Me llamo Javier y acabo de aterrizar en el foro, llevo en el juego de las empresas 17 años, fracasos y éxitos.

He llegado al foro buscando gente con la que unirme para hacer crecer mi negocio, hace 4 años constitui una empresa de desarrollo de software para el sector financiero, los famosos robots que invierten en bolsa, hasta ahora lo hemos comercializado a bancos e instituciones de fuera de España y ahora estoy en fase final de homologar un vehículo de inversión colectiva.

Me gustaría encontrar a alguien que pudiera y quiera desarrollar la parte comercial.
Nuestros resultados auditados están entre el 15 y el 18% anual


----------



## caroaliaga13 (8 Ago 2018)

*joven emprendedora*

Hola a todos!!

Acabo de terminar mi carrera publicitaria y tengo muchas ansias de participar en nuevo proyecto que genere mucho dinero, alguien animado?ienso:


----------



## PaolaG (12 Ago 2018)

caroaliaga13 dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Acabo de terminar mi carrera publicitaria y tengo muchas ansias de participar en nuevo proyecto que genere mucho dinero, alguien animado?ienso:



Animado para que? Estas buscando alguien que te desarrolle una pagina web?

Una Agencia de Mercadeo digital en Caracas,la tresvisiones.com ofrece variedad y unos herramientas que pocos tienen. 
Abrir un negocio no es solamente tener una pagina web sino también invertir en promocionarlo. Redes sociales y tiempo, cuenta tiempo establecer un nombre. En la agencia te dan la información que necesitas y cuanto cuesta.


----------



## kilicris (14 Ago 2018)

Buenas , me Presento. Cristina, estoy acabando de montar la SL.. soy autónoma. Distribuyo en Cataluña una App de iOS para cobrar y comandar en los restaurantes. Es para mi gusta como ex trabajadora de la hostelería, el  software mas sencillo e intuitivo. 
Además estoy creando páginas webs ( con plantillas Wordpress...) y empezando hacer asesoramiento a Restaurantes... 

Si quereis ver mi página web me avisais

At.


----------



## marlenp (19 Ago 2018)

*Bendiciones desde México*

¡Bendiciones!

Soy Marlen y apenas he comenzado un pequeño negocio de jardinería. Confieso que se me hacen difíciles los temas de finanzas y de liquidación de sueldos así como de economía. Soy de México. 

Gracias.


----------



## Toni_U (25 Ago 2018)

*Presentación*

Buenas a todos/as los burbujistas,

Gracias por este subforo (estaba buscando algo como esto) y a ver si de esta forma nos podemos ayudar entre nosotros, los que queremos montar un negocio o queremos probar nuevas vías del mismo.

Para todo aquel que quiera crear un negocio o nuevas ideas, aconsejo leer "Generación de modelos de negocio". A mí me ha ayudado mucho en plasmar la idea en un lienzo y ver si puede ser rentable. Aquí dejo mi pequeño aporte y deseo escuchar al que quiera aportar otras ideas que nos puedan servir.

Saludos!


----------



## Relativ0 (25 Ago 2018)

*Hola*

Buenas tardes, después de leeros durante mucho tiempo, espero encontrar aquí gente con mis similares inquietudes: crear riqueza y hacer de este mundo algo mejor y, si lo merece, ayudar al prójimo.


----------



## MartinCooper (28 Ago 2018)

Aprovecho la zona para presentarme. 

Hace nada monté KOSTOMER.com: Online Shopping for Swimwears, Athleisures & Accessories. Dropshipping con Aliexpress mediante Shopify. Nada nuevo bajo el Sol. 

Ahora quiero dar un volantazo y empezar a vender otras cosas, incluso quizás tener stock propio. Ya se verá. 

¡Un abrazaco!


----------



## carlos_traspasalia (3 Sep 2018)

Hola compañeros burbujistas,

Mi nombre es Carlos, y me gustaría presentarles mi proyecto: Traspasalia. Un portal web especializado en traspasos de negocios.

Después de mucho esfuerzo y dedicación, el proyecto va cogiendo forma.

Me gustaría saber sus opiniones, sugerencias, criticas y cosas a mejorar.

Muchas gracias por vuestra atención.


Traspasalia: Compra venta de empresas, traspasos de negocios. Anuncios gratis


----------



## sandrallu (10 Sep 2018)

*De negocios hablamos*



caroaliaga13 dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> 
> Acabo de terminar mi carrera publicitaria y tengo muchas ansias de participar en nuevo proyecto que genere mucho dinero, alguien animado?ienso:



Hola!
Si quieres hablar de negocios contáctame por privado.


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (11 Sep 2018)

carlos_traspasalia dijo:


> Hola compañeros burbujistas,
> 
> Mi nombre es Carlos, y me gustaría presentarles mi proyecto: Traspasalia. Un portal web especializado en traspasos de negocios.
> 
> ...



Hola Carlos, me gusta tu idea y tu página web. Solo desearte muuuuucha suerte.


----------



## TemibleRGPD (23 Sep 2018)

Hola que tal a todos,
me presento, mi nombre es un Juanmi y tengo varias webs. He creado un canal de YouTube para compartir con todos como he adaptado mis webs al nuevo Reglamento General de Protección de Datos RGPD. Todo lo que podéis ver en mis vídeos os ayudará a adaptar vuestro eCommerce, web o blog al RGPD. Aquí podéis ver mi canal:
DOLZA legal - YouTube
Como veis hay mucha gente interactuando en él porque es un tema bastante importante, sobre todo si vives en Europa o puedes recabar datos personales de residentes en la Unión Europea. Desde mi canal y por aquí ayudaré a todos con estos temas legales, que son un coñazo pero que son necesarios también.
PD: no soy abogado ni nada por el estilo, soy simplemente alguien como tú que se ha buscado la vida leyendo mucho (incluso el RGPD entero) para poder adaptar mis webs sin tener que pagar el dineral que están pidiendo por ahí.


----------



## IvaanEsp4 (26 Sep 2018)

Hola, que tal


----------



## ulyss (26 Sep 2018)

Soy nuevo y me presento con este post

Saludos


----------



## florerero (4 Oct 2018)

Yo siempre he querido montar algo, no para forrarme sino por la libertad que te da ser tu propio jefe, también influye el hecho en que en mi casa siempre han tenido negocio, recuerdo que de pequeña los tres hermanos arrimabamos el hombro ya que el negocio estaba (y está porque ahora lo lleva mi madre) relacionado con la hosteleria.


----------



## Orxato (15 Oct 2018)

¡Muy buenas! Me registré hace tiempo y después de leer bastante tengo ganas de empezar a comentar cosas con vosotros. Así que nada, allá vamos


----------



## kaiser77_1092 (2 Nov 2018)

Hola!! Pues después de mucho tiempo leyendo al final me he animado a registrarme por una duda. Un saludo!!


----------



## Linda222 (7 Dic 2018)

Holita, saludos a todos


----------



## micmaniac (8 Dic 2018)

*Cuentos personalizados para niños y adultos*

¡Hola!
Os presento mi startup. Se llama Ludobooks. Empezamos el proyecto hace justo 3 años. Desde entonces nuestra idea de lo que implica un e-commerce ha evolucionado tanto como nuestro proyecto. Os invito a verlo y aunque la complejidad del proyecto normalmente no se aprecia, confiamos en que nos déis vuestra opinión ahora que el proyecto ya está maduro. Y siempre podéis aprovechar para hacer alguna compra... que aún estáis a tiempo para estas Navidades!! 

Cuentos personalizados para niños
Libros personalizados para adultos

¡¡¡Un saludo a todos los foreros!!!


----------



## xxxWRATHxxx (27 Ene 2019)

*soy writerATM, hola!*

Soy writerATM, estoy iniciando una web de habilidades sociales. Quiero ser coach del mismo tema. Gente que quiera aprender a influenciar y a comunicarse mejor, de forma más segura.

Gracias por acceptarme en la comunidad. He venido para aportar y sumar. ¡Vamos!


----------



## Vika (5 Feb 2019)

Buenos días, voy a abrir una clínica de fisioterapia y me he registrado con el objetivo de recibir ayuda para poder hacerlo de la forma más efectiva.


----------



## Emma Diaz (6 Feb 2019)

*Emma Diaz emprendiendo en ansiedadydepresion.org*

Hola, soy Emma Diaz y trabajo publicando artículos como socia en la nueva empresa de Media Medical donde tratan temas de salud mental. 

También tenemos un foro recien estrenado por si os queréis pasar.

Bienvenido - Ansiedad y Depresion Estaría encantado de que me visitaraís el sitio web para leer mis artículos sobre ansiedad y depresión. 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## luismarple (6 Feb 2019)

Hola Emma Diaz. Da la sensación de que sólo has venido a zorrearnos para que visitemos tu foro y google vea que tiene algo de movimiento. La próxima vez no utilices una foto de banco de imágenes gratuíto para tu perfil:

https://www.masterfile.com/image/en/630-01079376/portrait-of-a-female-doctor-smiling







O no pones nada o pones una chorrada, como hacemos todos. Lo que has hecho tú da mal rollo, en el caso de que existas y seas una tía de verdad.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2019 at 22:02 ----------

joder, este hilo parece la versión de alcohólicos anónimos para emprendedores.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2019 at 22:02 ----------

Todo el mundo suelta su mierda y a nadie le importa lo que cuentan los demás.


----------



## Subas (18 Feb 2019)

Habiéndome adjudicado recientemente mi primera subasta, empiezo mi aventura como inversor inmobiliario. El sector me encanta y lo pillo con muchas ganas...ojalá me vaya bien y sea la primera de muchas operaciones


----------



## Henry Rearden (19 Feb 2019)

Hola, me llamo Henry Rearden:

Estoy empezando como escritor y aunque mi técnica no es muy buena, mejoro en cada libro que hago y me he dado cuenta que un buen marketing es tanto o mejor que la técnica literaria, a la hora de conseguir el éxito.

Soy consciente de que este es un mundo muy difícil para triunfar, pero tengo ganas, tesón y capacidad de trabajar duro para conseguirlo.

Escribí un hilo famoso "Plan para hacerme rico como escritor" donde explico el método que aplico para conseguir mi objetivo vital, que no es otro que hacerme millonario como escritor.

Hubo personas que escribieron con aportaciones positivas, pero últimamente me he dado cuenta de que solo intervienen unos determinados personajes con el fin de humillarme. Tuve que abandonar dicho hilo por aburrimiento hacia dichos foreros, pero no he abandonado mi objetivo y quiero que lo sepa todo el mundo.


----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2019)

Subas dijo:


> Habiéndome adjudicado recientemente mi primera subasta, empiezo mi aventura como inversor inmobiliario. El sector me encanta y lo pillo con muchas ganas...ojalá me vaya bien y sea la primera de muchas operaciones



Capital propio o a credito? Cuales son las características del inmueble y cual es el retorno que esperas?


----------



## Subas (19 Feb 2019)

damnit dijo:


> Capital propio o a credito? Cuales son las características del inmueble y cual es el retorno que esperas?



Capital propio, son plazas de parking y la inversión era asumible aunque me he quedado más que pelado.
Mi intención es desprenderme de las plazas y a por la siguiente inversión, aunque me dan buen rendimiento alquiladas (la mayoría lo están y rinden un 8% neto prácticamente), así que no tengo prisa.


----------



## jajavi (19 Feb 2019)

Subas dijo:


> Habiéndome adjudicado recientemente mi primera subasta, empiezo mi aventura como inversor inmobiliario. El sector me encanta y lo pillo con muchas ganas...ojalá me vaya bien y sea la primera de muchas operaciones



ya somos 2!
pero yo ya llevo unas cuantas....creo que a lo que me tengo que dedicar ahora es a captar inversores, porque veo mas oportunidades de las que puedo comprar


----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2019)

Subas dijo:


> Capital propio, son plazas de parking y la inversión era asumible aunque me he quedado más que pelado.
> Mi intención es desprenderme de las plazas y a por la siguiente inversión, aunque me dan buen rendimiento alquiladas (la mayoría lo están y rinden un 8% neto prácticamente), así que no tengo prisa.



pues un 8% de rentabilidad me parece una verdadera barbaridad para plazas de garage, si son como dices netos. Yo las cuentas que me había echado en plazas de garage en sitios céntricos de madrid, apenas me daban un rendimiento del 4-5% con suerte.




jajavi dijo:


> ya somos 2!
> pero yo ya llevo unas cuantas....creo que a lo que me tengo que dedicar ahora es a captar inversores, porque veo mas oportunidades de las que puedo comprar



Podríais abrir un hilo, tengo un capital parado que no tengo pensado usar en ningún momento a corto o medio plazo que no me importaría empezar a pensar en qué hacer con él. O si no, hablemos de esas "oportunidades" que dices.


----------



## Subas (19 Feb 2019)

damnit dijo:


> pues un 8% de rentabilidad me parece una verdadera barbaridad para plazas de garage, si son como dices netos. Yo las cuentas que me había echado en plazas de garage en sitios céntricos de madrid, apenas me daban un rendimiento del 4-5% con suerte.



Sí, he comprado barato. De todas maneras es probable que tenga que asumir alguna deuda que tienen las plazas y si fuera el caso bajaría la rentabilidad. Tampoco están todas alquiladas...Al final no te quedes con el 8% porqué seguro que si me las quedara un año no llegaría a ese %. La intención es venderlas antes, pero ya iré contando cómo evoluciona si eso.


----------



## yniks (21 Feb 2019)

Buenas, me presento. Actualmente ejerzo de diseñador gráfico. La página web la tengo en construcción, sino la pondría. Un saludo a todos, y si os interesa algún recurso gráfico no tengáis vergu jaj, preguntar es gratis coño. Mis perfiles en instagram son, creatype_es.


----------



## davincy (25 Feb 2019)

Pues yo actualmente estoy creando una joyería online llamada Tavira López y retomando mi web de comprar chollos dándome cabezazos con el SEO, no sé que coño le pasa a google con esa web que la mete en sandbox.
Si alguien quiere comprar joyas que me pida precio que le saldrán baraticas


----------



## hotelesbest (25 Feb 2019)

Hola a todos desde hoteles.best!!!


----------



## Felson (12 Mar 2019)

Cualquier cuestión o montaje *AUDIOVISUAL* (edición, grabación, redacción, guion, contenidos, mapping, corporativos...), web, audiovisual web, interactivos de última generación, etc.. Trabajo para una empresa que funciona muy bien en este sentido, con buenos precios y, sobre todo, honrada e implicada con el proyecto. Paso contacto por privado. Si vais de mi parte, se ajustarán a cualquier presupuesto. También para textos y redacción de contenidos de cualquier tipo con escritores de primer nivel.


----------



## Sextoyorgasm (14 Mar 2019)

Hola a todos:
Antes de nada agradecer la oportunidad que se nos brinda con este hilo para presentarnos. En 2016, estando en paro, decidí invertir un pequño capital en montar un sex shop online porque el distribuidor me dijo que eso estaba chupao y que en 1 mes, creando unos cuantos backlinks, tendría muchas ventas. Antes me estuve estudiando sobre qué tipo de tienda online montar, qué sector era el que más crecía cada año y cual tenía más futuro. La apuesta era segura . Pues luego me dí cuenta de que hace falta muchísimo dinero y un año para posicionar tu sexshop, porque el mercado está copado por los 4 grandes (bueno en realidad son 2). Esos pagan enormes sumas de dinero por los anuncios en Google y compran enlaces y artículos en medios de comunicación. Casi 3 años después, sigo peleando contra los molinos o los gigantes o lo que sean. 

Ahora, gracias a mi hermano pequeño he descubierto el robot de arbitraje de criptomonedas Arbistar 2.0 en el que he entrado en la versión free y he invertido gracias a que un antiguo deudor decidió pagarme con BTCs. EL robot lleva poco más de una semana en funcionamiento, la inversión mínima son 100€ (en BTC), pero de casi un 1% al día (versión FREE) del que al final de la semana te quitan un 30% para gastos de la empresa y para comisiones a los afiliados. De momento va bien. No tienes que hacer nada. La versión de pago de mucho más, sobre un 3%, pero tienes que saber configurarlo y cuesta un pastizal (para mñi en estos momentos, claro), 5.000€.


----------



## elfulli (25 Mar 2019)

Este es in canal de YouTube llamado *GordilloTV *donde pueden subscribirse y asi cononcer un poco mas de diferentes destinos y diferentes culturas en tu idioma!

Subscribete y comparte!* GordilloTV!!!*


----------



## Skeletor (10 Abr 2019)

Emprender es un timo, en la mayoría de los casos acabas más pobres que cuando inicias el negocio. En España está muy mal, son muchos gastos, siempre he querido emprender, pero en Canarias es casi imposible.


----------



## Alex - Cucorent (19 Abr 2019)

¡Buenos días! Soy Álex, de Cucorent, una empresa especializada en control de presencia.

El 12 de mayo se activa la ley que obliga a todas las SL de España a registrar las entradas y salidas de sus trabajadores.

Os escribo porque hemos lanzado una solución de control horario a medida para lavanderías y creo que podría interesaros.

Las multas por incumplir esta ley van desde 626 € hasta 6.250 €.

En este enlace puedes ver toda la información de lo que hemos preparado: CucoRent

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo,
Álex


----------



## LeoGiu (22 Abr 2019)

Hola, mi nombre es Leonardo. Tengo 40 años y me dedico al rubro pizzería. Abrí este hilo explicando mi situación Emprender en España 
Muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (29 Abr 2019)

Yo me dedico a la foto de boda. Espero, desde aquí, hacerme un hueco en el mercado de bodas por papeles.


----------



## spitfire (6 May 2019)

Buenas noches
soy el gerente de Arelia Innova
Hemos desarrollado y patentado un *economizador de duchas - Acqua Tempus-* para evitar que en casas con adolescentes los chicos se den duchas de 40 minutos, también para hostales, gimnasios, residencias universitarias, etc...
El ahorro es doble: agua y gas o electricidad, por lo que se amortiza en no más de 3 meses.
Se programa un tiempo máximo de ducha y cuando éste se termina, una válvula interna se cierra y deja inactiva la ducha durante el tiempo de retardo que le hayamos programado.
Espero os guste nuestra aplicación, saludos al foro


----------



## crashlekker (7 May 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SIEG HEIL!


----------



## spitfire (7 May 2019)

Skeletor dijo:


> Emprender es un timo, en la mayoría de los casos acabas más pobres que cuando inicias el negocio. En España está muy mal, son muchos gastos, siempre he querido emprender, pero en Canarias es casi imposible.



No creo que sea tan malo como tú dices
Es complicado pero no imposible
Las cosas no son fáciles


----------



## spitfire (7 May 2019)

Programando Acqua Tempus: tiempo de ducha y tiempo de retardo para ahorrar en agua y en gas


----------



## LoL LoL (10 May 2019)

Hola a todos, soy Jesús de *posicionamiento web cordoba* si queréis que os ayude con el SEO, puedo hacerlo sin problemas trabajo tanto en una oficina como en mi casa en mi cuarto con gotelé, pero en la oficina no tengo gotelé, es una oficina moderna.

Saludos


----------



## Atanasio Lafarguista (10 May 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Hola a todos, soy Jesús de *posicionamiento web cordoba* si queréis que os ayude con el SEO, puedo hacerlo sin problemas trabajo tanto en una oficina como en mi casa en mi cuarto con gotelé, pero en la oficina no tengo goloté, es una oficina moderna.
> 
> Saludos



Jo, a mi me vendría súper bien que alguien me revisara el SEO. Pero pagar por ello me da mucha pereza, sobretodo si cobra la hora parecido a mi.


----------



## LoL LoL (10 May 2019)

lupita_lupita dijo:


> Jo, a mi me vendría súper bien que alguien me revisara el SEO. Pero pagar por ello me da mucha pereza, sobretodo si cobra la hora parecido a mi.



xD. todo es hablarlo jeje


----------



## Arbistar España - Desde Z (13 May 2019)

*Conoce la nueva versión del robot Arbistar 2.0 y empieza a generar ingresos con un bot de Arbitraje de Criptomonedas, Arbitraje Singular / Arbitraje Triangular.*​*Inversión asegurada, Bonos por referidos, pero de igual forma, no tienes obligación de referir para poder ganar.*
*con un bot que no tiene costo de inicio y que te genera ingresos de entre un 7% y un 10% cada semana*
*en forma **automática.
(EMPRESA LEGAL Y REGISTRADA - NADA DE SCAM'S)
PRUEBAS DE PAGO A DIA DE HOY.*
*
Inversion minima | 100 Euros | Inversión maxima 50.000 euros ( Community Bot - Bot Comunitario)

Inversión de BOT PERSONAL -> 5000 EUROS.



Registrate y si tienes alguna duda recibirás asesoría, capacitación y apoyo para que desarrolles con éxito el negocio que te espera.*​Registro: Arbistar Platform 2.0


Presentación ARBISTAR 2.0 :



Contactame para darte apoyo: Arbistardesdecero@gmail.com


----------



## LoL LoL (13 May 2019)

Alex - Cucorent dijo:


> ¡Buenos días! Soy Álex, de Cucorent, una empresa especializada en control de presencia.
> 
> El 12 de mayo se activa la ley que obliga a todas las SL de España a registrar las entradas y salidas de sus trabajadores.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido Alex


----------



## Alex - Cucorent (14 May 2019)

Tuluse dijo:


> Bienvenido Alex



Muchas gracias Tuluse!


----------



## asesor_de_costes (21 May 2019)

Pues yo me dedico a reducir costes empresariales así que quien quiera pagar menos en la factura de luz, ahorrar en seguros o en telecomunicaciones, que me lo haga saber, todo a precio de burbuja  , seáis empresario , autónomos o particulares....

Gracias por darme la oportunidad de presentarme, volveré por aquí para ver las repuestas. Saludos

Yolanda


----------



## asesor_de_costes (22 May 2019)

Bueno os traigo una web de afiliados para Ahorrar electricidad con consejos muy prácticos.

Espero que os guste , tengo mucha información sobre el ahorro energético y de paso si hago alguna venta de una bombilla led pues perfecto.

Así todos ganamos, contribuimos a salvar el planeta, ahorramos electricidad, tenemos descuentos y ganamos algún dinerillo.

Bueno la sabeís los mejores trucos para ahorra electricidad... aquí
Saludos


----------



## MonsterPC (23 May 2019)

Buenas, somos MonsterPC | Tu tienda Gaming on-line , tienda experta en montaje y venta de ordenadores gaming, si necesitáis cualquier cosita nos preguntáis, esperamos que os guste nuestra página


----------



## spitfire (23 May 2019)

asesor_de_costes dijo:


> Bueno os traigo una web de afiliados para Ahorrar electricidad con consejos muy prácticos.
> 
> Espero que os guste , tengo mucha información sobre el ahorro energético y de paso si hago alguna venta de una bombilla led pues perfecto.
> 
> ...



si te dedicas al ahorro de energía, puedes echar un vistazo a nuestra página Limitadores de consumo para ahorro de energía eléctrica - ARELIA


----------



## Societario (29 May 2019)

Hola a todos! Soy de España. Me encantaría aprender de vosotros. 
Gracias por aceptarme.


----------



## Mariola40 (3 Jun 2019)

Hola! Llevo durante mucho tiempo pensando en abrir mi propio negocio, cada vez lo tengo más claro, pero como estoy yo sola con un amigo más. Queriamos saber más sobre este mundillo, tema de startups, incubadoras, etc

Agradeceriamos vuestra ayudaa


----------



## julilla (3 Jun 2019)

Mariola40 dijo:


> Hola! Llevo durante mucho tiempo pensando en abrir mi propio negocio, cada vez lo tengo más claro, pero como estoy yo sola con un amigo más. Queriamos saber más sobre este mundillo, tema de startups, incubadoras, etc
> 
> Agradeceriamos vuestra ayudaa



Hola Mariola, solo os digo a tu amigo y a ti que no tengais miedo a fracasar, solo teneis que creer en vuestra idea y ponerle mucho esfuerzo, empeño y dedicación para que las cosas salgan como uno quiere. A día de hoy cada vez es más fácil emprender porque tenemos mas oportunidades y facilidades, cada vez emprende mas gente y se puede montar de la nada una empresa y de forma sencilla. Te dejo por aquí unos 10 pasos para que veas las cosas mas claras. No te asustes y mucho animo! 
Crear una Startup desde cero en 10 pasos


----------



## Galindezgps (4 Jun 2019)

¿Quieres saber un poco mas de posicionamiento de marca? Probablemente la decisión que debes tomar en los primeros días de desarrollo es definir tu mensaje, pues si es así, te comparto este artículo. Cómo posicionar nuevas marcas. Leer más: Como posicionar nuevas marcas - Proyecto Freelancer


----------



## Galindezgps (4 Jun 2019)

Mariola40 dijo:


> Hola! Llevo durante mucho tiempo pensando en abrir mi propio negocio, cada vez lo tengo más claro, pero como estoy yo sola con un amigo más. Queriamos saber más sobre este mundillo, tema de startups, incubadoras, etc
> 
> Agradeceriamos vuestra ayudaa



Otro tema importante al saber qué quieres ofrecer es saber cómo posicionarlo

¿Quieres saber un poco mas de posicionamiento de marca? Probablemente la decisión que debes tomar en los primeros días de desarrollo es definir tu mensaje, pues si es así, te comparto este artículo. Cómo posicionar nuevas marcas. Leer más: Como posicionar nuevas marcas - Proyecto Freelancer


----------



## serenety (21 Jun 2019)

Buenas a todos desde España! A ver si aprendo algo en este foro.


----------



## Enricol (26 Jun 2019)

Una pregunta: hay algun foro en el que se puedan indicar las malas experiencias con personajes que se dedican a incumplir los contratos.


----------



## killer (3 Jul 2019)

Los que esteis pensando en hacer una ICO, ya sabeis que ahora es casi obligatorio tener un procedimiento KYC/AML (Know Your Customer / AntiMoney Laundry). Hay que identificar al cliente para estár seguro de que es quien dice ser, y no permitir que compre un político (PEP - Politically Exposed Person) o una persona en una lista de sanciones de la UE o USA.

Si no lo tienes, vas a recaudar menos dinero. Y si resulta que una persona sancionada compra tu token, vete preparando la cartera para pagar muy buenos abogados

Pues hemos desarrollado una plataforma con los mejores precios. Y cuando digo mejores digo un 50% por debajo de la media de la competencia. E incluso tarifa plana para ICOs pequeñas y medianas.

www.cheapkyc.net


----------



## Alenpar (4 Jul 2019)

Soy Felipe y he creado alenpar.com

Es una web de anuncios clasificados de alquiler.


----------



## randy71 (7 Jul 2019)

q pasa chavalotes


----------



## ArianJB (8 Jul 2019)

Hola buenas!
Pues nada, me dedico a las apuestas desde hace aproximadamente 4 años y tengo alto conocimiento en de todas las casas de apuestas españolas y asiáticas . La estrategia que usamos son las surebets, ya se que muchos diréis que es imposible y que suena a chino, pero me encantaría que lo vierais y luego opinarais.

Nuestra web se llama job.bet aunque actualmente estamos implementando muchos cambios pero si me encantaría que vieran nuestro canal de youtube, en el cual hacemos streaming y próximamente implementaremos vídeos de como funciona toda nuestra estrategia.

En resumen, somos una academia que enseñamos a la gente como apostar para que ganen y puedan sacar un pequeño extra o un sueldo mensual. Sabemos que existen las limitaciones, pero dentro de nuestro cursos enseñamos a todos los alumnos como evitar y sobrevivir en este mundo.

Jobbet - The Best Bet


----------



## madridcerrajeros (22 Jul 2019)

Hola que tal? Mi nombre es Miguel. Soy un empresario dedicado al área de la cerrajería, donde he puesto todo mi ímpetu desde hace varios años. Estoy residenciado en Madrid, donde también se encuentra mi empresa, que me ha llevado a estudiar y desarrollar un profundo interés en el tema de los negocios, desde todo punto de vista.

Estoy especialmente interesado en conocer las herramientas que van surgiendo, para mejorar mi empresa y lograr mi crecimiento profesional. Madrid Cerrajeros es el nombre de mi emprendimiento, en el que he querido alcanzar la posibilidad de ofrecer la mayor calidad a un precio justo os dejo mi web por si estan interesados

Saludos, 

Madrid Cerrajeros


----------



## AcademiaCoder (24 Jul 2019)

Muy buenas noches, me presento soy Marcos y cree un proyecto llamado AcademiaCoder para dar cursos sobre Desarrollo Web, tanto en YouTube gratuitos como en Udemy de Pago, estoy en proceso de creación de algunos y como esto puede servir para muchos emprendedores tengo intención de publicarlos en el subforo! 

Saludos!


----------



## DELLIN (24 Jul 2019)

SALUDOSSS


----------



## D3k (30 Jul 2019)

bienvenida Angela


----------



## daleizheng4 (3 Ago 2019)

Adelante con el peloteo


----------



## txozero (5 Sep 2019)

hola


----------



## Barralibre (12 Sep 2019)

Hola a todos. Tengo una plataforma desarrollándose desde 2017. Esta plataforma permite que desarrolles tu propia terminal de registro (o nosotros te la desarrollemos, como App o web) y se integre en nuestra plataforma. Nuestra plataforma permite los registros integrados desde App, ordenador o lectora NFC.

De tal forma que tu inversión es mínima y tendrás tu empresa de registro de la jornada laboral, actividad en auge actualmente.

Te ahorras: desarrollo, mantenimiento y servidor. 

Interesados, dejo abajo datos de contacto.


----------



## Luchador Feminista (13 Sep 2019)

¿Me ayudas a crear una lista en java?


----------



## marketiweb (17 Sep 2019)

Hola a todos!


----------



## pokervdlc (24 Sep 2019)

Bueno pues me presento, de valladolid casi con 40 y hace como 12 años, fui duramente golpeado con la crisis, gracias a dios!!!
ahora me dedico algunos negocios online, y acabe por compartir mis conocimientos con mi pequeñita agencia seo en valladolid - Diseño Web Valladolid y bueno siempre intento ayudar a los clientes.

Tengo algunas tiendas online, publicidad y nichos de afiliacion, pero busco nuevos retos, viendo que el mundo de la web cada vez es muchisimo más competido y profesional.


----------



## joansalles22 (30 Sep 2019)

Buenas a todos!!! Soy nuevo por aquí, me dedico al marketing digital y este año he decidido montar mi consultoria por mi cuenta. Lo que pasa que ando buscando una asesoria legal barcelona para poder tenrr todo el papeleo en regla y demás (odio la burocracia). Alguien sabe de alguna? No se si me he dirigido al hilo correcto, disculpad si no es así.


----------



## juan1980 (1 Oct 2019)

Buenos días a tod@s. Somos una empresa de instalación de aire acondicionado en Madrid. Si necesitáis nuestros servicios podéis contactar con nosotros. Un saludo.


----------



## cizard (2 Oct 2019)

Hola a todos, me presento a filas. Acabamos de abrir nuestro negocio de tienda de ventanas en Madrid y estamos con muchas dudas encima por lo que nos animamos a escribir además de leer el foro. 

¡Saludos y nos vemos por el foro!


----------



## diosacibeles (8 Oct 2019)

Hola, me presento soy una chica e intento sobrevivir entre tanto asfalto, tengo un muy pequeño negocio de seo local y realizo redacciones seo desde *Diosa Cibeles*. Si alguien necesita redacciones hablamos por privado. Saludos a todo@s.


----------



## ApiMad (11 Oct 2019)

Buenos días.

Emprendedor y nuevo en el foro.

Podéis visitarme Informático a domicilio

Saludos


----------



## mapametromadrid (11 Oct 2019)

Hola me llamo Marta, intento ser webmaster y aprendo lo que puedo, tengo un pequeño blog *Mapa metro Madrid* donde escribo sobre turismo y transporte público, Espero os guste. Gracias a todos por la bienvenida


----------



## Mentiroso (14 Oct 2019)

Hola gente de el Foro.
Me he inscrito en el foro ya que tengo una idea de negocio y necesitaréis consejos, alguien está dispuesto?


----------



## ajra1307 (19 Oct 2019)

Mentiroso dijo:


> Hola gente de el Foro.
> Me he inscrito en el foro ya que tengo una idea de negocio y necesitaréis consejos, alguien está dispuesto?



Con tu nick no se cómo tomármelo...

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adan_martinez (1 Nov 2019)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el foro!


----------



## alexguemez (11 Nov 2019)

Con su permiso me presento:

Soy Alex Güemez de Alex Güemez - Te ayudo a ganar dinero por Internet tengo una agencia de marketing digital y me gusta compartir lo que se para que otros puedan también ganar dinero por Internet.

Quedo a sus servicios para lo que puedan necesitar!


----------



## innosan81 (14 Nov 2019)

me dedico a todo un poco, ánimo emprendedores.


----------



## Furkill (14 Nov 2019)

Hola yo me dedico al SEO, de momento he trabajado en las webs de www.charging-box.com , animalesexoticos.wiki y en la web de www.tocavinilos.es
Si alguien necesita algún consejo para la web aquí estamos


----------



## Programa inmobiliario (23 Nov 2019)

Hola a todos.
Gracias por el FORO.
Me dedico al Desarrollo Web a medida.
El último proyecto que estoy terminando es un Software inmobiliario que se llama Aplicación Inmobiliaria
Saludos


----------



## Papirocordoba (25 Nov 2019)

Si necesitáis ideas para mejorar el aspecto de vuestro negocio por fuera y por dentro en imprentas en Córdoba Papiro, tenemos las mejores ideas y las mejores máquinas para imprimirlas.


----------



## penamontse (27 Nov 2019)

Hola a todos! Vengo a este foro con intención de crear vínculos empresariales . Tenemos una empresa de transportes en girona por si resulta de interesante. Os leo por aquí!


----------



## luismarple (27 Nov 2019)

Pastoso64 dijo:


> Yo he montado Página principal



Pero pon el nombre, coño!! normal que estés amargado!!!


----------



## das kind (27 Nov 2019)

Joder, nunca me había dado por entrar aquí... me dedico a la venta de vehículos (bueno, venta y renting), tanto turismos como furgonetas, especialmente a empresas y autónomos.​​Seriedad absoluta y total, por supuesto. ​


----------



## curvilineo (27 Nov 2019)

Pastoso64 dijo:


> Yo he montado Página principal



Entré y me partí con este tema.. El nuevo supermán negro 

.


----------



## @DIAMONDBEAMSTORE (1 Dic 2019)

Hola a tod@s! Mi nombre es Javier, siempre e sido trabajador por cuenta propia (nunca e tenido que hacer un curriculum). Llevo mas de 10 años viviendo del comercio en linea, entre otros negocios.
En estos momentos me encuentro lanzando mi propia marca de ropa y gafas de sol. No es una marca mas, lo que la diferencia de las demas es que cada uno de mis articulos lleva 1 o varios diamantes reales.

En estos momentos trabajo con diamantes de 1 y 10 puntos.

Tambien ofrezco la posibilidad de personalizar los productos con una amplia gama de diamantes de colores.

Presentare mi proyecto de manera formal en la seccion de Emprendedores, pero queria presentarme 

Esta es mi web: WWW.DIAMONDBEAM.STORE


----------



## curvilineo (2 Dic 2019)

@DIAMONDBEAMSTORE dijo:


> Hola a tod@s! Mi nombre es Javier, siempre e sido trabajador por cuenta propia (nunca e tenido que hacer un curriculum). Llevo mas de 10 años viviendo del comercio en linea, entre otros negocios.
> En estos momentos me encuentro lanzando mi propia marca de ropa y gafas de sol. No es una marca mas, lo que la diferencia de las demas es que cada uno de mis articulos lleva 1 o varios diamantes reales.
> 
> En estos momentos trabajo con diamantes de 1 y 10 puntos.
> ...



A te todo suerte con tu negocio. 

Disculpa mi ignorancia, si se lava el polo en la lavadora, se cae el diamante? 

PD 0,1 kt es un diamantito minúsculo


----------



## @DIAMONDBEAMSTORE (2 Dic 2019)

curvilineo dijo:


> A te todo suerte con tu negocio.
> 
> Disculpa mi ignorancia, si se lava el polo en la lavadora, se cae el diamante?
> 
> PD 0,1 kt es un diamantito minúsculo



El polo se puede lavar sin ningun problema en lavadora a maximo 40º. Piensa que se utiliza un pegamento industrial extrafuerte para textil y bisuteria. Especifico para este fin. Ademas el diamante esta muy bien colocado en la mitad del pequeño circulo bordado del logotipo. Lo que hace que la parte inferior del diamante quede completamente cubierto por el pegamento. En la web se ven bien las fotos.


----------



## AH1N1 (15 Dic 2019)

Yo me compré estas zapatillas de ciclismo 




y la voy a emprender a patadas con los automovilistas
















que os den


----------



## iberianbet (25 Dic 2019)

Me presento con la web www.iberianbet.es, y os traigo la primera plataforma 100% española de Matched-Betting, con la que podrás obtener hasta 500€ al mes dedicando 20-30 minutos al día. 
Y como oferta de promoción en el foro, queremos ofrecer un bono de descuento de un mes gratis para todos los que estén interesados, con el código BURBUJA2019 en el momento del registro.
https://www.iberianbet.es
Telegram actualizado diariamente: IberianBet - Canal oficial Telegram

*¿Qué es el **Matched-Betting?*





El Matched-Betting es una técnica bastante antigua, aunque de reciente implantación en España, que permite liberar beneficio asegurado de todos los bonos que publican diariamente las casas de apuestas. Imagina que por cada vez que el Carlos Sobera anuncia un bono ¡APUESTA, APUESTA, APUESTA!, tú pudieras ser más listo y ganarles el juego a las casas de apuestas. Pues en eso consiste precisamente el Matched-Betting.

¿Y cómo lo hacemos? Pues básicamente liberar los bonos cubriendo siempre nuestras apuestas con una segunda web. Si por ejemplo, liberamos un bono de 100€ en Codere con el Madrid-Barça, en Codere apostamos al Madrid, y en Bet365 apostamos al Empate+Barça. De esta manera, conseguimos liberar alrededor del 70% en efectivo de todos los bonos que se publican en España.


¿Dónde está el truco? ¿Tan fácil es?

Bueno, tan fácil no es. Al fin y al cabo, nadie regala dinero. Cada oferta de bonos tiene sus condiciones específicas, además hay que buscar los partidos con cuotas más adecuadas para realizar nuestras operaciones, y lleva un ratillo cada día hacer todo esto. Además, el usuario tiene que mover algo de dinero entre sus cuentas de las casas de apuestas, para poder limpiar los bonos.


¿Qué ganáis vosotros entonces?

Esta es nuestra propuesta. Nosotros ofrecemos todos los servicios necesarios para llevar a cabo el Matched-Betting en el menor tiempo al día, con todas las herramientas y las guías actualizadas diariamente, para que sea tan sencillo como seguir los pasos de nuestras guías, y esperar a recibir los bonos.

A cambio, nosotros tenemos un plan de subscripción mensual, 14.99€/mes por la subscripción estándar, y 24.99€/mes por la premium, que también incluye un comparador de tenis, único en España.

Además, si resulta que esto no te interesa, pero tienes amigos o conocidos que sí, también tenemos un plan de referidos, con el que ganar 15€ directos a tu PayPal, estés registrado o no, por cada persona que se registre a través de ti. 


¿Dudas, preguntas, sugerencias? ¡Estamos en Telegram para atenderte al instante!


----------



## Annyx (8 Ene 2020)

*Buenas! *Yo me fuí de España hace años ya para emprender( llevo negocios online). Cualquier persona que quiera emprender en otro país o quiera información dentro de EU (Georgia incluida) le ayudaré en lo que pueda.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## curvilineo (9 Ene 2020)

Annyx dijo:


> *Buenas! *Yo me fuí de España hace años ya para emprender( llevo negocios online). Cualquier persona que quiera emprender en otro país o quiera información dentro de EU (Georgia incluida) le ayudaré en lo que pueda.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



En qué país estás, Georgia?

Me interesa el tema, podrías abrir un hilo propio con esto, estoy seguro que les interesa a muchos


----------



## mggg (13 Ene 2020)

señores recomiendo este curso antes de empezar nada https://hotm.art/kvUkRMjp ya que veo muchos emprenderman


----------



## curvilineo (13 Ene 2020)

mggg dijo:


> señores recomiendo este curso antes de empezar nada https://hotm.art/kvUkRMjp ya que veo muchos emprenderman



Que bien que aquí se puedan dejar enlaces de afiliados, tomo nota. 

Hotmart va a pétalo en España este año, atento a mi predicción.


----------



## steephany (13 Ene 2020)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...





calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> Hola, un gusto saludarles. Muchas gracias por es, es de gran importancia para personas que estan iniciando en el area de emprendimiento, ya que nos damos a conocer. La verdad muy util!
> ...


----------



## steephany (13 Ene 2020)

Excelente foro para poder compartir con los usuarios los nuevos emprendimientos. Desde conocimientos, hasta ideas. Felicidades, muchas ideas


----------



## steephany (13 Ene 2020)

Me gusta la idea de compartir por este foro los nuevos emprendimientos. Casualmente tope con esto justo cuando tengo muchas ideas para mi negocio, aun no me doy a conocer, habia estado por horas buscando una opcion, ya que me paso mucho tiempo en internet. Justamente estaba en la PC viendo "CineCalidad | Peliculas Completas Online Gratis" super entretenida y tope (casualmente) buscando ideas con este foro.

la verdad estoy encantada, muy buena opcion para los nuevos emprendedores! Muchas gracias.


----------



## DiegoFT (24 Ene 2020)

Hola, buenas.


Joven Zamorano residente en Valladolid con ganas de emprender y como no tengo ni idea, vengo a ver si me podeis ayudar un poco.


----------



## Annyx (27 Ene 2020)

E


curvilineo dijo:


> En qué país estás, Georgia?
> 
> Me interesa el tema, podrías abrir un hilo propio con esto, estoy seguro que les interesa a muchos



En Chipre


----------



## tazshadow (4 Feb 2020)

Hola

Yo estoy intentando hacer un hueco en el mundo del SEO. Mi usuario en fiverr es summertaz por si alguien quiere contratarme .


----------



## jorgerivas (4 Feb 2020)

Aquí otro emprendedor, desarrollador web. Entre otras actividades he realizado este traductor de textos. Si alguien quiere ayudar testeándolo un poco que me mande un privado. Gracias!


----------



## Felson (4 Feb 2020)

Ya me presenté y ni siquiera una consulta... Está claro que como ETT, burbuja funciona como el INEM, o como se llame ahora. Eso sí, no es peor, pues consigue, visto lo visto, los mismos resultados. Por lo tanto, deberían dotar a Burbuja.info con los mismos fondos públicos. Lo reivindico.


----------



## burburankia (1 Mar 2020)

Hola estoy con mi proyecto y necesito desarrollador web, así como gente que me apoye! se me ha disparado y me entran muchos formularios!


----------



## LoL LoL (1 Mar 2020)

burburankia dijo:


> Hola estoy con mi proyecto y necesito desarrollador web, así como gente que me apoye! se me ha disparado y me entran muchos formularios!



Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Borlly (2 Mar 2020)

Annyx dijo:


> E
> 
> En Chipre




Me interesa, podrias decirme si hay alguna manera de evadir impuestos estando ahí??? Tienes que vivir allí?


----------



## ediaz (2 Mar 2020)

Hola yo he empezado hace poco, hago despliegues personalizados de nube publica, Azure, Google, AWS, optimización de costes, migracion, SAP, etc, proyectos de alta complejidad, HA, opensouce...

Saludos!


----------



## burburankia (3 Mar 2020)

¿HAY ALGÚN PROGRAMADOR AQUÍ PARA DICHO ENCARGO?
¿HAY ALGUIEN QUE QUIERA UNIRSE?
Gracias, con que pueda un programador hacer la web con perfiles de usuario y un apartado donde poder hablar me valdría un montón, se llaman imaginarios en castellano inglés y alemán, se registran tipo (amigossingle.com) y estan en el fondo de inversiones imaginario no pagan nada nunca porque es una plataforma de futuros socios para comprar un restaurante o hotel algo así accionistas para crear un proyecto que facture millón-nes, para eso imaginarios, término inventado, no necesitaría una web como esa, menos complicada, pero teniendo registrados ahí, luego tendría que dar mucho la brasa para ver si puedo hacerlo crecer de alguna forma. Imaginary equity,


----------



## burburankia (3 Mar 2020)

¿ALGUIEN INTERESADO-A EN HABLAR EN YOUTUBE DEL PROYECTO QUE ESTOY LANZANDO?
Necesito una identidad para hablar a la gente sobre esto y continuar con el canal, animo a los que queráis tener esta ventana y dar este apoyo conjunto, necesito esa gente charlatana, que se aproveche de esto también para vender su perfil!


----------



## Riyasiva (3 Mar 2020)

now the *Institute of Structural Engineers* courses available online for those who like to study architect.


----------



## makojulian (3 Mar 2020)

Buena idea de post. Yo soy diseñador web y también hago posicionamiento. Si alguien necesita este servicio que no dude en contactar conmigo, soy económico y lo hago con mucho mimo.
Por otro lado, *quiero aprender sobre Impresión 3D*, ya he empezado, tengo mi primera impresora y demás pero si alguien del foro realiza cursos o clases estaría interesado.


----------



## juaherpo (4 Mar 2020)

Soy nuevo por aquí pero he visto el hilo de emprendedores y no he podido evitar entrar. 

Me encuentro en el duro proceso de emprender, donde cada día es un nuevo descubrimiento y un nuevo aprendizaje. 

El proyecto le interesa a aquellas personas que tengan una empresa industrial ya sea productora, química, automoción, como también proveedora. Becard, así se llama, es una plataforma que conecta a Industrias con proveedores que le pueden aportar una solución.

Si tienes un negocio y eres proveedor, o conoces a alguien que lo tenga, entra y comenzarás a convivir con industrias realizando compras y lo más importante, pertenecer a esta red no tiene coste.

Si tienes una industria y necesitas proveedores entra y localizarás a los proveedores organizados por ubicación y por el abanico de servicios que ofrecen, con una interfaz realmente sencilla y amigable.

Aquí podéis ver de qué hablo:

Search, find and contact with companies B2B

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## lagasale (23 Mar 2020)

Hola estimados! Creo que como emprendedores este artículo de un ejemplo de visión de futuro les puede interesar. Cualquier aporte los escucho!!
Bill Gates y la predicción del Coronavirus: por qué es importante desarrollar la visión de un líder – AccionesHoy.com

Saludos estimados!!!!


----------



## realavaloro (23 Mar 2020)

Buenas. Este es mi primer mensaje y presentación. Soy ingeniero/arquitecto de software con tecnologías .NET principalmente en el mundo web y entornos distribuidos. También soy profesor esporádico de programación y aficionado catastrofista.

Emprender emprender, tengo un par de proyectos en mente pero poco avanzados aunque aún trabajo por cuenta ajena. Estoy a punto de hacerme autónomo por primera vez y esa es una de las razones por las que he decidido registrarme en el foro. Hacía que no entraba por aquí desde el ascenso y descenso de los pasapiseros allá por la época dorada.


----------



## Toga380 (24 Mar 2020)

Tengo una mini cafetería cerca de Barcelona. Repostería casera y de calidad. Espero aguantar este estado de alarma y seguir trabajando.


----------



## Uno de los Nuestros (28 Mar 2020)

*Asesoría nacional*

De todo un poco y un poco de nada. Tengo amigos "clientes" con el amplio margen de querer invertir en paises de habla española.

Bolivia y su fuerza inmobiliaria era nuestro objetivo, hasta lo de esas fatídicas elecciones en el país, no hemos vuelto a tener noticias de Santa Cruz de la Sierra.

Si estás por la zona o conoces el área. Adelante.


----------



## realavaloro (4 Abr 2020)

realavaloro dijo:


> Buenas. Este es mi primer mensaje y presentación. Soy ingeniero/arquitecto de software con tecnologías .NET principalmente en el mundo web y entornos distribuidos. También soy profesor esporádico de programación y aficionado catastrofista.
> 
> Emprender emprender, tengo un par de proyectos en mente pero poco avanzados aunque aún trabajo por cuenta ajena. Estoy a punto de hacerme autónomo por primera vez y esa es una de las razones por las que he decidido registrarme en el foro. Hacía que no entraba por aquí desde el ascenso y descenso de los pasapiseros allá por la época dorada.



Bueno pues mis presagios lamentablemente se confirman y la aventura de ser autónomo se va a precipitar. Me han despedido un poco por sorpresa y ahora estoy en un dilema importante y me planteo capitalizar el paro en un pago único para iniciar actividad como autónomo. He abierto aqui un hilo contando lo ocurrido y contando los dilemas a los que me enfrento ahora: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-paro-para-dar-el-salto-como-autonomo.1323683

Voy a investigar en el foro y a hacer preguntas si no encuentro respuesta, pero quería actualizar mi presentación. Así qué: hola, soy un parado pensando en iniciarme como autónomo y desarrollar un par de proyectos software que tengo en mente mientras imparto cursos y charlas sobre arquitectura software. La suerte está echada!


----------



## Uno de los Nuestros (7 Abr 2020)

Pill dijo:


> Aquí Rafa, experto en quesos de oveja artesanos de Extremadura. Tengo mi nueva web por aquí www.quesoslosvallespedros.com



Buena web, sencilla y directa, imágenes en buena calidad e idea directa. Solo te faltaría incidir más en "Queso Extremeño". Extremadura nos dice eso, lo que añoramos desde niños con los abuelos en los pueblos de toda España, buscamos el sabor y la idea de Extremadura hasta en Navidul.
La comparto vía redes con amigos. Buena suerte. Por cierto tu Comarca es impresionante, Trujillo es alucinante y la gastronomía de la comarca de 10. Un saludo.


----------



## Simón Barcia (15 Abr 2020)

Es mi tercer mensaje aquí, así que me presento.

Recientemente he montado una empresa dedicada a la distribución y comercialización de aceite de oliva virgen bajo dos marcas comerciales. Somos productores desde hace 150 años de aceite de oliva en la provincia de Jaén pero hasta ahora no habíamos dado el paso a vender bajo marca propia.

Nos hemos centrado en la calidad (aceites premium y gama medio/alta) y en exportación.

Si tenéis curiosidad por el sector o por los detalles de la empresa, encantado de compartir con vosotros.


----------



## Uno de los Nuestros (15 Abr 2020)

Simón Barcia dijo:


> Si tenéis curiosidad por el sector o por los detalles de la empresa, encantado de compartir con vosotros.



Abre tema nuevo y amplíanos un poquito todo, fechas, volumen, categoría del producto, generaciones en el sector, imágenes, web, precios, metodo de venta y transporte, ubicación, encanto.
Y saca un tema nuevo en emprendedores, a ver si podemos mejorar algunas cosas, o incluso aprender de la profesionalidad de la aceituna hecha "oro molío". Un saludo.


----------



## gustavljung (16 Abr 2020)

¡Hola a todos! Me llamo Gus y soy un Boliviano que vive en Suecia.

Tengo experiencia trabajando en la Banca de Inversión para uno de los Bancos más grandes del mundo y al mismo tiempo fui un adicto a ahorrar, ganar e invertir dinero. Junto al trabajo he estado en Madrid 2 veces al mes haciendo negocios (mayormente de bienes raíces). 

Ha llegado el día que voy a dedicarme a esto al 100% y espero poder ayudar a los demás a llegar a tener más dinero. Empecé a los 16 años a ahorrar y ganar dinero. Hoy en día, gracias a dios, al esfuerzo y mucha suerte tengo casi medio millón de euros en patrimonio. OJO: Mucha suerte! Mi meta es compartir mi conocimiento con vosotros y motivar a gente (en especial a la gente joven). Al mismo tiempo nunca fui una persona muy creativa asi que esto es un reto para mi (YouTube). Espero sus criticas y espero que pueda apoyar al foro de manera saludable.

Si les interesa saber más de mí pfv vean mi canal: 

Canal de YouTube


----------



## Vercingetorix (19 Abr 2020)

Yo ahora mismo estoy preparando

www.OurenseCalidade.com


----------



## Desaconsejable (19 Abr 2020)

Yo busco gente para iniciar un proyecto de emprendimiento. Me gustaría formar una empresa.


----------



## RICH PIANA (3 May 2020)

Tengo un negocio de nutricion deportiva, desde 2007 pagando el autonomo y los impuestos abusivos de nuestra amada patria

en este momento buscando oportunidades de negocio y nuevas fuentes de ingresos


----------



## Lathgerthavive (17 May 2020)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí una publicista. Ya, ya sé que están saliendo agencias de Marketing Digital como setas pero yo llevo en esto 10 años.


----------



## Formula (18 May 2020)

Buenas a todos!

Soy abogado, y desde hace relativamente poco ejerzo por cuenta propia. Estoy compartiendo gastos con unos compañeros, y en busca de oportunidades.

Mis especialidades son Civil, Concursal y estoy llevando algún asunto de Laboral (también porque actualmente la situación así lo precisa).

Un saludo.


----------



## Spiky (19 May 2020)

Buenas a todos! Soy Germán y acabo de ver que se cuecen cositas muy interesantes por aqui!

Estudié un doble grado de Derecho y ADE en Madrid, y después, viendo que me tiraba el tema de empresas, empecé a buscar formaciones sobre economía y emprendimiento. Actualmente estoy muy metido también en temas de crecimiento personal, MF, IE... Algo que me está sorprendiendo para bien, en la búsqueda de lo que nos hace feliz...

Trabajo actualmente creando páginas web sencillas y en algunos casos haciendo SEO, que es algo con lo que llevo un tiempo picado.
También estoy creando algunas webs por mi cuenta, en varios idiomas, y comprobar el potencial que dicen que tiene este tema. Un par de ejemplos son:
web1
web2

También me mola muchísimo el deporte, sobre todo si son deportes de riesgo. Llevo varios años practicando snowboarding y ahora probando con la escalada, que reconozco, tiene su puntazo!

Vaya chapa... Un saludo a todos y a ver que nos encontramos por estos lares!


----------



## Mbiaso (23 May 2020)

Buenas a todos! Buena iniciativa me parece este subforo. Soy nuevo en el foro, me llamo Javier y soy abogado laboralista. Por la “mañana” trabajo para un sindicato y por la “tarde” hace un año monté una despacho/asesoría con una compañera, ella estudió ADE y master en Fiscal y procedimientos tributarios, para el asesoramiento de autónomos y empresas.

Ella lleva el tema fiscal y contable, y yo el tema jurídico y laboral.

Un saludo


----------



## CaritoLopez (25 May 2020)

Hola a todos!
Soy una emprendedora de servicio técnico de móviles. He ganado algo de popularidad en mi país haciendo mantenimiento, reparaciones y hasta venta de móviles Samsung, Xiaomi, Apple.. en fin. Cuando la pandemia atacó tuve que buscar otras maneras de llegar a las personas, y decidí crear mi web elfriki.com para que las personas pudieran hacer sus consultas en internet y varias veces hasta poder solucionar los problemas. Pueden visitarla cuando deseen!


----------



## pajaro 8 (26 May 2020)

hola a todos soy nuevo y quiero haceros una pregunta estoy pensando en dejar el negocio de hosteleria porque me tiene quemado y quisiera cambiar el rumbo a otro negocio como la reparacion(aunque llevo 20 años reparando a escondidas)que son la electricidad,electronica,mecatronica,electromedicina,telecomunicaciones..etccc..todos ellos titulados ¿que negocio me aconsejais?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (26 May 2020)

Y que tal una cooperativa proyecto de autosuficiencia para sobrevivir?

Proyecto de autosuficiencia de Ariza

Asthar


----------



## Battle Traders (30 May 2020)

Hola a todos, 

Acabamos de lanzar un juego de trading gratuito que espera monetizar con afiliación principalmente.

En total llevamos diez meses de desarrollo dos personas full time, pero anteriormente preparamos dos prototipos que también llevaron su tiempo, aunque al final fueron descartados.

Todo sin capital externo ni socios, creemos que es lo mejor para empezar, y así más adelante poder buscar financiación en mejores condiciones.

Aquí el hilo donde nos presentamos: 

BATTLETRADERS.io - Torneos gratuitos de trading - Premios en BTC

Saludos


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Y que tal una cooperativa proyecto de autosuficiencia para sobrevivir?
> 
> Proyecto de autosuficiencia de Ariza
> 
> Asthar



En ese proyecto quién pone los antibióticos? y el internet? quién fabrica los coches? y los móviles??

Deberían llamarlo proyecto de autosuficiencia Atapuerca, porque si quieren ser autosuficientes van a estar a ese nivel.

He entrado en la página. Qué nivel. Se han instalado en una cueva y para ser autosuficientes han pedido al ayuntamiento que limpie la zona de basura, y que les deje conectarse a la linea general de aguas by the face. Eso no es ser autosuficiente, eso es ser un jeta.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (30 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> En ese proyecto quién pone los antibióticos? y el internet? quién fabrica los coches? y los móviles??
> 
> Deberían llamarlo proyecto de autosuficiencia Atapuerca, porque si quieren ser autosuficientes van a estar a ese nivel.
> 
> He entrado en la página. Qué nivel. Se han instalado en una cueva y para ser autosuficientes han pedido al ayuntamiento que limpie la zona de basura, y que les deje conectarse a la linea general de aguas by the face. Eso no es ser autosuficiente, eso es ser un jeta.



Que quien pondra las vacunas, el internet y el coche?  Solo te ha faltao decir el chip.
Si precisamente se quiere prescindir de todo eso  Que el auto, de autosuficiente, no se refiere a un lamborllini de esos. 

Pero de donde saldra esta gente tan cosmomerluza. Yo creo que es una maldicion y me los mandan a mi todos  Y ahi lo tienes con treintaitantosmil mensajes. La de gelipoyeces que ha debido decir el cosmomenda 

Asthar


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Que quien pondra las vacunas, el internet y el coche?  Solo te ha faltao decir el chip.
> Si precisamente se quiere prescindir de todo eso  Que el auto, de autosuficiente, no se refiere a un lamborllini de esos.
> 
> Pero de donde saldra esta gente tan cosmomerluza. Yo creo que es una maldicion y me los mandan a mi todos  Y ahi lo tienes con treintaitantosmil mensajes. La de gelipoyeces que ha debido decir el cosmomenda
> ...



Ya... autosuficiente que pide al ayuntamiento que venga (con sus camiones, supongo) a limpiar la zona y que les dejen enchufarse a la red de agua, con tuberías de pvc que construyen ellos mismos, asumo.

Luego se van a poner a plantar melones, y les urge una cuba de agua para salvar las cebollas!! que la ponga alguien no autosuficiente para que ellos puedan seguir siéndolo. La puede traer en un vehículo de combustión, no hay problema siempre que lo haga otro.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (30 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya... autosuficiente que pide al ayuntamiento que venga (con sus camiones, supongo) a limpiar la zona y que les dejen enchufarse a la red de agua, con tuberías de pvc que construyen ellos mismos, asumo.



Si a limpiar la basura que unos incivicos y maleducados como ud, van dejando en la puerta de otros. Eso tiene que limpiarlo el que lo deposita o el ayuntamiento. Es que sabe ud cosmoespabilao, la cooperativa todavia no tiene trailers, Tas quedao, bacalao? 
Y en cuanto al agua esta legalmente solicitada, porque todo es legal. Me entiende ud., cosmoameba?

Asthar


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> Si a limpiar la basura que unos incivicos y maleducados como ud, van dejando en la puerta de otros. Eso tiene que limpiarlo el que lo deposita o el ayuntamiento. Es que sabe ud cosmoespabilao, la cooperativa todavia no tiene trailers, Tas quedao, bacalao?
> Y en cuanto al agua esta legalmente solicitada, porque todo es legal. Me entiende ud., cosmoameba?
> 
> Asthar



Autosuficientes tirando del ayuntamiento. Suena a anarkistas viviendo de la RGI.


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (30 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> Autosuficientes tirando del ayuntamiento. Suena a anarkistas viviendo de la RGI.



No das una eh?
Suena a lo que es. Un proyecto para vivir sin la ayuda de papa estado. Para tener animales y plantas para alimentarse y vender. Porque seguro que ud no se ha enterado todavia, pero viene guerra y hambre, y para tener un techo donde refugiarse con huertecito. Y eso en forma de cooperativa.
Somos o pretendemos ser autosuficientes, que por eso lo pone en el titulo del proyecto. Somos personas pretendiendo vivir de nuestras lechugas y nuestros corderos. Nuestros. Si eso es un anarkista con RGI, pues vale. Como si nos dice ecologistas con paperas 
Asthar buenas noches


----------



## luismarple (30 May 2020)

Ashtar Sheran dijo:


> No das una eh?
> Suena a lo que es. Un proyecto para vivir sin la ayuda de papa estado. Para tener animales y plantas para alimentarse y vender. Porque seguro que ud no se ha enterado todavia, pero viene guerra y hambre, y para tener un techo donde refugiarse con huertecito. Y eso en forma de cooperativa.
> Somos o pretendemos ser autosuficientes, que por eso lo pone en el titulo del proyecto. Somos personas pretendiendo vivir de nuestras lechugas y nuestros corderos. Nuestros. Si eso es un anarkista con RGI, pues vale. Como si nos dice ecologistas con paperas
> Asthar buenas noches



El internec también lo plantáis vosotros mismos? cómo llega a la cueva? chupáis del wifi del ayuntamiento?


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (31 May 2020)

luismarple dijo:


> El internec también lo plantáis vosotros mismos? cómo llega a la cueva? chupáis del wifi del ayuntamiento?



Cosmoimbecil. Tendremos prohibido el wifi y la tele 
Asi que como veo que no te interesa, mejor que no digas nada, (a pesar de ser de esos que quieren tener siempre la ultima palabra), aunque esa sea del tipo de chorradas que has dicho asthar ahora 
No obstante puedes seguir comentando. Nosotros volvemos, te dejamos en ridiculo, te damos la del cosmopulpo y agradecidos por la promocion. Aunque sea hecha por parte de un* IMBECIL 

AsThar tu proximo comentario *


----------



## LoL LoL (10 Jun 2020)

Hola a todos, me llamo Patek Philippe Zapatero y vivo Guinea Ecuatorial pero nací en Panama.

Trabajo en el Internet desde hace 32 años.

Soy féliz y muy sincero.


----------



## RAFA MORA (15 Jun 2020)

Hola.

Si buscas artistas / ilustradores / editores, 
yo puedo ayudarte.



Lo que cuentas es muy caótico, 
pero si te puedes centrar 
en explicarme ese punto, 
estaré encantado en ayudarte.


Saludos!!


----------



## RAFA MORA (15 Jun 2020)

Nada, nada.

No tengas prisa.

La vida hay que disfrutarla.


----------



## RAFA MORA (16 Jun 2020)

Claro!!

Te lo envio por privado!!!


----------



## xhyztxhyzt (20 Jun 2020)

Buenas,

De pequeñito hacia cucharadas de manera y las vendía a los clientes de la casa rural de mis padres.
También metía flores en el plástico de la caja de los cigarrillos y las vendía por la aldea.

En mi vida adulta 2 epic fails so far:
1. Empresa de ¨sheeshas¨ individuales. Eran tan solo de sabor de agua y de usar y tirar.
2. Empresa de nutrición. Vendíamos en US semillas orgánicas, llegando a tener 4 productos: semillas de amapola, chía, calabaza y girasol.


----------



## damnit (20 Jun 2020)

Algunos habéis comentado que escribís... ¿qué pasos seguís para publicar? ¿tenéis un agente, lo enviáis directamente a editoriales, Amazon?


----------



## rolandocruces88 (21 Jun 2020)

hola, en estos tiempos de pandemia que haz hecho para fortalecer tu economia?te ofrezco la oportunidad de que en una sola empresa puedas emprender dos negocios, a un bajo costo y con alta rentabilidad +573208858120 contacteme y le detallo todo!!no pierda la oportunidad de hacer que su dinero trabaje para usted


----------



## Xero83 (29 Jun 2020)

Hola, me presento en el foro, chaval de 36 tacos, he emprendido 2 negocios, el último relacionado con las impresoras 3d, que aún lo tengo y del que estoy un poco quemado con el tema.
Actualmente busco diversificación y entrar en otros tipos de negocios.


----------



## Xero83 (30 Jun 2020)

El otro de consultoría, nada relacionado con las impresoras 3d.


----------



## Jebediah (2 Jul 2020)

Buenas,

Presentándome, tengo una empresa propia de compra-venta por internet (lo que sería un e-commerce), funciona bastante bien pero de vez en cuando hay líos del tipo de copyright que lo lían todo, son productos originales pero sin autorización oficial de las marcas. Me tiene quemado, no querría líos mayores con esta gente.

Como curro principal, una empresa de mecanizados, heredado de mi padre hace un par de años. Viendo que los pedidos disminuían se me ocurrió que podríamos fabricar pesas (mancuernas) para venderlas por internet, una especia de fusión de las dos empresas. La verdad que va bastante bien, con esto del confinamiento y demás la gente se pilla las pesas para intentar hacer algo de ejercicio en casa y tienes mercado en toda Europa, no he conseguido aún el registro en EEUU. Pero claro, una empresa de 20 empleados no se puede mantener a base de vender unas pesas sueltas en Amazon. 

Seguiremos peleando.

¡Saludos!


----------



## MellamanPACO_pacomé (3 Jul 2020)

Yo tengo una SL dormida, tengo un buen empleo y la tengo lista por si me quedo sin él, así al día siguiente iría a la SS a darme de alta de autónomos, la hice con abanico bien ámplio. La causa de hacer esto es porque tengo 40 años y este va a ser mi último empleo por cuenta ajena, si me despiden, pienso emprender.
Tengo varios proyectos con buenas perspectivas.


----------



## Dmtry (3 Jul 2020)

Me presento, soy el señor lobo del sector IT y soluciono cualquier problema que me puedas plantear.


----------



## Comandante otto (15 Jul 2020)

Buenas noches a todos.Me dedico a la fundición de aluminio por gravedad y inyección.Tambien trabajo el zamak y el plomo en algunas ocasiones.
Soy bastante joven para mi oficio.Prácticamente a nivel de pequeña y mediana empresa,es un trabajo artesano.Estamos luchando contra viento y marea desde hace muchos años y hace poco tomé las riendas.Llevo mamando taller desde que era un niño.Es un oficio duro y difícil,pero cada vez hay menos gente dedicándose y van cerrando más industrias del sector,lo cual siempre me deja la esperanza de que con trabajo duro,constancia y algúna oportunidad pueda crecer algo más.No me quejo,de momento me gano la vida a trancas y barrancas,pero vivo medianamente bien.
Un placer estar en este foro y saludos.


----------



## Pleonasmo (20 Jul 2020)

damnit dijo:


> Algunos habéis comentado que escribís... ¿qué pasos seguís para publicar? ¿tenéis un agente, lo enviáis directamente a editoriales, Amazon?



Me interesa también...

Tengo cosas escritas y en mente otras tantas y, cierto es, que no tengo ni zorra idea de cuales son los pasos a seguir: si se debe registrar, si hay alguna página...vaya, estoy como tu shur.


----------



## Burbuja grande (28 Jul 2020)

Cojo sitio para leeros. Ahora estoy averiguando cómo monto una consultoría online. Estoy trabajando y en el caso de que la monte y vaya prosperando me dedicaría a ello 24/7


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Ago 2020)

Yo me uno después de varios años. He empezado a investigar como monta


Vercingetorix dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy preparando
> 
> www.OurenseCalidade.com



vaya pinta tiene todo cabrón!


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Ago 2020)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Me interesa también...
> 
> Tengo cosas escritas y en mente otras tantas y, cierto es, que no tengo ni zorra idea de cuales son los pasos a seguir: si se debe registrar, si hay alguna página...vaya, estoy como tu shur.



queremos de saber. yo tengo un libro empezado y me ronda ponerlo en amazon con pseudonimo, pero no tengo ni idea de los pasos.


----------



## Pleonasmo (2 Ago 2020)

Ds_84 dijo:


> queremos de saber. yo tengo un libro empezado y me ronda ponerlo en amazon con pseudonimo, pero no tengo ni idea de los pasos.



Pues en esas andamos shur...

Puede que pregunte a una amiga la cual tiene un amigo que ha publicado libros de poesia, a ver si saco algo en claro...


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Ago 2020)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Pues en esas andamos shur...
> 
> Puede que pregunte a una amiga la cual tiene un amigo que ha publicado libros de poesia, a ver si saco algo en claro...



Igual en amazon está la opción de chat en el apartado de contactos y se puede preguntar ahí.


----------



## jajavi (5 Ago 2020)

Si necesitas un socio experto en QA....mp
Aprovecho y me presento:

Tengo 39 años, ingeniero técnico de teleco de estudios y medio-programador medio-QA

En mis ratos libres hice negocios inmobiliarios (partiendo desde 0, jamás he heredado nada) y ahora mismo si quisiera podría vivir de los alquileres (una vida humilde, pero libre al fin y al cabo)

Tengo un buen trabajo, pero debido a que ya no lo necesito, no dejo de plantearme si quizá no debería dedicar el tiempo a otra cosa más productiva

Hasta ahora sólo he sabido hacer negocios en el sector inmobiliario, pero entre que ya me cansa y que estamos en una fase del ciclo incierta, creo que lo mejor es mirar hacía otros sectores, y francamente no se como abordarlo.

En definitiva, que busco uno o dos socios que me motiven e impulsen, para no se sabe que, y aunque soy un poco manco con todo el tema del emprendimiento, creo que tengo otras virtudes que pueden ayudar en muchos negocios.

Ah y soy de Madrid


----------



## Marqués de la Fina Loncha (12 Ago 2020)

Voy a iniciar mi carrera como traductor autónomo mientras estudio el máster, 21 años. Cualquier consejo es bienvenido.


----------



## conexooyraiola (13 Ago 2020)

Hola!!!! Nosotros nos dedicamos al Marketing Digital y especialmente al Posicionamiento Web. Realizamos todo tipo de trabajos desde los inicios del logo, hasta webs, flyers.....

Somos gente seria y profesionales.

*Gracias por darnos la oportunidad de presentarnos*
Un saludo desde Extremadura (España) !!!!!


----------



## jmmentoring (16 Ago 2020)

Buenas tardes, me llamo Jose Manuel y soy de Mallorca. Un placer estar en el foro. 

Actualmente me dedico a ayudar a profesionales ocupados a perder peso, estar en forma y mejorar su salud sin perder el tiempo. 

He visto que gran parte de los expertos sufren de falta de motivación y poco tiempo libre. Con mi ayuda están más comprometidos con el ejercicio y a cambiar su estilo de vida por uno más saludable y enérgico que afecte positivamente a todo su entorno. 

Si me queréis comentar lo que os cuesta más cuando queréis perder algunos kilitos y estar en forma, será un placer! Quizás os puedo echar una mano.

Un saludo burbujeros


----------



## Klapaucius (17 Ago 2020)

Buenas, tengo una web de nicho que me empieza a dar pasta + otros futuros proyectos que espero triunfen. 

Con casi 30 años y después de 7 años trabajando me he hartado de la vida de esclavo de 40h semanales, de no tener tiempo ni energía para mi mismo, de vivir por inercia para pagar facturas.

He dejado el alquiler, he vendido el coche y he reducido al máximo todos mis gastos. He vuelto a casapapis por una temporada para dedicarme a full a mis proyectos.
En breve tiraré a hacer proyectos freelance para tener una fuente de ingresos realista.

Me dedico al desarrollo web. Me considero experto ya. Y desde hace 1 año me he metido también con el SEO y el marketing para mis webs de nicho y proyectos. Parece que está funcionando. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (26 Ago 2020)

Hola, estoy en la cincuentena, al igual que mucha gente, sufriendo explotacion laboral, mis hijos ya estan trabajando, cada uno hace su vida y apenas los veo.
Estoy pensando en marcharme a otro pais a emprender, me gustaria que no estuviera demasiado lejos para poder seguir viendo a la familia aunque sea varias veces al año, y he pensado en Georgia. Me he estado informando, y salvo dos regiones que son conflictivas, el resto del pais es seguro, en las calles hay menos delincuencia que aqui, un pais no alineado con el NWO, en plena ruta de la seda, grandes ventajas fiscales para los emprendedores, y no es necesario aprender georgiano para llevar un negocio alli porque hay mucha gente que habla ingles, al menos en las ciudades mas importantes y en lo que respecta al tema empresas, en fin, a mi edad no voy a tener muchas oportunidades de hacer lo que verdaderamente me gusta.
En cuanto a mi proyecto empresarial, tengo varios, uno de ellos es una tienda online de vinos.
Hay una cosa que tengo clara, la clase media esta desapareciendo y si quieres poner en marcha un negocio, o te dedicas al low cost, o te vas al sector del lujo, y para esto ultimo tienes que tener buenos contactos. En el caso de la tienda de vinos, tendria una amplia seleccion con muchos precios diferentes.


----------



## Traineando (26 Ago 2020)

Buenas a todos,
Soy de Sevilla y tengo 34 años, siempre me he dedicado al Retail e incluso he tenido varias tiendas de ropa deportiva, lo dejé para trabajar en una gran empresa del sector moda como Area Manager. He vuelto a montar mi empresa dedicada a la venta de material deportivo, enfocándome a colectivos, asociaciones y organismos públicos.
Mi web principal es www.traineando.com la cual quiero ir ampliando en catalogo y potenciarla.
Cuento con un amplio almacén de la marca GIVOVA, y grandes precios en otras marcas de producto publicitaros gracias a los contactos que ido generando con el tiempo. 
Mi idea es aumentar el numero de asociaciones a la que estamos sirviendo todo el textil y aumentar el número de clubes, cuando cuente con varios clubes por ciudad montar tiendas, con todo su merchadising y productos de deportes.


----------



## Elfinanciero (31 Ago 2020)

Hola, saludos a todos, soy Domingo, desde República Dominicana. Espero pasar mucho tiempo en este foro y aprender con ustedes de los temas tratados y también poder realizar mis aportes.


----------



## juliapit (2 Sep 2020)

Hola, me llamo Julia y después de quedarme sin trabajo por el tema este del bicho de los coj**** he decidido montar junto a un amigo un ecommerce de fundas con cordón que tanto nos gustan a las chicas. El ecommerce en cuestión es ▷ ELEGANT ROPE | Funda colgante para móvil y bueno la verdad que ya acabándose el verano las ventas no van del todo bien, por eso cualquier ayuda o consejo nos vendría fenomenal ya que gran parte de los pequeños ahorros que tenía los he invertido en este proyecto.


----------



## IPSO-CBD (6 Sep 2020)

Hola, muy buenas a tod@s!!

Hace 2 semanas que empezamos mi compañero y yo con esta empresa

www.ipsocbd.com

Nos dedicamos a la venta de productos con CBD, todo beneficio, como por ejemplo:

Dolores crónicos musculares/óseos, problema en sistema nervioso, ansiedad/depresión...

Todo ello de la manera más saludable para ti!

Os invito a que veais la página, ademas, a todos los miembros que realicen una compra, se les obsequiará con un regalo de una nueva cepa...

Además, a partir de 50 euros de compra los gastos de envío pasan a ser gratuitos.

Gracias, compartir y feliz domingo!!!


----------



## mudanzaseconomicasmadrid (25 Sep 2020)

Hola, soy Constantin Cofariu, soy dueño de una empresa de mudanza. Desde pequeño me gustó aprender sobre las finanzas y tenía ideas relacionadas al mundo empresarial. Creo firmemente que además de tener conocimiento de la administración de mi negocio, existe mucha valentía al momento de crear una empresa, por eso, nunca dejo de arriesgarme.


----------



## iamvalentigamez (28 Sep 2020)

Espero no pasar como una presentación más. Me llamo Valentí y te ofrezco la posibilidad de colaborar conmigo. Soy socio de un estudio de programación y hemos desarrollado un sistema de tiendas virtuales. Solo con esto ya te digo que podemos asociarnos para beneficiarnos mútuamente. Si estás leyendo esto eres un emprendedor o un empresario quizá, en todo caso nos podemos beneficiar de hablar un rato. Me escribes un md?


----------



## dm1990 (2 Oct 2020)

Me presento en este hilo, y mi proyecto, el cual es un negocio online donde pueden comprar desde casa una gran cantidad de materiales de decoración. Todos a excelentes precios. Además publicamos muchos consejos sobre el tema. A los interesados, los esperamos y pueden visitarnos desde *aquí*


----------



## costacosta (25 Oct 2020)

Hola, me presento un saludo a todos


----------



## nosoyrata (4 Nov 2020)

Hola a todos!

Me llamo Núria y estoy creando un blog de finanzas personales No soy rata . 

Alguien con intereses parecidos por aquí? 

Un saludo!


----------



## kalu438 (4 Nov 2020)

Hola como están todos solo quería compartir una pagina que me ayudo a mi sacar un préstamo para poder empezar con mi emprendimiento soy recién graduado de la universidad espero les sirva este préstamo como a mi solo quiero ayudar muchachos no me lo tomen a mal aquí le dejo el link por si les interesa: https://bit.ly/3mNJO3z


----------



## Paco Square (19 Nov 2020)

Visitad nuestra web porfa. Mil gracias! : 
SUMINISTROS INDUSTRIALES ONLINE - CÉSAR ORTEGA


calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandwelldistrict (24 Nov 2020)

Hola a todos!

Me dedico al branding y estrategia de marca, he trabajado para instituciones, museos, festivales de música, marcas de lujo/alta costura, marcas deportivas.

Voy por libre.


----------



## Raulico (26 Nov 2020)

Hola, no conocía este rincón.
Dejo mi pequeño rincón que recientemente estoy comenzando.

FrasesKuppers

Intentando sacar buen contenido psicológico y ayuda personal.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## martha-albornoz (2 Dic 2020)

Hola a todos me llamo Martha y soy fiel apasionada al mundo de los negocios digitales, llevo en marcha algunos proyectos sobre el turismo y viajes (Mi Startup) y espero aprender mucho de las personas que hacen parte de esta magnifica comunidad.


----------



## Kurten (2 Dic 2020)

martha-albornoz dijo:


> Hola a todos me llamo Martha y soy fiel apasionada al mundo de los negocios digitales, llevo en marcha algunos proyectos sobre el turismo y viajes (Mi Startup) y espero aprender mucho de las personas que hacen parte de esta magnifica comunidad.



Magnífica comunidad???? En menuda te has metido xdddd


----------



## Malaaa- (3 Dic 2020)

Hola, mi nombre es Violeta y soy socia de varios proyectos, entre ellos www.fr9.es que es una web de juegos online multijugador

Espero que mi estancia en el foro sea de buen agrado jeje


----------



## derepen (7 Dic 2020)

Hola, me presento, pero yo no soy emprendedor. Nunca llevo ideas a la práctica.

Por eso entro a esta sección del foro a probar algo diferente.

Os propongo esto, me planteáis algo y yo os lo intento mejorar. A mí se me da mal empezar de 0 pero si veo algo que tiene puntos débiles es posible que vea un modo de mejorarlo. 

Si hace falta abro un hilo adrede para ello. ¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Kurten (7 Dic 2020)

derepen dijo:


> Hola, me presento, pero yo no soy emprendedor. Nunca llevo ideas a la práctica.
> 
> Por eso entro a esta sección del foro a probar algo diferente.
> 
> ...



Que arte la orca que habla!!!


----------



## NACH74 (27 Dic 2020)

PRESENTACIÓN EMPRENDEDORES, mirando por nuevos RETOS PROFESIONALES.

Trabajo en Producción Alimentaria. Llevo tiempo enredando con las criptomonedas, tokens, ethereum, bitcoin, etc.
Me gustaría aplicar el Blockchain y estas nuevas técnicas financieras, al mundo de la Agricultura y la Ganadería, desconozco totalmente la Pesca, aunque también son alimentos (peces, jajaj).
MI WEB ESTÁ AQUÍ 

Saludos y a todos y gracias por echar un vistazo.......


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Ene 2021)

nosoyrata dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Me llamo Núria y estoy creando un blog de finanzas personales No soy rata .
> 
> ...



a mi me dá igual con quien te acuestes y lo que comes 

no aporta nada estos datos sobre tí, al contrario, te pueden quitar visitas o suscriptores.

no entiendo muy bien que vendes....escribes por placer? intentas moralizar?

Que vendes?

Quizás podrías vender algo no? No sé, 'asesora financiera'? Cuadrar balances de ingresos y gastos a gente manirrota?

Yo solo veo un blog...con noticias de que si Los Simpson...o hablarle a tu hijo de dinero....

Imagino que es un proyecto todavía.....pero no veo nada que me dén ganas de comprar ni de coger la tarjeta y concertar una videoconferencia contigo para tomar consejos de alguien 'rata'..

No sé si me explico 

saludos,


----------



## _mcuadrado_ (1 Feb 2021)

Otro emprendedor por aquí. MP si necesitais un presupuesto sin compromiso para una reforma integral en Madrid


----------



## Ds_84 (6 Feb 2021)

vendo opel corsa. razón aqui


----------



## h2o ras (6 Feb 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> vendo opel corsa. razón aqui



No te lo compro


----------



## supergenetico (9 Feb 2021)

por qué no hacéis un portal donde compren ideas de negocios?


----------



## OBDC (9 Feb 2021)

supergenetico dijo:


> por qué no hacéis un portal donde compren ideas de negocios?



Si vendes esa idea lo monto.

Nunca pertenecería a un club que admitiera como socio a alguien como yo


----------



## jm666 (10 Feb 2021)

Hola, nuevo por aqui, autonomo y siempre buscando la forma no tener que irme a Andorra LOL


----------



## GarciaBarbon (11 Feb 2021)

Tengo una idea relacionada con el turismo, si quiere alguien del sector , se la cuento, sin compromiso. 

en estos tiempos del COVId, es una idea compatible, pues es valida para turismo interior aemás de interesar a los extranjeros. 

enviar mp.


----------



## FernandoC (15 Feb 2021)

Buenos días

Nos dedicamos a fabricar Equipos láser para el espectáculo y eventos en general .
En estos momentos dificiles para el sector nos ofrecemos a realizar todo tipo de piezas con maquinas CNC de 5 ejes y Torno CNC Suizo de alta producción .
Precios muy acomodados .
No duden en contactar cittadinilaser@gmail.com
Gracias


----------



## Tagghino (15 Feb 2021)




----------



## lcn (27 Feb 2021)

¿En serio?

Distribución instrumental y mauinaria medico , principalmente odontologo.
Pero os puedo ofrecer mascarillas FFP2 a 1€en cajas de 30 , mascarillas quirurgicas clase I a 0,15€ en cajas de 50 y FFP3 a 1,60€ en cajas de 20 , gastos envio 5€


----------



## Gianlu (2 Mar 2021)

Yo soy doctor en psicología, experto en calidad de vida. He unido mi pasión por la investigación y por la comida sana y he creado una web sobre productos y electrodomésticos del hogar que ayudan a mejorar la calidad de vida.


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Mar 2021)

pasean y vean.....el circo ha llegado a su ciudad xDdddddd


----------



## FerdinandoTovar (11 Mar 2021)

Hola, presento en este foro mi nuevo empendimiento: Salucity, servicios de salud online, donde profesionales de 6 especialidades de salud (no médicos) ofrecen más de 75 tratamientos para la salud y el bienestar, siempre por cercanía al domicilio. Espero que os guste y que déis vuestra opinión. Gracias.


----------



## luismarple (11 Mar 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> pasean y vean.....el circo ha llegado a su ciudad xDdddddd



Ha llegado el chatarrero señora!!


----------



## Ds_84 (17 Mar 2021)

la cámara de los horrores es este hilo


----------



## gcorreaok (22 Mar 2021)

Hola a todos. Un gusto formar parte de este foro. Soy emprendedor gastronómico de Argentina y especialista en PPC.

Si tienen dudas, necesitan ayuda profesional para sus campañas pagas o para mejorar las conversiones en sus sitios webs, no duden en visitar mi perfil para conocer mi sitio web.


----------



## Alpha Romeo (26 Mar 2021)

Hola! 
Llevo 6 años trabajando en ecommerce, tengo 2 tiendas.
Además escribo contenido SEO para blogs y webs, y ofrezco algunos servicios SEO para otros emprendedores (backlinks y kw).
Les presento mi último blog especializado en alimentación saludable: - Consejos de Cocina y Nutrición
Cualquier aportación o comentario será bienvenido.
Un saludo


----------



## rgyg3 (6 Abr 2021)

Después de años trabajando para una multinacional del sector informático ahora he decidido crear mi propio negocio comercializando productos naturales. Deseadme suerte.


----------



## DrRolla (7 Abr 2021)

Buenas a todos! 
Me presento, soy Manuel y desde hace años mi padre se dedica al sector *Vending y hostelero en Soria*. Somos distribuidores oficiales de Saimaza, Grupo Damm, Bodegas Editor y un largo etcétera, además del negocio de máquinas vending y fuentes de agua para empresas.

A raíz de la pandemia decidimos lanzar un *e-commerce* para vender nuestros productos por internet.
Es sobre esto, a lo que vengo a solicitar ayuda y consejo para mejorar e implementar la página. Aspectos que se puedan mejorar y aspectos que os gusten. ¿Qué necesita la comunidad Burbuja para comprar en una página web? Las opiniones constructivas siempre son bienvenidas.

Y por último, un poquito de publi, actualmente hemos incorporado *cápsulas Lor* en nuestro catálogo. L'or es una de las marcas más reconocidas en el mundo de las capsulas de cafe. Son cápsulas compatibles con Nespresso.
Hemos lanzado la campaña más agresiva del mercado, con un precio de *3,10€* el paquete de *10 cápsulas*, mientras en los supermercados las encontrareis por 3,40€

Echarle un vistazo en:
https://www.cafeatugusto.es/categori...cafe/capsulas/

También estamos en busca de una agencia de transporte nacional que nos pueda mejorar las condiciones que poseemos actualmente, ya adelanto que son facilmente superables con una oferta razonable.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## ExPatria (9 Abr 2021)

Construyo casas con contenedores maritimos pero con la puta pandemia me voy a comer una mierda. Es en Chile por si algún expatriado sito en el mismo hoyo quiere una.


----------



## ExPatria (9 Abr 2021)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> En cuanto a mi proyecto empresarial, tengo varios, uno de ellos es una tienda online de vinos



Hola, yo resido en Chile. Si tu proyecto sale a flote y si te interesa, te puedo enviar caldos chilenos.
Saludos


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (9 Abr 2021)

ExPatria dijo:


> Hola, yo resido en Chile. Si tu proyecto sale a flote y si te interesa, te puedo enviar caldos chilenos.
> Saludos



Con todo ésto de las restricciones he perdido un año muy valioso, pero no hago más que darle vueltas a la cabeza con esta idea. Yo estaba pensado en poner la tienda online en Georgia, que además de tener buenos caldos, ofrece muchas ventajas a los emprendedores, si finalmente me traslado y pongo allí este negocio en marcha, me pondre en contacto contigo, también me interesan los vinos chilenos.
Lo que no sé es si también sería una buena idea vender en la misma tienda cafe y te, tendré que pensarlo


----------



## Ds_84 (13 Abr 2021)

Xio Kha Go Du Roo dijo:


> Con todo ésto de las restricciones he perdido un año muy valioso, pero no hago más que darle vueltas a la cabeza con esta idea. Yo estaba pensado en poner la tienda online en Georgia, que además de tener buenos caldos, ofrece muchas ventajas a los emprendedores, si finalmente me traslado y pongo allí este negocio en marcha, me pondre en contacto contigo, también me interesan los vinos chilenos.
> Lo que no sé es si también sería una buena idea vender en la misma tienda cafe y te, tendré que pensarlo



y pastas venderás?


----------



## Xio Kha Go Du Roo (13 Abr 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> y pastas venderás?



Sólo bebidas


----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Abr 2021)

EN CUBA ESTÁ PROHIBIDO TRABAJAR . Asómbrense con este artículo.







*124 trabajos que NO pueden realizar los cuentapropistas en Cuba*
Cuba permitirá más de 2000 trabajos a los cuentapropistas. De esta manera, solo estarán prohibidos 124 actividades al sector privado.




www.dimecuba.com
indudablemente la deriva marxista de la sociedad española , pretende disuadir a la gente a que sean emprendedores y tengan su propio negocio.



Lo que llaman en Cuba CUENTAPROPISTAS . Aún así los vigilan como si fuesen delincuentes , fiscalizando cada céntimo que obtengan .



Es evidente que este ataque de ingeniería socioeconómica llamada coronavirus, busca que la borregada sea consciente de lo bien que viven los funcionarios y lo mal que les ha ido a la empresa privada para que se rindan y abandonen sus proyectos .



Buscan esclavos . No sólo es la fiscalización extrema del rendimiento de cada persona para dejarnos sólo lo imprescindible para no morir de hambre, sino que es un sometimiento como se hace con los animales para domarlos .* EL CONTRATO CREA MENTE DE ESCLAVO .*



YA NO ERES DUEÑO DE TU TIEMPO DE VIDA . YA TIENES QUE CORRER COMO POLLO SIN CABEZA PARA FICHAR AL MINUTO . YA NO PODRÁS DESLIGARTE DE UNA IDENTIDAD QUE TE ATARÁ A UN ROL HASTA QUE LLEGUES A VIEJO !!



¿ alguien se imagina a un funcionario dejándolo todo para vivir la vida ? Su mente cambia . A través del refuerzo positivo ( el sueldo seguro ) se garantizan la completa sumisión como el burro de la zanahoria.



QUE NO LES ENGAÑEN ! la vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral .


----------



## Carles Lòpes (25 Abr 2021)

Amber Hoffman: El impactante cambio de esta joven adicta a las drogas


«La recuperación es posible y merece la pena», explica Amber Hoffman tras superar su adicción hace ya nueve meses y anima a otros a luchar




www.larazon.es


----------



## jim123 (26 Abr 2021)

My name is Jim and I am the owner of corresponder.com.

Corresponder.com is a top portal for searching latest jobs and side hustles around you. Start applying today!

Corresponder was launched with the idea of helping gig workers as well as side hustlers to find temporary and part-time jobs with large organizations and startups. Every day, companies of all sizes are using our platform to post jobs and hire candidates that fit their recruitment criteria.
Corresponder.com provides a platform for finding reference listing jobs, startup jobs, jobs by recruitment agencies, and large corporations. Our fast and reliable interface with a robust backend makes it easier for the user to search for thousands of jobs. All the jobs posted on Corresponder will have a link to the original job listing on the hiring company's platform.
We also work with hiring managers and recruiters to make sure that posting a job on Corresponder is a breeze.
Corresponder's mission is to give gig workers a world-class platform for all their career needs and help companies to find the best talent quickly for their needs.


----------



## pablo147 (28 Abr 2021)

Buenos días, estoy desarrollando un tfg sobre un restaurante y sobre el consumo de estos en referencia a comida urbana, si pueden rellenar el cuestionario, son 2 minutos gracias Restaurante de comida urbana


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Abr 2021)

Hola a todos. Además de mi trabajo por cuenta ajena, tengo un pequeño negocio de compra-venta de antigüedades y objetos de colección varios.

Por paradójico que pueda parecer, con la pandemia han aumentado la compra-venta de estos objetos, prácticamente todo por internet.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 May 2021)

jim123 dijo:


> My name is Jim and I am the owner of corresponder.com.
> 
> Corresponder.com is a top portal for searching latest jobs and side hustles around you. Start applying today!
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

welcome to burbuja dot info

please take a seat and enjoy the cringe


----------



## Carles Lòpes (16 May 2021)




----------



## Rosana_Secrets13 (27 May 2021)

Aquí Rosana! Emprendedora desde hace poco en el sector de la construccion de piscinas. Encanta de formar parte de este grupo de valientes.


----------



## ClaraLabordeta (27 May 2021)

Hola! Me llamo Clara y llevo poquito más de dos años en un negocio de mudanzas. Vendo todo tipo de material necesario para mudanzas: cajas, relleno de embalaje, cintas adhesivas, etc.

Encantada


----------



## monica rojas (16 Jun 2021)

hola buen día, mas que nada busco recomendaciones de emprendimiento


----------



## Carles Lòpes (22 Jul 2021)

monica rojas dijo:


> hola buen día, mas que nada busco recomendaciones de emprendimiento


----------



## Martixen (23 Jul 2021)

Aqui Martin,
Burbujista amateur


----------



## ediedee (27 Jul 2021)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro y hostelero.


----------



## D13GO (28 Jul 2021)

Hola a tod@s.

Copropietario de un restaurante y una empresa de productos de alimentación.

Un placer leeros.


----------



## Talisac (20 Ago 2021)

Buenas a todos!.

Por aquí socio de un vivero de plantas grandecito, propietario de un estanco y novato burbujero.

Un gusto.


----------



## D'illest90s (3 Sep 2021)

Hola muy buenas! 
Hace un par de años dejé mi antiguo trabajo en hostelería ( llevaba 14 años de camarero ) me compré unas cuantas máquinas y empecé un proyecto de productos personalizados. Me dedico sobre todo al textil pero también hago todo tipo de productos como tazas, vasos, jarras, rotulación, carcasas para móviles... Tengo varias cuentas de Instagram donde por ahora hago el grueso de mis ventas. El perfil principal en Instagram es @dillest90s_wear y mi web www.dillest90s.com ! Espero algún día poder ampliar la tienda online estamos en ello.
Muy contento de haberme salido de la hostelería y poder buscarme la vida sin depender de nadie, aunque es duro por momentos. Muchas gracias por crear un espacio como este donde darnos a conocer!


----------



## Nerblu (3 Sep 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Hola a todos. Además de mi trabajo por cuenta ajena, tengo un pequeño negocio de compra-venta de antigüedades y objetos de colección varios.
> 
> Por paradójico que pueda parecer, con la pandemia han aumentado la compra-venta de estos objetos, prácticamente todo por internet.



Sin duda de los mejores trabajos compañero, yo tuve una epoca parecida a la tuya, sobre todo me focalice en la compra venta de militaría antigua de los paises de la antigua unión soviética. Con cariño retomaría esa etapa


----------



## Nerblu (3 Sep 2021)

Veo que el 90% de los "emprendedores" del foro siguen siendo ejpertos en marketing online, viajes y finanzar


----------



## Ederto (20 Sep 2021)

Esto parece alcohólicos anónimos


----------



## Nacholooo (28 Sep 2021)

Buenas, estoy buscando una Gestoría Online y quería saber si alguno conoce a tefiscalizo.com

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## dovarim (1 Oct 2021)

Abogado profesional aca


----------



## gabi992 (11 Nov 2021)

Buenas,

Aquí estamos también emprendiendo en el sector de la abogacía, dejo por aquí mi web por si alguien necesita de mis servicios: Abogado Familia

Un saludo


----------



## charlyrs80 (19 Dic 2021)

Hola, soy Carlos y trabajo en la agencia seo SEO Málaga | Posicionamiento WEB SEO | Agencia


----------



## makojulian (7 Ene 2022)

Yo realizo diseño web muy económico, mantenimiento web y posicionamiento en Google. 
Si me contactáis decirme que venís de Burbuja.info y os ajusto lo máximo mi presupuesto
www.julianporras.com


----------



## charlyrs80 (12 Ene 2022)

Bienvenido


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (7 Feb 2022)

*HOLA. ME LLAMO LUCAS Y SOY OPOSITOR*


----------



## inversiones.gtrader (8 Feb 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡HOLA A TOD@S!
Me presento, tengo experiencia en inversiones, lo realizo hace más de 15 años. Actualmente poseo 3 empresas relacionadas en el ámbito de las inversiones. Me gusta seguir aprendiendo y compartir mis experiencias.

Espero que este espacio sea el indicado para conocer gente apasionada con este mundo!
Saludos


----------



## inversiones.gtrader (10 Feb 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Calopez por el subforo.

Aquí presento mi propuesta en la que me encuentro trabajando con todo mi equipo.


PROPUESTA DE INVERSIÓN
Lanzamiento de Aplicación de Trading Automático nen BTC y USDT
Nuestro grupo tecnológico www.intelligentglobalsystems.com desarrolla productos tecnológicos desde el año 2008. Su sede central se ubica en República Argentina.

En estos años de desarrollos hemos puesto en marcha en el mercado internacional diferentes tipos de aplicaciones como www.bitkkah.com y www.bikapay.com, plataformas relacionadas a procesamientos de pagos en criptomonedas.
En esta oportunidad es inminente el lanzamiento de Gtrader.me, aplicación de trading en automático para clientes con cuentas Binance.

Su concepto es simple: el cliente/usuario abre una cuenta sin costo, conecta su cuenta Binance, define el capital a tradear y la moneda (puede ser BTC o USDT). La app proporcionará un beneficio promedio del 10 % mensual y el cliente/usuario abonará a Gtrader el 25 % sobre los beneficios/ganancias obtenidas.

El cliente/usuario tiene el control de su capital en su propia cuenta Binance.
El trading automático se realiza mediante la conexión de APIs que proporciona el Exchange mencionado para este fin.
La construcción de la aplicación se encuentra avanzada en un 70 % y las etapas concluidas son las siguientes:
 Página web: www.gtrader.me 100 % terminada.
 Backoffice de clientes: 70 % de su desarrollo.
 Robots de arbitraje 1, 2 y 3: 70 % de su desarrollo. Incluye testing con resultados positivos en cuentas Binance.
 Redes sociales: Facebook, Instagram, YouTube terminadas.
 Oficinas operativas: instaladas y 100% operativas.
 Recursos humanos: operativos y capacitados en administración y
atención al cliente.Para Gtrader.me, hemos lanzado hoy 07/02/2022 a la venta el 20 % de la compañía con el fin de incorporar capital de trabajo y recupero de inversiones realizadas.

Para mayor información ponemos a disposición PDF con el concepto del negocio, plan de marketing, proyecciones económicas, etc.
También videos de nuestras instalaciones e infraestructura en nuestros canales de difusión.
Los interesados podrán solicitar reuniones vía zoom con los directivos de la compañía y realizar contraofertas razonables.
Cordialmente,

Gtrader Group
Web: www.gtrader.me
E-mail: info@gtrader.me
WhatsApp: +54 9 3544 467343


----------



## Yeye456 (22 Feb 2022)

GRACIAS CALOPEZ POR EL SUBFORO!!!
[/QUOTE]


calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola, soy escritora de artículos para blogs y también soy life coach, si a alguno le interesa diganme


----------



## aortegam (28 Feb 2022)

Buenas me llamo Andrés

Trabajo como SEO freelancer y actualmente estoy iniciando un proyecto con mi blog www.ingresodigital.es 

Espero aportar y aprender en este foro 

Saludos!


----------



## Paddy McAloon (28 Feb 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Si algún forero tiene montado algún negocio, que aproveche este hilo para presentarse e intentar encontrar algún cliente entre los foreros. Ya sabéis, precios de burbujista



¡Exprópiese!


----------



## Carlos_2030 (21 Mar 2022)

Hola, buenos días

Mi nombre es Carlos y me he embarcado en un nuevo proyecto relacionado con el turismo termal, donde intento formar una comunidad de personas interesadas en esta actividad. 

Espero que os guste

Balnearios en Termalistas, aficionados a los Balnearios de España

Saludos


----------



## VIMA99 (22 Mar 2022)

Este no es mi negocio, pero si uno al que apoyo mucho!!! Es un *ecommerce* en el que puedes pedir cosas desde tiendas de USA y es 100% seguro


----------



## Bendita barbacoa (24 Mar 2022)

Hola, soy Sonia y soy emprendedora digital. Estoy creando páginas web de afiliación con Amazon. Esta es la última que he creado y me gustaría presentarla: *Bendita barbacoa*.

Es una página donde encontrarás los analisis más exhaustivos, prácticas comparativas entre los mejores productos y contenido informativo sobre barbacoas de todo tipo y precio. El contenido de los post están estructurados de manera ordenada, con una guía de compra con todo lo que hay que tener en cuenta antes de comprar una barbacoa. También conocerás los pros y los contras de cada producto y la información práctica más necesaria para tomar la mejor decisión de compra.

Espero que os guste y aprovecho para hacer una llamada a otros afiliados que quieran colaborar.

Un saludo


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Mar 2022)

Soy el que se folla a la mujer de la frutería en la trastienda, mientras el marido forea y spammea sobre la frutería en Burbuja

Taluec


----------



## carmen_joyas (26 Mar 2022)

Hola!, he abierto una joyería online hace poquito y me gustaría que la visitarais!, Honche Joyería- Joyas de plata 
Son joyas de Plata de Primera Ley 925 y de Oro 18K, de calidad y verificadas.
Hago envíos en 24h/72h , con posibilidad de envío contrareembolso.
Visitarnos el Instagram honche_joyerias
Gracias!!


----------



## fuegosysagatinas.s.l. (26 Mar 2022)

carmen_joyas dijo:


> Hola!, he abierto una joyería online hace poquito y me gustaría que la visitarais!, Honche Joyería- Joyas de plata
> Son joyas de Plata de Primera Ley 925 y de Oro 18K, de calidad y verificadas.
> Hago envíos en 24h/72h , con posibilidad de envío contrareembolso.
> Visitarnos el Instagram honche_joyerias
> Gracias!!



espero que te valla bien. tengo mucha esperiencia en ese sector soy gemologo aunque ahora no me dedico de pleno a eso, tengo una tienda fisica de liquidaciones


----------



## CRYPTOASESORIA.NET (27 Mar 2022)

Hola! Mi nombre es Javi, y doy servicio de asesoria en el mundo de las cryptomonedas. Tengo mas de 10 años de experiencia en este sector, y creo que tengo algo que aportar.
Esta es mi web, INICIO - CRYPTOASESORIA.NET

Nos vemos por el foro!


----------



## VIMA99 (28 Mar 2022)

Hola! Soy una amante del ecommerce y me gustaria que conocieran esta increible empresa encarguelo.com , donde siempre he comprado en tiendas de USA y me ha ido super bien


----------



## recorTA (31 Mar 2022)

Nosotros nos dedicamos al diseño de cuadros de metal para pared, actualmente contamos con muchos diseños de distintas temáticas. Podéis mirar nuestro perfil para conocernos aún más, un saludo.


----------



## Loperenix (9 Abr 2022)

Tengo una startup, Booklinks.net, es un buscador para dar acceso a los lectores a los enlaces de los libros que actualmente se accede a ellos de dos maneras: Escribiendolos o buscandolos. Tambien estan los QR pero no se incluyen en libros porque quedan mal en la maquetacion. Ademas un QR solo te da acceso a un link en un movil, no en un ordenador, a mi me gusta mas navegar en ordenador. Y si quieres acceder a 100 encales QR tendras que escanear 100 veces un QR.

Lo que hace el siftware es extraer los enlaces de PDFs junto a su numero de pagina e indexarlos en el buscador, la dificultad radica en convencer a las editoriales del valor que aporta a los lectores mi sistema.

Este link da una idea del valor que aporta al lector el proyecto, ademas de ahorrar tiempo y trabajo, crea una experiencia de lectura mas interactiva (en papel que es como le gusta leer a la mayoria de la gente los libros):









Booklinks







booklinks.net





Que opinais?

Estoy buscando una consultoria de subvenciones pero son todos muy vendemotistas y no se de quien fiarme


----------



## PINARES (28 Abr 2022)

hola hola¡¡ soy una futura emprendedora con muchas dudas, espero aprender en este foro que leo alguna cosita interesante....actualmente soy una oveja mas del rebaño encerrada en una oficina con sueldo precario....mi lema es que nunca hay que conformarse¡¡¡
contenta de leeros¡¡


----------



## jorge asesor (2 May 2022)

Yo me dedico al asesoramiento de inmuebles pero con una visión más ampliada.
Ofrezco servicios de consultoria,coaching inmobiliario ( ayudar a que cualquiera compre una vivienda con toda la información de detalles relevantes etc ),estudios analizados de precios de forma totalmente independiente e imparcial etc.
Como economista estoy intentando darle un extra a lo que habitualmente es el servicio de inmobiliaria tradicional
Toca sufrir porque en menudo momento me ha dado por emprender XD
Os dejo por aquí mi page

www.jorgegdko.com


----------



## kimgoldberg (26 Ago 2022)

En mi caso, soy consultora de Marketing.
Tengo clientes de varios sectores y, ultimamente, me he centrado en E-commerce, automatizando el maximo las comunicaciones y mejorando la usabilidad de las webs
Si tienes un E-commerce y necesitas optimizarlo, estaré encantado de ayudarte


----------



## Helion + (8 Sep 2022)

Que vaya pasando Jesucristo y su látigo por favor


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Sep 2022)

kimgoldberg dijo:


> En mi caso, soy consultora de Marketing.
> Tengo clientes de varios sectores y, ultimamente, me he centrado en E-commerce, automatizando el maximo las comunicaciones y mejorando la usabilidad de las webs
> Si tienes un E-commerce y necesitas optimizarlo, estaré encantado de ayudarte



ConsultorA
EncantadO

@sicksadworld


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (8 Sep 2022)

Bendita barbacoa dijo:


> Hola, soy Sonia y soy emprendedora digital. Estoy creando páginas web de afiliación con Amazon. Esta es la última que he creado y me gustaría presentarla: *Bendita barbacoa*.
> 
> Es una página donde encontrarás los analisis más exhaustivos, prácticas comparativas entre los mejores productos y contenido informativo sobre barbacoas de todo tipo y precio. El contenido de los post están estructurados de manera ordenada, con una guía de compra con todo lo que hay que tener en cuenta antes de comprar una barbacoa. También conocerás los pros y los contras de cada producto y la información práctica más necesaria para tomar la mejor decisión de compra.
> 
> ...



Otra amiga del fons y su método paco de enmierdar la interné


Ja as ajjajajajjajajajjajajaajaj


Los emprendedores de burbuja


Es que casi que prefiero a @javiwell y su frutería


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Sep 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> ConsultorA
> EncantadO
> 
> @sicksadworld



Pues es curioso, porque yo nunca le pille equivocándose a la hora de referirse a si mismo.


----------



## LuismarpIe (8 Sep 2022)

qué fue de aquellos emprendedores que entraban a este hilo contando que montaban negocios de verdad?? ya solo quedan los que se han hecho el curso de algún vendehumos y pretenden vivir de la venta de afiliados. En negro, claro, porque como haya que pagar autónomos e IVA olvídate.


----------



## OBDC (8 Sep 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> qué fue de aquellos emprendedores que entraban a este hilo contando que montaban negocios de verdad?? ya solo quedan los que se han hecho el curso de algún vendehumos y pretenden vivir de la venta de afiliados. En negro, claro, porque como haya que pagar autónomos e IVA olvídate.



Con los personajes que dan las bienvenidas al hilo como Lorrancio Ramírez están los emprendedores serios como para exponerse en el hilo....
Y mira que yo troleo a diestra y siniestra, pero cualquiera que en Hezpaña quiera ser emprendedor de verdad y no funcionario merece todo mi respeto.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## el_petacas (1 Oct 2022)

Pues a mí me molaría montar algo relacionado con lo mío. Me gradúo este año de hinjeniero eléctrico y se ve que está habiendo pelotazo con los paneles solares pero claro, cuando ya se ha enterado to quisque, es que ya es tarde.
Crees que podría ganar algunas perras instalando equipos caseros de alarma, videovigilancia, y similares? O tiene que estar todo homologado en Hezpaña? Esas cosas las hago por hobby pero me salen fiables


----------



## Ashtar Sheran (24 Oct 2022)

Proyectos de autosuficiencia | Burbuja.info 


Ashtar


----------



## Carnaval (24 Oct 2022)

lo mío es el trading deportivo, en concreto las quinielas y apuestas deportivas, creación de herramientas y filtros propios, si alguien es bueno haciendo bases, es decir, colocar bien los fijos, dobles y triples, sin numero determinado, se ponga en contacto y hacemos negocio fijo. Toda España


----------



## Loperenix (27 Oct 2022)

Yo soy emprendedor digital estoy empezando a hacer marketing para mi proyecto Imagine un app de ecosistema de emprendimiento


----------



## Skreytingamaður (28 Nov 2022)

Si tuviera dinero para montar una empresa, pondría una discoteca silenciosa, pero no aquí porque este no es un país como para abrir un negocio. Yo la tendría en alguna ciudad europea, por ejemplo, de Suiza, o tal vez en Croacia o Malta.
Creo que podría ser buen negocio si dispone de servicios como área reservada, parking vigilado, piscina para el verano, y otras cosas.
La inversión sería muy elevada, desde luego, pero con una buena campaña de marketing tal vez se pusiera de moda entre la "gente bien"


----------



## elpesetilla (5 Ene 2023)

Con nueve años monté mi primera empresa vendía tazos


.


----------

